# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh....part 21



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 


Love, luck & sticky vibes

   


Natasha x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just linking to the new chat thread.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Was about to clean study (which is a total mess) but when I went to the loo I had a bit of spotting ... hoping that this is implantation bleed!!! 

Off to have a wee lie down now - maybe clean later on ...


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello again girls,

I had my scan. I bled quite a lot this morning, but as they said - they have seen it all ... 
Anyway, to everyone's surprise, the bean is still on board.  
Unfortunately that means very little as I have to wait a few days to see what my body decides to do. Dr. said that unfortunately there is absolutely nothing they can do now and nurse reinforced the message. I found that strangely calming. Don't get me wrong, I am crying my eyes out, but at the same time I think 'what will be will be'. I also know that i have not done anything stupid or extreme, though DH feels a bit guilty as he really p***** me off by staying out late and getting wasted on Friday and he really worried me by not getting in touch at all. I woke up at 2.30 am realising that he was not back yet. But I do not think somehow that this could have triggered a miscarriage. 
They want to see me again on Friday when I should have had my first scan. They will scan to see whether the bean will still be there ...  
What pain killers can I safely take? I forgot to ask. The double does of 500mg paracetamol doesn't seem to do a lot ... 
I would love to join you tomorrow, but i am not sure whether I am up to anything.
This is real torture.

Sorry about the 'Me' post.

Kat - my heart goes out to you. I hope it is implantation. It is about the right time for that, isn't it?  

Everyone else who answered on the 'old' thread - thanks you for your words and thoughts, it makes me always feel so much better to know that you are out there and understand all this madness.

I think of all of you.

Love

Caroline Anne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Caroline Anne, I soooo keep everything crossed for you!!! And tell your body to behave!!!   Just make sure you keep the feet up - no strenuous stuff now!! And get your DH to make a nice hot cocoa or something like that.  What time is your scan on Friday? Maybe see you in the waiting room? 

Think it's really just spotting ... was gone the next time I went to the loo. Now got light cramping ... and from the days it would be the right time-ish as well for implantation ... so still hoping. Have take a lie down on the bed for 1.5 hours and now back for a little bit. Should be ok to go to work tomorrow. 

Love, 
Kat


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Kat,

I have everything crossed for you!!! 
DH is settign up the home cinema system - well the compter and a projector he borrowed from a mate. Shame that the heating is not working properly in the office though - will have to sit under several layers of wooly blankets   

Feel crap - too much cramping and cannot take any more paracetamol.

Does anybody know what I can take safely against pain?? Am not allowed my favourite combination of Buscopane (against cramping) and paracetamol - makes sense, I guess my body has to work through this. Cramping included ...  

Sorry for a very 'down' post - I am just so sick of this all ...

Take care of yourselves.

Hopefully see you tomorrow.

Kat, my app will be 11.30 - and you??

Carolien Anne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Caroline Anne - by your appointment I'll hopefully get a result from EFREC!!  Blood test only which means between 8 and 9. 

As for pain - I don't know, hun. Stick to the Paracetamol and phone DRs or ERI tomorrow? Or you could phone NHS 24.  I wonder the same for me but don't want to take even paracetamol for migraines just yet .. using my 4head and icepacks.  

Just make sure you don't do lots of stairs etc. right now.  

HUGS
Kat


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Kat,

am getting quite down in teh evening. Must get that anti-SAD light to work - borrowed one from a friend, but has foreign plug  

Will keep everythign crossed for you for Friday. 
I think I will just have to make do with the paracetamol as you say.  Have also used warm (not hot!) wheat bag.

Hope that if I do stairs slowly, it will be alright as my workshop is on third floor    If i do not work tomorrow i will go completly nuts. Would also miss several clients, so that is not really an option  

Anyhow, just threw some dinner together, better check before it burns.

Take care !!!!!  

Hope everyone else has a pain free evening ...

Caroline Anne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls will see you george st  6pm tomorrow then.

kat fingers crossed for implantation

caroline anne so glad bean still on board good luck for friday, have heard lots of people who have bled lots and have gone on to have healthy babbas, fingers crossed for you hon, would love to see you tomorrow if you feel up to it but if not will hopefully meet soon when your bump is big 

ok gotta run see you tomorrow

kirsty xxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Caroline Anne - crossing fingers, toes, eyes, etc. for you.  Hope the news continues to be good.

Kat - crossing everything for implantation for you too.

Sorry can't do much more just now.  Will aim to make it tomorrow - busy week at work though, but feeling very keen to meet you guys in the flesh!

C xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

caroline Anne - i really hope things are settling down for you - you must have been so worried. I really am keeping everything crossed that your bean is safe . Take it easy and have a good rest.   

Kat - not long to go now - here's hoping spotting at the right time is a very positive sign for Friday  ! How are you doing ?

Doodle - sorry you will not be able to make the meet up. Good luck with all the renos. What are you doing to your house ? Whatever the job, it's the law of the land that it will take 3 times longer than your dh told you it would. I am crap at diy stuff - always make trips to b and q for stuff that we already have, then get buried under an avalanche of goggles,shave hooks,drill bits etc every time I open the cupboard    

am hoping to come along tomorrow for a little while if I am not too tired. Thanks for all your kind messages after my negative last week


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Caroline Anne - what a nightmare you are having.  Good to hear the wee thing is hanging in there though.  I am not sure about pain killers - but know that Ibuprofen is definitely off limits (Nurofen).  Hope you are bearing up OK.


You too Kat - hope this is all a good sign and your emby / embies are getting snuggled in nicely!

Take it easy girls - no heroics!

If you are all OK with it, I am hoping to make it along tomorrow night although having a crazy busy week and heading off early on my travels on Wednesday so will have to get my packing done before I come!  Looking forward to meeting you all.

Hi to everyone else!

Jo xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just a quickie because I'm knackered at the moment!

*Caroline Anne* - so sorry to hear about the bleeding and cramps today  Good news that your little beanie is hanging on though and I'll be keeping everything crossed for good news Friday and things improving the next few days        Try to take it easy if you can and I'm afraid I think paracetomol is the only option 

*Kat* - got everything crossed that you'll be bringing some good news to the board on Friday too       

I've been having a really busy few days and the rest of this week looks like it will continue to be hectic  I was really looking forward to coming along and meeting people tomorrow night, but unfortunately I don't think I'm going to be able to make it due to a combination of work/commitments to friends/things to do before going on holiday Saturday  We're also about to pay for our forthcoming treatment, which combined with Christmas  means money is extremely tight  Hopefully there will be another meet some time soon that I can actually make because I'm really looking forward to putting faces to names 
After a really busy weekend I ended up taking my last day's annual leave today, to get everything didn't do over the weekend done  I still never finished everything but I'm pleased to say I finally got all the bulbs planted, finishing just as the light was fading  I am so glad that's done  So I'm back at work tomorrow then need to call the jurors' helpline again tomorrow evening to see if I have to attend for jury service this week - was really glad not to have to go today 

Sorry for no more personals but still got a few things to do before I can properly relax. Hope everyone is feeling good and hopefully I'll manage a proper post before heading off on my hols on Saturday 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a quick post so I can find the thread again....

Caroline Anne- so pleased that bean was firmly attached on scan. Fingers crossed everything settles down now and all will be well on Friday. Realise this is really stressful for you but try to relax as much as possible. Sending lots of positive vibes     

Kat- fingers crossed that today was implantation spotting     Like you say timing would be right 

Elaine- glad you finally got those bulbs planted   You got time to do mine before your holiday now  Have a fab holiday when it comes on Saturday, but will 'chat' before that.

Doodler- sorry you can't make it tomorrow  but hope you have a nice time for your Mum's birthday. Hope to catch up with you before you go back to LV in January. Sounds like the renovations are coming on a storm! We've got the architect in on Thursday to discuss out plans for the upstairs, hope to get it done by April 08  

Dawn- hope follow up tomorrow goes well. Will be thinking of you   Hope you can make the meet if you feel up for it.

Mimou, Jo, Kirsty- will see you all tomorrow night (and anyone else that's coming along  )

Sorry for short personals girls but long past bed time so must dash. Hope to catch up with everyone tomorrow.

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Caroline Anne, While that little bean is on the scan, there is hope, please dont give up.    

Kat, Only another couple of days til testing, please try not to go nuts.

Im thinking about all you ladies sooooooo much, I really really want you to have the happiness you deserve.

I hope everyone has a lovely time tonight.

Love Michelle


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Caroline Anne, just wanted to say, thank goodness your wee bean is still hanging in there.  i hope all goes well at your scan

Kat, good luck for Friday  

and everyone who is meeting tonight...have a great time

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi sorry some of you cant make it tonight i will see a few of you tonight

caroline anne hows the pain, hope things have settled down

kirsty xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning all,

just a quick one - I should have been at work for the last hour - but I simply do not care ...

Michelle - how are you doing?? Am I right in thinking that you should have your baby any time now I cannot see your signature while a reply and my memory is like a sieve ...  

Kat - hope you are hanging onto sanity   - everything still crossed for you.

Everyone- thanks for all your positive thoughts - i feel better, less cramping, less blood.
Phoned the ERI this morning and the advice is: paracetamol is OK, but I can also take things like Co-codamol, which comes as a combination of 500mg paracetamol and 30mg codein. This is available over the counter and there are two alternatives with the same/similar content. Apparently the pharmacist should be able to advice. Co-codamol was what I had last week with the UTI and it worked brilliantly.

Thanks to everyone who tried to remember the rules of painkiller for me.

Hopefully see you tonight - how exciting!!      

Caroline Anne

P.S. The spell checl came up with 'cocktail' for co-codamol - I wish


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi girls,

Hope you're all well?  I'm sorry I haven't been on earlier, but I took a really bad reaction to the anaesthetic yesterday and had to stay in.  Cried and cried like a baby on my DP's shoulder (and Emma and Susan!!!) as I have never felt so ill (apart from when I had the ectopic of course!).  

Anyway, the upshot is that they got 8 eggs and all 8 of them have fertilized!!  Yipppeeee - so it was all worth it.  My DP is going around the house with a big smile on his face saying that he has 'SuperSperm'!!    

I am going in at 11.30am tomorrow for ET.  Then I am putting my feet up with those DVDs and lots of yummy comfort food and of course, my new PJs that DP bought me on Saturday!!!  

I promise to do personals later, but right now, I am sooooo sleepy from all the drugs they gave me through the drip last night that I will probably fall asleep whilst catching up with all your news.

Sorry for the 'ME' post - hope you all understand....

Jo-Edin - thanks for remembering hon, meant a lot to me... xxxx  

Lots of love to you all.....

Izzy xxx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Caroline Anne - great news things have calmed down a bit - what a worry!!  

Izzy - Brill news!  8 eggs is a great number and superb job from your DP that all have fertilised too!  What are they like??!!  Think my DH still likes to smile away to himself that we got 6/7   Fingers crossed that you might get some frosties    So sorry to hear that you had a bad reaction though.  I can honestly say there is not a day goes past when I don't reflect on how lucky I have been.  I swear to this day that I am not exaggerating that I really did not feel a thing!  I woke up anticipating to feel rubbish and still doubt that he actually even went in - weird    Take it easy now and hopefully your ET will be a breeze (I have not such a happy tale to tell from that experience so I will shut up!   )

Lots of love

Jo xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone - Caroline Anne- so glad your little embie is hanging in there, and you're coping with the pain.  It'll be lovely to see you tonight if you can make it, and Mimou and Kat and Kirsty and Jo!  I'll not be there until just after 7, I'm afraid, but looking forward to a good gossip!  

All the best to everyone - well done on all your chores and bulb planting Elaine - hope you have a great holiday when it comes.  Izzy - glad your EC was a success really, and fingers crossed that ET will be really easy! 

Katerina x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

just a quick note from me - I won't be making the meet up tonight ... Spotting turned to bleeding this morning and although I went to work I just told my boss I need a "horizontal day" and took the next bus home. Cramping and bleeding (dark red) ... that's what happened last time and I am not too happy - rubbish, I had already a good cry wondering whether IVF is for me (and having my own children). Feeling very weepy right now but told DH to stay at work ... he's not the best in such situations as he doesn't know how to "handle" me. 

Could still hope it goes on but ... doubt it. 

Speak soon and enjoy tonight! 
Kat


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just on briefly as sneaking on at work (tsk!) 

*Kat* - I am so, so sorry and just know I won't find the right words as it's so hard to express, and seems so cold in a written message   I hope you and your DH can take some time out together to take stock and plan a way forward 

*Izzy * - I'm so sorry but I'd logged off the PC last night when I realised that I missed you from my message  So sorry you had a rough time with EC (makes my waking up and feeling what was going on seem a walk in the park!) but really pleased to hear you got good results with fertilisation   Here's hoping you have a nice easy and straight forward ET to compensate      

*Caroline Anne * - glad to hear that things are sounding more positive  I'm continuing to send you positive vibes for Friday     

*Dawn* - hope your follow up with Dr. Raja goes well today and you get some helpful advice about how to go forward  Bizarrely I got a letter from him yesterday in response to some questions I asked about acupuncture at our recent follow up.

Better dash - thanks for your kind wishes *Katerina and Maz *  Not sure I could face any more bulb planting though Maz after putting 200 in yesterday   Better get on with things here 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Kat*- so sorry to hear your news  . Thinking of you  Hope you are taking it easy just now with your feet up and having some me time. Will miss you tonight but you know where I am if you want to talk 

*Izzy*- poor you what an experience yesterday, but fab result at the end of it. 8/8 is great, no wonder DH is chuffed  Hope ET goes smoothly tomorrow 

*Elaine*- OMG how big is your garden if you planted 200 bulbs!  Interested to hear that Dr Raja sent you a letter following your follow up, did he give an opinion about acupuncture? Curious to hear what ERI think about that?

*Caroline Anne*- glad things have settled more today  Co-codamol is fine to take but you can only buy the lower strength OTC which has got 8mg codeine in it. The stronger one with the 30mg has to be on prescription from your GP I'm afraid. Hope the pain eases soon. Lots of  for Friday's scan 

*Jo, Mimou, Katerina*- Will see you all tonight hopefully 

*Kirsty*- ditto , looking forward to finally meeting you after all this time chatting on line

Still planning to come this evening from work so I should be there before 6. Will see if I can get the table just inside the door again (on the left hand side) as it's a bit more private. For those I haven't met before as a descriptor I'm v short with black trousers, dark grey hooded jacket and purple scarf on today; black hair pinned up on head with a fancy gold hair clip.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry but I'm not going to make it along tonight.  I'm absolutely knackered as I didn't get back from my weekend at my parents until 10.30pm last night.  Plus follow-up was awful today, so think I'm going to stay in, eat comfort food and head to bed early.

Dr Raja started our follow up appt by more of less saying that because I'd been prg 3 times, (2 biochem & 1 m/c) so I should just keep trying and eventually we should get there.  If I wasn't so upset i think I would have shouted at him or worse!   I ended up crying through most of the appt, and coming out feeling it was a total waste of time.  

I came out of my last follow up feeling really positive about going forward, but now just feeling crap.  Somehow we managed to set a date for a FET in March, but justeven begin to think about that yet.

Sorry haven't had a chance to catch up properly on everyones news

AnneS - sorry to hear about your bleeding, I hope the pain is now under control with Co-codomal.  Sneidng you masses of      and  , keeping fingers and toes croseed for good news for your scan.

Kat - sending you and Doug a huge  , really sorry to hear about the bleeding, but still holding out some hope for you on Fri     .

Izzy - congrats on your 8 embies, and good luck for your ET tomorrow   

Hope everyone has a fab time tonight - I expect a summary of the chat posted here tomorrow!!
Take care all
Dawnxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
I won't be making it tonight either - up to my ears in assessment and nativity stuff (costume letters tonight) and I have an important (non-fertility related) hospital apt tomorrow morning. Really sorry - would have loved to have met up.

Dawn - I'm with you on the reaction to the "you've got pg so just keep trying" response - we've had that too and often it's the last thing you want to hear.

Kat - masses  of  . Like you say, there's still some hope, but I totally understand your reaction. Hope you are tucked up on the couch - will be thinking of you.

Off to hit the word-processing package with some nativity clip art  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi everyone, just a quick visit as I'm meant to be studying and I'm such a skiver, so easily distracted!

Kat - really sorry to hear your news  , holding out for some hope for you too  .

Dawn - I hope you had a good weekend away.  Sorry to hear your appointment didnt go so well today, hope you are feeling a bit better now. 

Elaine - well done on the bulbs finally!  I hope you have a good holiday - you sound like you could do with it!

Caroline Anne - glad to hear you are ok, hope the pain has calmed down.  Good luck for Friday   .

Izzy - glad it went well today, sorry to hear you had a bad time though.  Hope all goes well for ET tomorrow   .

Jan - have fun with the nativity stuff!

Jo - where are you off to tomorrow (sorry if I missed you mentioning it)?

Hello to everyone else.  Hope everyone that met up had a good time.  

Chook


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

sorry I didn't make it to the meet tonight - not feeling very chirpy today  
Hope you all had a good time.

Kat - huge hugs      

bye x


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Kat, please dont give up all hope.

Did anyone make the meet up tonight?

Sending everyone big massive hugs, kisses and sticky vibes.

Love Michelle


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning all,

should be at work - but had a drunken night out with some of the ERI girls - boy, can they drink. Knocking back the fresh orange and cranberry - I think I might have a vitamine C hangover ...  

On the not so funny side - still bleeding, was up half the night with pain, but turned out to be bad constipation (sorry if TMI), sweating and crying. And not feeling very pregnant at all. No1 side effect listed onco-codamol is constipation, so not coutnign this as a pregnancy sing at all.

Kat - I am so sorry to read your news, I know how disappointed you feel and I hesitate to write this: there is a small chance for both you and me. But we both know it is small and I wish I could just give you my bit of the chance and be done with all this. I don't know how to get through the next two days. I am not even sure I care anymore. 

On a technical note - please note what Maz said: (i was wrong)  co-codamol is only prescription free in the 8/500 strength. I got confused because for the UTI the doctor gave me 30/500 cocodamol. I hope this is helpful to someonw in future as it worked brilliantly as a pain killer and if you ever need a pregnancy safe painkiller and the 8/500 stuff does not work, I would consider the stronger version (i.e.make an appointment for prescription). I am not a fan of pills and all that so only take stuff, when I am convinced it works. 

Elaine - saw teh coucil 'planting' bulbs the other day in the 'park' outside my workshop - looked more like they tried to dig up everything, but I thought of you - bet you did not have a pack of grumpy men helping you??  

Kirsty, Katerina, Maz, Jo - good to have met you at last. 

Everyone else - hope to meet you one day.

Sorry for not more personals. I am having fingers crossed for all the various things ahead with a wee emphasis on Friday (Kat, Katerina and of course Izzy for today!!!!).

           

Caroline Anne


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello Caroline - sorry you had a bad night, and aren't feeling optimistic.  Sometimes that is asking too much isn't it?  Fingers crossed for good news for you on Friday and that you can get there in one piece.  

It was lovely to meet up last night - and to see some success stories (Jo and Maz   )looking very well and giving us all hope, even if it seems remote sometimes... 

Kat, Mimou, Dawn - so sorry you are having bad times, and sending you lots of hugs.     Mimou - have you asked for/been given a follow up appointment?  That might be something to focus on,   though then again it isn't guaranteed to help  - sorry that Dawn's was so useless....    It's enough to make you wish there was another convenient clinic isn't it?

love

Katerina


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Decided to stay home this week ... got cramps, bleeding like a pig, got small clots but not the big ones I had at the m/c last time round ... and now I have nasty pain in the lower back ... sciatica?? CRAP!!! Not feeling happy at all, feeling cheated as we came SOOO CLOSE last time round and this time it looks as if it's not even taking on - although we had best chances without drugs etc.  Wonder if it's just the cyst bleeding out, but that would be a real childish wishful thinking. 

Just checking my e-mail and then going back to bed ... feeling really useless right now but not feeling good ... so taking me time to mope.  

Hugs, 
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG I lost the thread there literally and just found you again.

kat-  its really crap.I'm so sorry- nothing I can say will make you feel better I know but sending you some hugs. It must be hard after a m/c particularly as your expectations must be higher. get some sleep and take care of yourself.

caroline anne-   hang in there- you never know-Must be hellish and can understand you just need an answer. When there's bleeding like this i think they say the chances are 50:50 which is better than I think  you think if you see what i mean.beanie was still there on scan so stay hopeful for your wee fighter. Lots of rest and hope the pain settles.

izzy- hope you're feeling better and you had a good ET toda  . When tx goes like that it can really throw you and be quite shocking as you weren't expecting it- hope you've got time off planned and some good dvds 

dawn-  please pm me anytime hon.So sorry the follow up was inadequate. Tx is so hard at times- feeling for you as I've been there in a similar way-quite often 

maz- hope you have a good architect experience- just remember its a design process and if you don't like something he designs ask him to change it or justify it  Is this going to be mazziebabes suite  thats the baby not you BTW! Will defo need to meet up soon. Gave my GP my antiphosopholipid antibody results from US( positive to most tested) and she's alarmed they have me on the combined pill  till d/r given the  risk of clotting . The she said oh you'll need to use inj heparin for long haul flights and I told her my tx is long haul... asked my nurse in US and they weren't taking it too seriously- what do you think mrs pharmacist?  Wonder if I'll drop down somewhere 

Hope everyone that went to the meet up had a good time -hope we have another soon I can come too!Hugs to everyone.

dx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

O dear girls  

Kat, I'm really sorry that you've started bleeding.  Look after yourself

Caroline Anne, I really hope all is not lost for you.  Take care

Izzy, I'm so glad to hear that you got such great fertilisation rates and here's to a happy two week wait

Doodler, it drives you crazy when everyone around is giving conflicting advice.  Good luck working out what is best.  

Katerina, glad you enjoyed the meet up, I've never been brave enough to go 

Mimou, I'm sorry to hear that you're struggling.  You just can't manage your feelings into neat little boxes and it takes time to heal.  Please be kind to yourself

Dawn, I'm sorry to hear you've had the same old same old...I've had it 6 times  

Hiya to Maz, Chook, Lanky, Donna (how are you), Silver, Elaine, Jo, kirsty - have I missed anyone - or put someone twice 

Better get back to work

Jayne


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Sounds like there's lots of us having a rough time just now. Great big   to Caroline Anne and Kat - there's nothing to say that's going to change what happens, but I'm thinking of you both and sending    regardless.

Izzy - nice to have some good news on the thread - hope todays ET went well and you're tucked up warm with some good embies on board.

Doodler - good grief, what a palaver over the tests. The clotting stuff is familiar to me (as is the disagreements between specialists as to what to do with you!). When my Factor V came up, I was referred to a consultant haematologist who also works in the Obs & Gynae dept for thrombo pgs. She was great, and saw me urgently as I was about to do IVF. If your GP is willing to refer you (or maybe somebody at EFREC?) and you're allowed to see Edinburgh specialists I can pass you on her name.

Katerina, Jo, Maz and anyone else that made the get-together - glad it went well - so sorry to have missed it, as the ones I've been to have been such a boost to the spirits.

Hi to Michelle, Mimou, Chook, Dawn, Elaine, Kirsty, Clarabelle and anyone I've missed.

Well Jayne, I was really hoping to have joined you in a cycle in the new year, but this morning's apt has put a spanner in the works! Most of the tests came back fine and the lovely consultant was reassuring that I have nothing that's currently life and death (phew  ), but a test they did that checks for inflammation in the bowel came back positive - and not just slightly positive. Apparently they can get the odd , but he wants to repeat it and then give me a new test where they send a little camera in a capsule through your system (filming as it goes  ) to check out my small bowel. Apparently it's just possible I might have an early case of Crohn's or suchlike  . The test has about a 3 month wait, so IVF in the New Year is out  ! On the positive side, it was fairly clear that this was only because they can't do the test when you're pg ("Ha!" I thought, "You think IVF will get me pg?   A common mistake  !") and that after the test I can go ahead because whatever I have isn't going to rule out getting pg (though my incompetent girly bits probably will!). To be honest, the bloke is so capable and so good at explaining things, I feel OK about it all - I need the test but I'm in good hands and I'll just have to see what comes. I am NOT going to get on the internet and google what I might have and what it might do to me, because that way lies madness  - and I speak from bitter experience  . All being well, I can try around Easter and I'm getting good at waiting  .

Must eat tea - need strength to get me through more nativity rehearsals - will be singing it in my sleep at this rate  !

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Jan

I'm sorry to hear about your test results but I agree with you...hey get pregnant (naturally, of course) and make em wait 9 months til they can give you the test    Hope the nativity is going well.  

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Crikey Jan- still at least you're starting to get somewhere with what's been going on GI wise and the guy sounds good- were you at the Western? Just wondered if it was the GI cons that used to do research in the MRC. Good plan not to go online- we both know how stressed that can make you! Sorry its interrupting the ivf again though- one of these days you'll get there  Thanks for the tip on the haematologist- will go and talk to the dr again next week when shes had a chance to digest thing- clearly US not that interested if its not to do with IVF as usual.

Jayne- when do you anticipate starting in Jan? I'm d/r from 19th dec so will be ahead of you   why do we do this to ourselves 

Kat- caroline ann  

having 3 replacement windows today- whooppee doo. the tiler was well impressed with me yesterday  We discussed having to take old heavy tiles off the coombes( no idea how to spell that for some reason) in the bathroom- so started bashing away and it became clear that the old plasterboard would have to be replaced. He went off for his lunch came back and I'd put the new plasterboard up. He said he'd heard of bob the builder but never barbara the builder  dh has started calling me babs.

dx
dx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

How are we all doing tonight?  Jan - big hugs back to you and all the girls tonight, think we all need it at the minute!   

Elaine - Have PM'd you, but forgot to say to have a fab holiday on Sat, where are you of to again? (not very jealous at all!!)

Izzy - hope the ET went well yesterday, and made up for your EC experience.  Sending you    and sticky vibes, hope embies are snuggling in nicely.

Jayne - I am so impressed by your weight loss ticker, well done you - you must share your tips with the rest of us!  And well done on bringing your txt forward  , you'll be in great shape for your txt, and you have a great attitude, so sending you masses of good luck.  Hoping you won't be hearing that 'same old, same old' chat next year  

Lanky - any news yet?  Hoping junior puts in an appearance soon,    

Kat - how you doing hun?    I know how hard it is, especially after your last experience, but sending you and Doug masses of     for tomorrow.  Will be here for you what ever the news  

AnneS - sorry to hear you had a bad night on Tues, hope you're feeling a bit better and things have eased off.  Sending you masses of     for tomorrow, hope your wee bean is still hanging in there.  Let us know how you get on.

Katerina - Sorry I missed catching up with you on Tues.  Thanks for the hugs, appreciate it.  Have you got a date for ET yet?    

Mimou -    how are you doing today?  I agree with Jayne, you need to take time to heal after your txt, and for you and DH to take care of each other.  You might be going through emotions at different times, so try to be patient with each other.  Thinking of you.

Doodler - or should I say Babs!!  I lost the thread too - scary isn't it!  Will definitely PM you with lots of questions if thats ok - just starting to read up on antiphospholipids, etc, etc, but brain is hurting with too much info just now.  Pointers to good sources of info would help, so don't get sucked into nasties on the web!  Wow, d/r on the 19th Dec  , if you're anything like me when I d/r, I hope your builders survive !!

Jan - between visions of you performing nativities in your sleep, or having whole film crews shrunken to journey through you - you've made my day  !  Sorry that you txt has been put back, but hopefully this test will get tot he bottom of things.  Hope you've resisted searching on the intranet!  If its any comfort, I have an aunt with very serious Crohns - who has given me 2 lovely cousins!  Where are you going for this round of txt?  Sounds like you have a great team behind you.

Maz & Jo - sorry I missed you on Tues - how are the bumps doing?

Kirsty - sorry I missed you to - out drinking late were we?!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, have had a long day, was on the 7am train to Aberdeen this morning and didn't get back until after 7pm!!

more big hugs to all
Dawnxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Just wanted to say ladies, 

I think (and hope) that I must be close now.  getting pains ALOT, so hopefully will have a St Andrews Day baby!!

Thank you for letting me rattle on. I feel I have been "piggy in the middle" with me being on my "own" .

Going to try and get a nap here in a few mmins.

Good luck to everyone, love to you all.     


michelle


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Michelle

Wow - how exciting (but painful!) for you.  St Andrews day, would be a fab timeto arrive - come on junior   .

Hope you have a good nap, and all goes well

Make sure you (or DH!) lets us know how things go!   

Dawnxx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Just dropping in to wish Kat and Caroline Anne good luck for tomorrow    

Lanky - how exciting, hope baby makes an appearance soon!

Izzy - how did ET go?

Doodler/Babs - am impressed by your DIY skills!

Jan - sorry to hear youve got to go through more tests and tx date has been put back.  There will be quite a lot of us tx around about March time by the sound of it.

Dawn - how are you (apart from busy!)?

Jayne - am impressed by your weight loss too, any tips?

I'm off to do some much needed revision for tomorrow (though I must confess to a secret I'm a Celebrity habit and they're about to vote someone off  )

Sorry to hear everyone is so down, take care! 

Chook


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Only just popped on for the gossip  and just on briefly again - sorry  Hope to have time for a post tomorrow before we head off on our holiday 

*Dawn* - thanks for the PM, will try to reply tomorrow too  Hope you're feeling altogether more upbeat  We're off to Perthshire, so not much daylight or warmth, and potentially not much sun either but hopefully we'll get lots of walking in because I've very little time now to lose weight and get fit again 

*Izzy* - really hope all is well after ET and you've just not felt like being online        

*Caroline Anne and Kat* - loads of luck for your scan and test respectively tomorrow     

*Chook* - good luck with the revision     

*Michelle* - all the best and  your wee one is on the way now  Hope it's all plain sailing     

Hi to everyone else and I'll post properly soon I hope 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr  everything ground to a hault during the night, but may be starting up again.  

Good luck to all today


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Fingers crossed this it Lanky!  

AnneS - Hope you're doing ok and good luck for your scan xx  

Kat - take care xx 

Hi to everyone else 
xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

a really quick one - am a towrk waitin gfor a delivery - which actually arrived!! Casr on meter ...

Appointemtn will be at 11.30 -  

Thanks for thinking of me - it means the world to me.

Kat -special extra luck to you  

Jan -sorry to hear abotu your tests - what a worry. Hope it will help tp turn this all into succesful treametn for you, so that in future you can look back at it as a positive turning point.

Michelle - I LOVE to readyoru posts - what nicer thign than to have somebosy on teh thread who is actually (very nearly   ) at the goal!!

Same for you Kirsty - hope Caelan (uh, oh spelling ...?) is granting you some sleep and go for the next babs - go girl, go  

Everyone - take care and a HUGE load of        

to everyone.


Caroline Anne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quick check in to see how you all are

Caroline anne how did it go this morning honey, have beeen thinking of you   was lovely meeting up the other night

kat sorry you are feeling rubbish hon, when is the actual test date nothing i can say can  make it any better, sending you and doug a big 

maz hows you, lovely meeting you the other night too

jo how was the drive to manchester? was great putting faces to names, nice meeting you

katerina how did your scan go, was it today? good luck with defrost  was lovely meeting you too

hi to everyone else sorry more couldnt make the meet, we will need to arrange another one again soon.

michelle get a sweep that worked for me within half an hour  and bounce on a pilates ball that helps bring baby down and get into right position, good luck honey hope it is over soon, thinking of you 

izzy wow 8 out of 8 go girl, hope et went well 

dawn yeh we were out drinking very late  hows you

doodler or should i say babbs how did the window replacement go

jan sorry about having to wait on test is it expensive private? may be able to do it quicker or is that private, waiting lists are a pain, good luck witht the nativity.

hi to fin, elaine, mimou, chook, jayne, donna, yoda

ok have to run sorry to everyone i have missed...


i went for my scan wed and lining still 2 thick even after 2 months solid bleeding plus 2 weeks of provera followed by a bleed  is also a shadow which could be a polyp. The dr i saw didnt want to start tx until this was fixed, poss put camera in etc and also was day 8 of cycle so too late to start clomid as supposed to start day 1-3, he told me to call back as he wanted to see what prof anderson said so i called back and he said as lining is thick just to start clomid anyway and see what happens  so now on day 3 of clomid a few headaches and dizzy spells but apart from that feel ok, he is sending out some bottles so will soon have a freezer full off pee again, lovely 

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

just as we expected - a  . Had the crying day on Tuesday already, so it's fairly ok now. Still got some pulling pain (from the cyst I suspect) but am now looking into getting the house sorted out for Christmas!!!  

Laura is going to arrange a follow-up appointment for January and we're on the waiting list again - looks like May for me. 

Sorry no personals, but house is a mess after 2ww and bleeding this week.  

Hugs
Kat


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Kat - so sorry it is over for you   , and hope you can enjoy sorting the house out for Christmas.  Were you and your DH in red waterproofs this morning, leaving at around 9.20?  If so, I was behind you as you went to pay for the car park, in a brown jacket and pink scarf, but didn't want to interrupt/accost a stranger! 

Caroline - waiting to hear your news     and hoping for the best hon    

I've developed a horrid cold since the meet on Tuesday night (not blaming you ladies, it was already starting!) and was in bed yesterday and have just come back from a couple of hours at work.  Not quite in the plan, what with taking 3 or 4 days off next week, and 3 days holiday booked the week after.  But I don't care really, and hopefully work will take it in their stride      I had my scan this morning, and my lining is 7.2mm - 8 would be better, but so long as it is 6 that is okay, I think.  So they are defrosting our babies     on Sunday and they'll go back in on Monday if only two are doing well, or Tuesday if we get a choice...  I've got to go back to the clinic this afternoon though as they haven't given me quite enough buserlin  , so its a good thing I've given up on work!

All for me now - though we got broadband finally this week and it is revolutionising my life!    The end of slow dial up and sneaking on at work....  May have to take more care than ever not to get obsessed... 

best wishes,

Katerina


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Katerina, 

Thanks - and yes, that was me and DH!  And that's usually our jackets anyway ... so feel free to speak to me when you see me! 

Kat


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Katerina* - I feel so bad, sorry for forgetting to wish you all the best this morning  When I sent my message last night I knew someone else was in today, but my stupid memory let me down again  Really sorry but pleased it's all sounding promising and you've got the go ahead  Shame about the Buserelin though and what a pain  I'll be thinking of you and your frosties   Really hoping for a very nice early Christmas pressie for you       

*Kat* - really sorry to hear about your BFN  Hope you and your DH can find some time to spend on some nice things to cheer you up  Stuff the housework, why worry about it 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am afraid it is bad news from us as well - scan showed we had lost the beanie.

Was very hard to see Dh cry for the first time during our IF journey.

I am not sure whether I can ever do this again.

I will be in touch again, but for now need time with Mike and rebuild our lives and find our happiness again.

Take care and good luck to everyone.

Caroline Anne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Caroline Anne - so sorry to hear your news!!! Nothing we can really say ... just sending lots of   to you and DH! Just take your time before you're back here if you feel like it. But we're always here if you need lots of shoulders and open ears, hun!!!

HUGS,
Kat


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Been awol for a while as I've been at my mum's in Glasgow who doesn't have the internet so I've spent all day catching up on things.  Sorry if I miss things but there is so much to remember.

Caroline Anne, just read your news.  I'm absolutely gutted for you and your DH, hope you both take as much time for each other to get through this time.

Kat, hope you are doing okay, was gutted to read your news.  Hope you both are doing okay.

Lanky, hope things are starting to move for you, best of luck.

Sorry there isn't a lot of personals but my wee brain is taking all the information in.

Update from me - Was at the ERI for a scan on Wednesday as AF came.  Everything was okay and I've to start my injections on day 1 of my Dec period which should be 17th of Dec.  D/r during Xmas but was expecting that, so here we go again.  They told me not to expect too many follicies and may be moved onto Menopur but won't know what drugs until I go in in Jan.

Anyway hope everyone is well and I'll speak soon

Vonnie


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh ladies I am so devastated for you and your partners.  Im sure you know that I cant find the right words but the thoughts are there.      

Love Michelle


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening All,

Sorry haven't been able to post the last couple of days, but have been thinking of you all  Don't know where to start.....

*Caroline Anne*-  am so sorry for your loss. As I said in my PM take all the time you need and don't be too hard on yourself to 'recover' quickly. These things take time. Remember we are always here for you 

*Kat*- sorry to hear that official test day wasn't to be  Although I know you knew the outcome before hand, the final confirmation never helps  Hope the cyst pain resolves soon  Glad to hear you have a plan for keeping busy with the house and the run up to Christmas. Are you spending it over here or in Germany  I'm sure you'll be keeping busy between now and May and it'll be here before you know it    As ever wishing the best for you and Doug 

*Lanky*- had hoped you wouldn't be here Mrs  Thinking of you  come on bubs!!!

*Vonnie*- was wondering where you'd got to ? Hope you had a relaxing time over in Glasgow and are all ready for the treatment journey now  Great news that you are good to start in December  be here before you know it 

*Elaine*- hope you have a nice time away in Perthshire  I haven't been up there for years. Last time I went I had plans for lots of walking but the foot and mouth crisis hit so we didn't do any and spent the weekend in the pub instead 

*Katerina*- glad all was well at scan and you are all set for FET. Lots of    for your embies, am willing them on to thaw and divide and give you 2 great embies to go back! Hope you are resting up this weekend to try and shake off that cold. Chances are you'll be discovering the joys of broadband internet though     You'll never be off FF now 

*Kirsty*- I'm grand thanks  Was great to finally meet you too on Tuesday night; had good fun chatting and gossiping with everyone. Sounds like your ERI visit on Wednesday was interesting  still upshot is you're on treatment again and one step closer to Caelans wee sis/bruv  Hope the side effects of the Clomid aren't too bad and you've managed to clear a space in the freezer  That'll make it interesting when you're trying to store all the Christmas food too 

*Finbarina*- how you getting on babe? Everything ok? Lots of  for next week 

*Chook*- hope the revision went okay yesterday! Were you sitting an exam today  I can't remember now what you're studying for now but hope you're managing to still have a life outside it  ('Celebrity' addict  )
*
Dawn*- hope you've got something good lined up for the weekend  Was so sorry to hear about your follow up not giving you any answers or comfort, especially as last time round you were so positive about it  Wish I could help  I'm sure Doodler & Jan will be able to give you lots of advice on possible next steps to help you find a solution. Sending you masses of  for your next journey, wherever it takes you.

*Jan*- sorry you weren't able to make it Tuesday but hope the nativity rehearsals are going well and the Shepard and the Wise men haven't fallen out or anything yet  Was also sorry to hear about your appointment last week  but on the plus side maybe they'll be closer to getting a diagnosis for you and a treatment that will get you back to full health. Realise the disappointment of having to postpone the IVF again but perhaps this may help final outcome    
*
Jayne*- wow  you have taken the bull by the horns Mrs! Another cycle in January. Glad you've decided you want to go for it again; will be right behind you as always   

*Babs/Doodler*- hows' the building work coming along then? You interested in contract work at all; we've got a bit of a deadline to meet here  Had the architect (HLP architects) in yesterday and they are drawing up plans for us so we'll see how it goes, thanks for the advice. The idea is for a mazziebabes suite, with a boxroom for the parents  Has to be done by late April though 
Not too sure what to advise re the long haul flights I'm afraid; I wasn't aware that they'd recommend heparin. Seems a bit drastic to me given the overall risk ratio. Low dose aspirin, plenty of water and exercise is the usual recommendation but I'll have a look next week at work to see if there's anything relating to the antiphospholipid syndrome and flying.

*Izzy*- well done on your 8/8  Hope that ET went well and you are resting up and taking things easy just now  Try and stay sane on the 2ww.

*Mimou*- sorry that you've had a rough week  As the other girls have said it takes time to heal and recover from a BFN so go easy on yourself and don't expect too much too soon. We're all here for you if you need to off load any time 

*Jo*- hope you got down and back from Manchester okay. Have a relaxing weekend  Was great to meet up on Tuesday and hope to do it again sometime 

 to all the other ERI girls. Hope everyone's okay. Been a very mixed week all round so collective hug to all 

Love
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

just a quickie from me as it's a half twelve kick off today.  

Maz, It's officially a February cycle but as usual will go in with my January period.  I was trying to arrange it so I wouldn't be cycling at my pals wedding but it looks like I could be in the middle of the 2ww.  Bad planning.  Oh well, it'll be a cheap day then  

Vonnie, great that you've got started again.  It's a great feeling knowing at least your trying isn't it.  I hope this is your time.  

Caroline Anne and Mike, I am so very sorry to hear that your dream has been shattered at this time.  It is so very cruel to get so close.  I was in Prague for the footy when I has a m/c at 8 weeks but then we knew it was going to happen as my levels had stopped going up and had started to come down.  We were very upset but Ciar told me they considered it a step forward as they now knew it COULD happen.  It's probably too early for you to see it that way, but I hope you can in the future.  

Katerina, I hope your liitle frostie babies enjoy warming up and are put back in the right place (in you) very sson.  Good luck.  

Kat, I'm sorry this wasn't your time.  Take care of yourself

I'd really better go as I still have to get ready so have a great weekend and I to everyone else.  

Lorna, I'll wave to you from the cheap seats and get Stuart to say Hi!  

Jayne


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Kat - really sorry to hear your news, sending masses of   to you and Doug.  Never mind the house work, get your feet up with some comfort food and a good DVD, or go out and treat yourselves - you deserve it.

AnneS - So sorry to hear about your loss.     this is such a difficult time for you and DH, please try to be patient with each other as you may be going through your emotions at different times.  Be good to each other and please take as much time as you need, but remember we are here for you.

Katerina - Sending your frosties masses of     for Sunday.  Hope the ET goes well - let us know how things are going.  

Chook - so what are you revising for?  I'm sure you told us, but have a brain like a sieve at the minute.  Did you watch the Celeb final last night then?  I'm glad Mr Biggins was crowned King of the jungle!!

Kirsty - wow - congrats for starting back on Clomid.  Here's hoping for some good news soon  

Vonnie - welcome back hun, was wondering were you'd gone to.  Sounds like you are buckled in and ready to go for your next rollercoaster journey. Sending you masses of     and   as you start out again.

Jayne - good luck for today - my FIL is a season ticket holder, so he'll be waving from the cheap seats too!  Feb will be here before you know it, and if you're having a cheap day at your friends wedding, surely you can treat yourself to a really nice outfit for it!!

Mimou - how you doing petal?  Hope you and DH are taking care of each other  

Finbarina - how are you holding up hun  , when do you go back for your scan?

Lanky - any sign of bubba yet?  hoping it goes well.

Big hugs to everyone - off to get some Christmas shopping - joy!

Dawnxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi,
Just popped in to check on the news. I'm so sorry to hear about Friday's news for Kat & Caroline Anne. I had really hoped that things would have been different and I wish I had the words to make things better for you both - and your DH's. Take time to rest up and take care of yourselves emotionally.
Sending lots of  .
love
Jan xx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Just a quickie from me too.

I just wanted to say to Caroline Anne and Kat so sorry to hear your news, take care both of you.  

Chook


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

caroline ann-   such devastating news for you hon. Its very cruel. We're here for you when you need us and the others have given good advice.Everyone takes their own time  and own path to move forward.Take care of yourselves in the meantime.  

kat- how are you bearing up hon?  I find theres always that teensiest element of hope till the blood test is over so its a final insult to injury. Hope you're ok, here anytime.

katerina- good luck for your defrosting and ET    really hope it goes well.

maz- thanks for looking that up for me  it did seem a bit scaremongery. I do most of that stuff anyway on flights.make sure theres a connecting door between granny and grandpas boxroom and the baby suite Might as well make them enjoy their grandbaby!

Sorry about the me post but need to have  a moan- just ignore me.Sorry I've not been on much I'm on  a bit of downer just finding life a bit difficult.Feeling ill on the pill is not helping! I've got an interview next wednesday for a part time science job which I only applied for because  we need the money and I need to get back to some sort of normality after 4 yrs being off ill. Its going to be an hours commute each way doing stuff I really don;t want to do( vowed i'd never go back to that type of work) , and i'm panicking about how I'm going to feel doing tx and needing time off and its all a bit scary having been out the job market so long  My GP got me worried about blood clots and the potential health implications. DH is stressed out his box with work/commuting/running his own business on the side/ rennovations/IF, it was the anniversary of my brothers death this weekend and  my mums been very upset, I'm still having problems with my friend which I'm finding emotionally draining...I'll stop there as its just too pathetic and introverted. Shake out of it  I need to phone the tiler to tell him he needs to completely retile the bathroom as some weird reaction has taken place and you can see the adhesive behind the tiles in big dark patches-I'm sure its going to be us out of pocket.hey ho- maybe a bottle of wine instead of whine will help  Someone slap me.
dx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Doodler

Sending you a massive hug   , no slapping allowed!

Sorry to hear you're on a bit of a downer, it just seems to be part of this rollercoaster of an IF journey of ours, along with all the ususal stresses and strains of life.

Can they change you to a different pill to see if that helps with feeling ill?  
Think you should just take things one step at a time - go to the interview and see how you get on - you never know they might be fab people and you'd love to work with them!  And even if they're not, sometimes it easier to find another job, when you're already in one, especially if you're not enjoying it - gives you extra motivation!

Really sorry to hear about your brother, anniversary's are so hard for everyone,   to you and your mum.

Think you and DH need to treat yourselves to a bit of R&R just now, and try to remember how important you are for each other.

Had too much wine last night - so wouldn't recommend too much, but a glass at least.
Take care hun
Dawnxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello,

Just wanted to check in and send big hugs to Caroline Anne and Kat     I'm so sorry to hear your news.

Doodler, sorry you're feeling down too.  Hope you can feel better soon.  

Katerina, hope all is going well with frosties!   

I haven't time for anything more just now - sorry.  Life is totally mentally busy right now - roll on the Christmas holidays...

Clarabelle


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello girls

Just a quick note to say our frosties are doing really well  We were very stressed about thawing them out - had we asked for enough to be thawed; would the hospital manage to consult us, would DH handle the phone calls just as I wanted (I had to be in a meeting!). But in the end of the six we asked for, FIVE are now culturing away !!! We're really pleased and hope it means that they are good ones with a good chance of doing everything else we hope for.  

Its lovely to tell you, as though a few folk know we're having treatment around now, we don't want to go into the specifics so we can deal with the good/bad news by ourselves when it comes. But had a happy grin all day 

*Doodler* - sorry to hear things getting on top of you. What you're handling wouldn't be easy for anyone - look after yourself and Dawn's advice to take one step at a time sounds good to me. But we're all here for you when you need to moan.  

Sending everyone lots of love.

Katerina


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Doodler,
Enormous  . Have sent you an email to your home email - home you're still using it - let me know if you're not and I'll PM it instead.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Gang

Just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone.  Send a   to those who need it, some   to those in treatment and a   to the rest.  Better get ready for work.  Sorry for such a short post.  

Me full of the cold but hoping I feel better for Thursday for my viva in Stoke.  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

just a quicky to say     

Am back at work, though late as you can see.
Thanks for all your messages.
Dh and me had a very cuddlly, 'us' weekend. I just wish we could go away for the week also, but are both tied down with work commitments. Dumping those would cause more problems than it would solve.
Then we discovered that it is only three weeks till our holiday, not four. So felt better about all the work.

I have to say that ERI was fantastic through the last ten days. They have been really supportive.

Just a few personals (sorry):

Katerina: I am so glad that your treatment is off to such a great start. I keep everything crossed for you.

Doodler: I am sorry you feel down. Be good to yourself.

Kat - how are you honnie??

Mimou - how are you??

Everyne else - stay healthy and happy.


Take care

carolien Anne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi girls  

Sorry I've been AWOL a bit lately - been quite busy again with work, trying to get sorted for Christmas, and some big PC hassles too!  However will try and catch up with everyone now!  Apologies in advance if I miss anyone!

Caroline Anne, Maz, Kirsty, Katerina - it was lovely to meet you all last week.  Amazing how easy it was for us all to spot each other like that!

Caroline Anne - I am so sorry to hear that is wasn't to be.  The term "roller coaster" is used so much, but you really do seem to have been put through everything with this cycle.  You are clearly on the right lines spending as much time with DH as you can and hope you can take the time over the holiday season to put this all behind you and start to think about what is ahead when the time is right  

Maz - lovely to meet you too!  You probably will not realise just how much of a support you were to me over the summer as I remember following your progress so closely knowing that it was my turn just around the corner, and trying to pick up as many tips as possible!  Hope the building plans are coming along nicely?  

Kirsty - was great to meet you too!  Was interesting to learn what the "red team" is all about.... freezer full of pee - yep, so glad I missed out on that!  Hope the clomid not making you feel too bad.  Good luck with everything  

Katerina - great news!   to your embies - that is a great survival rate.  Hope there is more good news soon and ET will not be long?    

Kat - so sorry to hear your news    I hope you can try and keep nice and busy with plans for Christmas and that the appointment in the New Year can give you a positive start to the year.  Hope that 2008 is the year for you.  

Doodler - with so much on your plate, I am not surprised it has all been getting on top of you.  Big     to you.  Gosh any one of those things would be tough enough to handle.  Sending you lots of love and hope you can untangle everything and sort all the various things.  So sorry to hear about your brother.  I am sure it must be a very hard time of year for your family.  

Jayne - you never cease to amaze!!  Christmas shopping all done and the weight loss ticker quite incredible! Was that the secret? - Bombing around the shops as a way to shed the pounds (and ££'s!)?  Good luck with the viva - we are expecting nothing less than top marks from you!!

Elaine - so sorry did not get on to wish you and DP a lovely holiday.  Hope the break does you lots of good - plenty of rest and relaxation between the walks!

Lanky - not been on for a few days  Looking forward to hearing your news!! 

Dawn - sorry not been in touch for a while.  Hope you and DH are doing OK and that you are enjoying the Christmas preparations.  Please tell me you are nowhere near finished your shopping and that it is fine to leave it all to the last minute?  

Izzy - hope ET passed off OK and you are now taking it nice and easy for the 2WW?? - many DVD's watched yet??    

Mimou - hope you are doing OK  

Finbarina - not long until your scan.  Hope you are keeping suitably distracted!    

Vonnie - good to hear from you and that you are set to start your cycle.  Good luck with everything. 

Lifetime -   Sorry I have lost track of where things are at with you.  Hope everything is going OK     

Hi to Clarabelle, Chook, Silver, Roma and anyone I have missed.  Wishing you all well.

Lots of love

Jo xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Heres some          for all who need them.

Im _still_ hanging in here! I have an appoinment for a scan on wed morning 9:30, to check my fluid levels (which reminds me, my car needs its MOT ) . If they like the way things look, then I get to go til Sat eve (unless Mother Nature steps in ) for induction.
Anyone due at the clinic on Wed just after 9am? and fancy a quick hello?

Love and best wishes to you all.

Michelle


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry I havent posted for ages - I have still been catching up on the posts and would like to send huge  to Caroline Anne and Kat. Life can be so cruel at times but 2008 will be the year! . 
Izzy - I hope you are managing to stay sane in the 2ww, Katerina - best of luck for your ET.

Wishing everybody well over the next few months, whether it is starting the roller coaster ride, getting back on it again or waiting for consultation appointments.

I have been convinced AF about to start since last Wednesday due to AF pains and cramps. Today is CD29 of a normally 29 day cycle. Official blood test tomorrow (DE FET naturally). This has been the hardest two weeks of my life ever!  


Kristi xxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Lifetime said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Sorry I havent posted for ages - I have still been catching up on the posts and would like to send huge  to Caroline Anne and Kat. Life can be so cruel at times but 2008 will be the year! .
> Izzy - I hope you are managing to stay sane in the 2ww, Katerina - best of luck for your ET.
> ...


gOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Kristi -      for tomorrow!!


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Thankyou Jo & Lanky.

Can't stop running to the loo thinking it is all over 
Lanky - not long now til your little bundle of joy arrives, so happy for you and DH

Kristi xxx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Kristi

Good luck for tomorrow   

Chook


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Krist

All totally "normal"   2WW behaviour!

Keeping it all crossed for you  

Jo xx


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

So sorry I haven't been on for a while but my DP whisked me away for a couple of days R&R after ET!!  Anyway, just wanted to thank you all for your support - I have 4 pages to catch up on (will read in a minute!).  We got 8/8 fertilisation (100%!! - DP is calling himself Supersperm!!), and 2 are safely on board.  I am in an ABBA Tribute Band so I took them dancing with me on Saturday night as I had a gig - hope they enjoyed it!!!    

I've had really weird stabbing pains today in my lower abdomen which I've never had before - is this normal  It is nothing like AF pains (but that's not to say it isn't!).  I test next Monday (10th).

Anyway, I'll do personals once I've caught up on all the gossip.  Hope you all had a lovely meet last week.

Lots of love,

Izzy xxx


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Oops - just a quickie - realised now that I'm catching up that I have repeated myself on the fertilisation bit (SORRY!!!).  I would put this down to IVF, but it's me being a natural blonde!!!    

Personals, once I've finished catching up - PROMISE!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening All,

Izzy- I'm sure the embies had a great time bopping along to the ABBA hits! Glad to hear you're keeping busy on the 2ww. Hope this week goes well for you  

Katerina- great news that you had 5/6 dividing  Hope that all went well and you've made it to ET today or even tomorrow, if they were looking good. Lots of     for the 2ww

Kristi- lots of   for tomorrow. Good luck! As Jo said anything is 'normal' in a 2ww

Jo- glad you made it down and back from work ok last week. Building plans moving along nicely thanks. Hope to finalise everything this week  

Clarabelle- sounds like you're busy, busy, busy just now. Hope you get time to unwind over Christmas 

Lanky- hope all well at scan on Wednesday and hope things get moving soon 

Caroline Anne- glad you and DH got some 'you' time at the weekend   Pleased to hear that ERI have been so supportive for you these past few days, hope this has helped you. Have a good holiday when it comes and try to chill out, relax and pamper yourself  

Jayne- hope the cold clears up soon and you're ok for the viva this week. Lots of   for Thursday

Dawn- How's the head after the weekend sesh   Hope you had a good time out

Doodler-  everyone needs a good 'me' outpuring at some point so no apologies needed Mrs. Sorry to hear things haven't been great recently. Am here for you anytime babe   Good luck with the job interview   Think positive; it could be fantastic 

Jan- how's the nativity coming along? Kids behaving themselves  

 to everyone else Kat, Mimou, Kirsty, Donna, Chook, Vonnie, Jannie, Roma, Finbarina, FionaM Hope all is well.

Love
Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Kristi - good luck for tomorrow, hun!

I'm doing ok, totally snowed under with stuff to do for Christmas etc ... so fairly good to keep myself busy.  

Kat


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Izzy1971 said:


> Oops - just a quickie - realised now that I'm catching up that I have repeated myself on the fertilisation bit (SORRY!!!). I would put this down to IVF, but it's me being a natural blonde!!!
> 
> Personals, once I've finished catching up - PROMISE!!


lmao @ "Supersperm"    So is hubby!!

That is so funny as I have packed ABBA for my birthing cd  

Good luck!!!!

Love to everyone.


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey again,

Lanky - any movement babe!?  You must be so fed up now!  ABBA is a great choice for your birthing CD - I do at least 2 gigs a week so the novelty soon wears off and the spandex is not flattering my bloated tummy!!!      Good luck when it happens babe xxx    

Kat - really sorry to hear your news honey, but I'm glad you are keeping busy.  I send you and your DH lots of  .... xxx     

Dawn - thanks for the 'sticky vibes', let's hope they're working!!    How are you doing?  Recovered from your hangover!!  

Doodler - are you feeling better today hon?  Are you going to join us on Wednesday night?? xxxx   

Caroline Anne - was really sorry to read your post.  Loads of love to you and DH at this sad time.  Be kind and good to each other.  xxx     

Kristi - I am sending you loads of good luck for your blood test tomorrow honey.  I know what you mean about it being a hard 2 weeks.  I still have another one to go!!!  Let me know how you get on.... xxxx     

Kirsty - I hope your lining thins out soon hon.  xxx    

Jo & Maz - how are you both doing? You always seem to remember and care about everyone else, but I never hear how YOU are??  xxx    

Katerina - I hope everything is going well with your FET??  Welcome to the 2ww hon!    xxx     

Eclaire / Chook / Jan / Clarabelle - how are you all doing?  xxx   

Jambo - my gig on Saturday was at the Hibs FC!!  I'm guessing you weren't there!!!      How are you anyway babe?  xxx     

Vonnie - good luck with this cycle hon.  Fingers crossed for you xxx    

Mimou - how are you feeling now babe?  xxx    

Finbarina - when are you having your scan hon?  I hope it all goes well... xxx    

Right, my head is about to explode....  Sorry to everyone I missed, but I send you lots of love anyway.

Take care everyone,

Lotsa love,

Izzy xxx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

I'm sorry it has been such an age since I was last on - am just back from a visit to my Granny in france, 95 and going strong and was then straight down to London for a couple of days for work.  I have just spent the last hour and a half catching up from the last thread (Part 20) and am feeling pretty emotional for all of you who have been through such a tough time over the past few weeks.  You are an amazing group of ladies. 

Lanky: Hoping the wee one comes soon!  Maybe you could take a drive over some of the cobbled streets in Edinburgh - that should do the trick.

Kat:   Hope that the Christmas preparations and going well.  Was sad to hear your news.

Caroline Anne:   I'm so sorry about your loss.  I hope that you and DH will find the way to be each others comfort.

Izzy: Have got a fantastic mental image of you on the stage with a giant glitter ball!   Am sending you sticky thoughts.

Lifeline: Am thinking of you for your test tomorrow, good luck! hope you get a good nights sleep.   

Doodler: I hope that the interview is a positive and encouraging experience for you.  I know from reading your posts on here that you have a lot to offer and I hope they can see that.  Was sorry to hear that everything is crowding in on you at the moment - you have a lot to deal with.  Take care of yourself hun - it is OK to not put a brave face all the time.   

Mimou: I hope that you and your DH are having some really special times together at the moment.  I'm sorry  

Jayne:  Good for you for taking the plunge in February!  Go girl.  Really impressed by the weight loss...I disappear for 2 weeks and your ticker seems to have gone into overdrive!  Well done. Hope viva goes well on thursday - some advice that someone told me when I had my viva 'just remember that no-one knows your research better than you and believe in yourself!'

Finbarina: Was so delighted to hear your news, the wait until the 7 week scan is really long but you can't have too long to go now.  My kittens (not so small now) are now going outside during the day but they seem to much prefer being indoors - I think it is a bit cold for their paws.  Not looking forward to putting them in the cattery over Xmas.

Katerina: I have everything cross for your ET - it looks like you might have some frosties which is great!

Elaine: Hope you have a a cosy wintery break in Perthshire - I love winter breaks - feel quite jealous of you.

Maz:  Ooo how exciting home extension!  Have you  got your plans sorted?  When do the builders start?  

Dawn: I'm sorry that ERI weren't able to offer you any solutions or alternatives to repeating the process.  I hope that you have found some space to process everything.    What are you plans for Xmas? 

Vonnie: All the best for starting in Dec - I'm really excited for you  

Jo: What a busy bee you are!  How are you keeping?

Big HELLO to everyone else XXX  I'm off to see if I can get tickets for Joseph in the Playhouse before Christmas - not sure I should be admitting to that but I did like the TV show!!   Does anyone else feel like they can't wait for a Christmas holiday but that there is just too much to do before it comes!!

Love Jannie xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

DH is watching a crappy movie, so thought I'd escape upstairs t see what you were up to.

Katerina - thats fab news on your embies, well done you and DH, you deserve to have big smile son your faces   .  When's ET?  Think you were holding out for tomorrow?  Sending you masses of    , hope it goes well.


Jayne - hope you're feeling better - good luck for your Viva, as Jo said we'll be expecting top marks from you!

AnneS - Glad to hear you and DH had a good weekend and you're are feeling up to be being back to work.  I know its a big decision to take time off work, but please make sure you are not taking on too much.    

Jo - sorry to have to tell you, but yep I'm nearly finished my shopping!!  Although I always have last minute things to get no matter how organised I get!!  You sound really busy, hope you're able to wind down for the holidays soon.

Lanky - can't believe you're thinking about MOTing your car!!  Surely you should have other things on your mind!!  Have visions of you spinning round the maternity word listening to ABBA!  Best of luck hun, come on bubba!

Lifetime - wow, I had lost track of where you were on the 2ww, best of luck for your test tomorrow, have fingers and toes crossed for you    

Izzy - what a fab DH whisking you away!  Congrats on being PUPO (prg until proven otherwise), hope you survive the next week without going too  !!       Hears hoping your pains are your embies implanting!

Maz - head was very sore after my sesh at the weekend.  Felt very guilty as spent most of yesterday on the sofa watching cheesey movies and having DH bring me cups of tea!  How's your bump coming along?

Mimou - how you doing hun?   

Kat - You sound like you're a very busy bee - hope you're taking care of yourself.  

Jannie - just seen your post - had been wondering how you were doing, you have been really busy!  Think we've just about got our head round things and going for a FET in Feb/March.  We're heading home to my folks for Chritsmas - just liek you, can't wait for it to be here, but have sooo much to do!!

 and hello to everyone else
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the good wishes!!!!!

Been contracting all eve again, but I'm not getting my hopes up!

Dawn, yep I'm going to be throwing some funky moves to ABBA all right, prob out of my brain by the time I get to Mamma Mia!  

Jannie tried the cobble trick a few times............no joy! 

Izzy spill the beans on your ABBA career then please   At some point soon, I will set out in to the big wide world again (and allowed to have a drink) so will need something fun to see and do..................


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Kristi, good luck today


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Kristi, hope all goes well for you!!!!!


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Kristi 


good luck today hun!!

           

caroline anne


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Good morning everyone, 

*Lanky* - I'm in an band called Ab Fab - we play around the whole of Scotland and have been lucky enough to play at the Glasgow Hogmanay celebrations for the last 3 years (although last year was cancelled due to the weather). We are there again this year!

When you are ready for a night out, let me know and I'll let you know where we're playing!! 

Laura and Corrinne (at ERI) asked if I could play for their Xmas night out, so I said if they could guarantee a BFP then, I would return the favour!!!    

Good luck with everything babe - I can't wait to hear that Jr has arrived safe and sound!  

*Kristi *  - thinking of you today babe. Good luck xxx    

*Dawn  * - I hope you're right about the implantation pains, but I am remaining pragmatic about it all! I am very lucky to have Paul, he's an aussie so not always the most romantic of fellas, but he has been really good throughout this whole process. Bless him. How are you?? xxx    

*Jannie  * - Bonjour!!! Thanks for the sticky thoughts (hope they work!!). I must remember to buy a giant glitterball for when you come to see us!!!!!!!!!   xxx    

Lotsa love,

Izzy xxx


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Well girls

Cant believe Im typing this - BFP BFP BFP!!!!!
Hubby and I are so over the moon I'm still shaking in disbelief and shock!
I couldn't get through on the phone for what felt like ages but was so worth the wait. 
Seemingly a result of 50 plus (pregnancy hormone) is good and mines is 350 today.
Thank you for all your good wishes and   last night. I was feeling so negative last night that I didn't feel up to coming on to the site.

Scan is on Xmas Eve!

Kristi xxx


----------



## emwee (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi ladies,
would it be ok if I joined this group? I have been reading this thread for several weeks now, but haven't had the courage to post yet .
This is my first IVF procedure and am nervous/scared . I have been on the Buserlin since mid-Nov, and started the stimm (not sure about the acronyms?) drugs last week. If all is well, I will be having the op at the RI early next week, possibly Monday.
Can anyone tell me how much time is recommended to take off from work during the tww? Do most people take off the whole two weeks? The nurse said to definitely take off 3 days (the day of the op, day after and day of ET).
I work from home (develop software), so I can be off my feet, but it is a very high stress job. I am worried about being too stressed out and having that affect my chances of success. If anyone has advice I would really appreciate the input.


----------



## emwee (Nov 14, 2007)

Kristi,
I know you don't know me, but CONGRATULATIONS!
I just saw your message as I posted mine.
I love to see news like that 

-Emily


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Kristi!!!

     

Massive congratulations to you and DH!!  Sounds like a super high level too... I'm saying nothing!!  

Enjoy it all and no doubt a Christmas Eve scan will be the most magical Christmas present ever!!  


Emwee - welcome to the boards!  It is quite hard to know how long to take off for the 2WW.  I had EC on a Wednesday and ET on Friday.  I took those 3 days off sick and the following week annual leave.  I felt completely fine and probably could have been back at work, but enjoyed having a stress free week and being able to take it easy if I felt like it.  I know others have got signed off sick for the whole 2WW - and so I guess GP's are cool with this.  My advice is perhaps don't do anything that you will look back on and regret.  Good luck with your treatment


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm SOOO thrilled for you *Kristi  * and your level is amazing!! Congratulations to you and DH - relax and enjoy it now!! xxx  

*Emwee  * - welcome to our thread babe. Good to have you here. I am currently on the 2ww (test next Monday) and would recommend that if you work in a stressful job that you take all the time off (if you can??). It's so close to Xmas that everyone is fairly relaxed in the workplace anyway, so hopefully your company will be fine about it.....?? When is your scan to find out when EC is taking place? How exciting!! I wish you every success with your cycle and am here if you have any questions.... (Just saw *Jo's  * post and that is good advice!)... xxx    

Lotsa love everyone,

Izzy xxx


----------



## emwee (Nov 14, 2007)

Izzy and Jo,

thank you so much for the warm welcome and advice! I am leaning towards 2 weeks, but not sure how work will react. I would like to get at least a week off, so I will probably start with that.

My scan is this Friday to find out when the EC will be. I was in yesterday and they said I was off to a good start and was responding well to the drugs.


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Emwee

Brilliant news that they are happy with your response.  I look forward to hearing how Friday goes!!  I have blown you lucky 7 bubbles (virtual hugs) for luck!!   

Take care,

Lotsa love,

Izzy xxx


----------



## emwee (Nov 14, 2007)

Izzy - thank you! Wishing you all the best of luck with your test date on Monday.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Kristi*-  Fantastic news    am thrilled for you and DH. Take it easy on the scan wait (it can be just as bad  ) and enjoy the best Christmas present ever 
*
Emily*- welcome to the gang  sounds like you are well on track for EC early next week if they are happy with your response so far  Only advice I can give regarding time off is to see how your body reacts to everything. I took my first 2ww off completely as I'd decided to give myself the best possible chance so I wasn't looking back thinking I should have done x/y/z, my subsequent cycles I just took the week of EC/ET off (sick leave) and went back to work after that. My last cycle I felt fine after EC/ET and was out gallivanting a couple of days after the ops as I was bored in the house  Wishing you all the best for your cycle 

*Izzy*- hope you're still taking things easy  I've heard of your band too! Must come along to one of your shows in future. What about that for an FF night out girls  

*Lanky*- sounds like things are progressing then  Bubs will be here soon  Good luck babe 

*Caroline Anne*- hope you're doing okay today and not over exerting yourself at work. Take it easy 

*Dawn*- sounds like the perfect hangover day to me  sofa, chick flicks and cups of tea. Besides that's what DH's are for and you are allowed to have a good blow out once in a while, especially after all you've been through these past few months. Am jealous that you've done most of your shopping already! Wish it was me; think I'll need to brave the shops at the weekend  Sounds like Christmas will be lovely back in NI being fussed over by the family. I'm supposed to be doing dinner for 10 but am hoping that DH will do most of it and am assuming that my Mum and MIL will insist I sit with my feet up  Bump is progressing at an alarming rate and I'm booking a pedicure in the next week or two whilst I can still see my feet 
*
Jannie*- wondered where you'd got to  Glad you had a good time on holiday, but back to the Christmas rush! I'm looking forward to the bank holidays but have so much to do before that, I just don't know where to start  Plans are being drawn up this week and assuming all goes to schedule we could start renovations as early as end of Feb  To be honest I'd like it done sooner rather than later as I don't want to be sorting out decorating in May and we will need a functional room to put a baby into  Hope all well with you and bump 

 to everyone else, hope all are well and looking forward to the holiday season 

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just a quicky...

Kristi, CONGRATULATIONS          

Emily, welcome to the thread    be careful though...it can be quite addictive  

I can't believe so many of you have wished me well for Thursday.  I really don't get great marks but as long as I pass, that's all that matters.  I'll be away tomorrow and out straight ag=fter I get back on Thursday but promise to let you know how I get on.  

Thanks so much for your good wishes

Jayne


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Kristi, a masssive congrats!!!!!!!!  I nearly fell of my seat with that!!!!!!!!!                   

Emily, welcome to the crazy house!!!!!! Pull up a bed and enjoy the ride.

Izzy defo want to come and see the band......good bribing to the bestest ladies in the land  

The little monkey is rooting around, but still prefering life inside and unwilling to join life in the great outdoors.  I threatened it eariler with it having its photo taken tomorrow (scanned again) which its not keen on, if it didnt come out tonight.  Didnt tell it though that it when it comes out it will have a million photos taken of it     Cant wait to stop refering to it as IT!!!!
Come on Baby, there is a whole world for you out here!!!!

Anyone going to be in the clinic in the morning?

Love to you all

Michelle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello  

i am trying to wean myself off ff, but no luck   !

Doodler - wanted to wish you all the best for your interview tomorrow - I really hope it goes well for you. You have got such a lot of difficult things to cope with just now - am full of admiration for the way you dealt with coordinating the coordinators (!) , getting everything organised for LV - as well as being a very wise and deeply caring ff    - You have lots of fab skills to offer !! Maybe working and routine can help - everybody is different , but I find my work really helps me - gives me an outlet for all my energy , and certainly makes me feel as if my efforts are making a difference - I think one of the crappest things about IVF is that there is no relationship between all of the effort and determination that you put into it and a good outcome !  Hope you get a job you enjoy and sending hugs to you and your mum. Good Luck !

Jo , Maz - how ARE you both ?? Do tell ! You too (two) have also been top ffs to us all - would be more than happy to hear how you are both doing  Blooming I hope .  

Kristi - many congratulations - whatever you did for your lining seems to have done the trick - any top tips ?

Vonnie - Good Luck with your cycle in Jan - are you doing a short protocol ? Hope you are taking things easy ready for the madness to begin again  

Caroline - glad you had some peace and quiet with dh at the weekend. Take your time to recover and remember we are here for you !  

Jayne - good luck thursday and also for new year's new cycle - how exciting !!!   

Jannie - good to hear from you !!! How is the bump ?

Izzy - how is 2ww madness affecting you ?? Hope you are not going too loopo  and that you are keeping your poor mind occupied with plenty of distractions.


Katerina - great news on the thaw of your embies - how are you getting on - are you PUPO yet ??   

Dawn - hope christmas shopping going well. Sorry to hear about crap follow-up - SO frustrating. Hope you and DH are doing ok with all of it  

Hello to Kat, Finbarina, Chook, Clarabelle , Emily  , Lanky and everybody else I have missed


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

How you all doing tonight?

Kristi -      Congratulations on your BFP - and what a fab HCG result!!    Best of luck for your 3ww until your scan, hope you don't go too   waiting for that!  Have you still got a big smile on your face?!

Emwee - welcome to our wee(!) thread, glad you finally plucked up the courage to post - we don't bite honest!!  Congrats on moving onto stimms, and reacting well to the treatment so far.  Hoping your scan goes well on Friday, and you can go for EC/ET next week.  I agree with the other girls, you should take at least the week of EC/ET off to take it easy.  Then its up to you whether to take the following week off - I went back top work the next week to keep myself occupied!

Izzy - wow - does that mean you're famous !!  I like Maz's suggestion of a FF night out to one of your gigs!

Maz - glad to hear you're bump is coming on nicely!!   Think a pedicure should like a fab idea, think you should make it a regular thing - even when you can't see your toes!!    Hoping you give your mum and MIL advance notice that you'll be having your feet up at Xmas, don't want them arriving expecting everything to be done!

Lanky - bubba is still hanging in there then!  Come on bubba, there are lots of FF's waiting to meet you!!

Mimou -   good to hear from you, and glad to see you haven't beaten your addiction yet!!  You've been a great FF too, full of lots of advice and cheery thoughts   .  We're doing ok ta, now we've got a bit of a plan in place, plus trying to plan a holiday in Feb, so have something to distract us with!

Katerina - any news on embies/ET?  Sending you lots of    , hope your doing ok.

Big hugs and     to everyone
Dawnxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Heading off for two days...

so popped in just wish Michelle all the best.  Am sure you'll be a mum by the time I get back  

Mimou  

Dawn  

and Caroline Anne  

and   to those with a recent BFP

 to everyone and see you when I get back

Jayne


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Jambo said:


> Heading off for two days...
> 
> so popped in just wish Michelle all the best. Am sure you'll be a mum by the time I get back
> 
> ...


lol, Thanks Jayne, but that I doubt!!!!!

Good luck for tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello girls

Congratulations Kristi - that is wonderful news!  

Hope everyone else is well - will be back on later to do personals but just wanted to catch up and let you know I am now PUPO!  Not that I'm risking thinking of it that way... Two grade 2, eight cell embryos put back on board yesterday and I'm enjoying putting my feet up and hoping they're getting comfy.  Found ET a bit traumatic - DH and I both got pretty nervous, bladder was too full (yes that was uncomfortable!), and after they were finally transferred, Dr Raja was all for me getting up immediately and going out and doing everything normally which scares me rigid considering its taken us 4 years to get this far!  Relaxing now - not back at work until Friday, then away for 5 days with friends and family and then i'll be half way there    

lots of love

Katerina


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kristi- congratulations- could  it be twins 

lanky- get that baby told! 

emily- welcome to the site hon and good luck with this cycle   everyone responds differently to the EC and drugs- if you have loads collected you may be sorer/more bloated for longer and won't feel like work or you may be fine  immediately after Whether you take the whole time off or do some work make sure you have lots of nice relaxing things to do that keep your mind busy!  

Katerina- excellent on being PUPO! sounds like good embryos so fingers crossed. Good luck 

jayne- good luck tomorrow hon you'll do fine     well done you its an acheivment and a half getting this far!

Izzy- forgot you were in an Abba band-I LOVE Abba- had dug out my hits the other day for  a long car journey and belted it out down the motorway  Have pm'd you re the Fife meet 

dawn- glad you have a plan in place  Its always the way forward  and something to look forward to.A good decision! Where do you fancy for a holiday? I'm quite excited to be going back to Vegas- somehting to look forward to even though its not really my scene- will definitely go shopping this time though especially as on my own for 3-4 days! 

mimou- thanks hon you're a wee poppet like all my good FFs. I tried to wean off a bit too as spending far to much time on the board but it does suck you in!Re the interview  I copped out. Became mildly hysterical yesterday the more I found out about the job and decided life was too short to force myself to do something I clearly don't want to do- going to concentrate on working for myself and all the plans I made and not going for the safe option back to science!if i hadn't had tx looming I might have considered it but don't need the extra stress especially as i need to go to Vegas for my scans!

Maz-  pedicure - excellent idea- what about some nice pregnancy massage too? You might as well milk it just now- pregnancy is quite a strain on the body by all accounts  An remember this xmas is all about dreamy happy thoughts of next xmas  not being run off your feet with guests 

jannie- you are a  sweetie  How was your trip to France? is your gran french or just lives there?

hello to everyone else- I'm freezing - off to move about!
dx


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi girls

Thankyou so much to everyone for all your good wishes. Hubby made me poas because for the first time in 2 years I had somehow managed to stop myself from doing one early before test date. 

Heidi mentioned 'twins' when she heard the 350 reading! I'm a twin myself  so who knows !

Sorry for the 'me post' tonight. Just wanted to thank all you kind ladies for your lovely comments.

Kristi xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello everyone,

just a quick 'me' post - need some advice on a good vitamine supplement for men??
We have our follow-up appointment booked for the end of January, including another SA.
They had to change our IVF to ICSI last minute because of an unexpected 'slump' in Dh's swimmers.
Am wondering whether I should feed him vitamines at all or leave everythign as normal as we could then find out whether it maybe only was a quality reduction due to the flue

He does not seem to beat himself up, but how would I know - cannot read his thoughts even after all these years of marriage   

Any advice gratefully receive - or PM me. 

Kristi - great news !!!      

Katerina - PUPO - how exciting!!        

Will be back for more personals.


Caroline Anne


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All!

Kristi!  Many congratulations!   
  

I hope the time flies in a Christmasy rush until the scan.

Katerina - delighted to hear you are PUPO!

AnneS: I'm afraid I don't know much about vits for men but I do know that there is info out there.  I think Napiers to a fertility clinic where you meet with a nutritionalist/herbalist - I don't know if they are any good or not but might be worth a look. 

Off home to watch last nights double episode of Heros with a big glass of milk!  Also having a rather comical craving for tartar sauce at the minute     !

Love Janniexx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Just a quick visit....

*Katerina*- fantastic news that you are PUPO  rest up and take it easy on the 2ww, enjoy your few days away with the family next week 

*Jannie*- Heros was fantastic  I can't wait for season 2.
*
Caroline Anne*- I fed my DH vits after his second mediocre sample and I do think it helped with motility. I don't think it'd do any harm to try them. I bought DHs over the internet from the Natural Health Practice the pills were called Fertility Plus for Men and I got him to take them for 3 months before our cycles. Would also recommend a nutritional overhaul at Napiers as well if you wanted to try to get him to see someone face to face.

*Doodler*- sorry to hear you decided to skip the interview but probably wise given how stressed it was making you  Best to start the job hunt when you are feeling up for it and as you say you have much more important things to concentrate on in the coming months  

*Lanky*- no posts from you; hope this is a good sign 

*Jayne*- hope today went well 

*Mimou*- good to see you back posting petal  Glad you're doing ok (FF is a hard habit to break  ) Thanks for asking after me, am doing fine. Bump is progressing and I'm looking pregnant now (a few weeks ago I just looked like I'd eaten too many pies  ), saw the midwife last week and got to hear bubs heartbeat for the first time was very emotional  Thinking of booking a private scan in a few weeks just to check things out again. Keep analysing everything trying to distinguish if I can feel movements but most of the time it just turns out to be wind    

*Dawn*- glad to hear you've got plans in place for next cycle and are looking forward to a holiday in Feb. Where are you planning to go; winter sun/exotic or skiing  I'd love to go on holiday in Feb but I suspect any time off I get will be spent decorating 

*Emily*- lots of  for scan tomorrow. Hope you get a date for EC  Happy to help with any questions you may have, just ask away!
*
Vonnie*- not long until the stabbing starts! Hope you're feeling relaxed about it all and raring to go   
*
Izzy*- how you doing? Staying sane I hope   

Lots of love to all the ERI girls. Off to heat up my soup for tea as fending for self this evening (DH stranded in London as weather bad and they've cancelled his flight, he's on standby for 9pm flight but not looking hopeful  )

Maz x


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello all,

*Mimou* - its good to hear from you again - you don't say how you are? Hope you and DH are supporting each other and looking forward to Christmas - even though you like your job you must look forward to a proper rest?

*Caroline Anne* - good to hear from you too - I just fed my DH a mixture of recommended vitamins - a multi vit, C, E and zinc and he didn't half protest/'forget'. Don't really know if it did anything for his swimmers as we were always going for ICSI and we didn't get any analysis results. I think I'd try one of these specific fertlity pills for men next time though - easier to get him to take a single pill!

*Maz* - glad your bump is growing well, and you've heard its heartbeat - wow, I'd be emotional too. Keep enjoying the ride!  It seems early to expect movements, but then I don't have a clue 

*Jannie* - i can safely say i can't imagine craving tartar sauce  but glad you're doing well.

*Kristi* - don't worry about the me post - you've had great news.  hope you're still on cloud 9

*Izzy* - how are you hon? Sending you lots of sticky vibes.  

*Emily* - hope you're all set for EC? 

I can see that this waiting is going to crack me up - felt good for the first 24 hours - embies in, can't possibly have done anything wrong to them yet. Now everytime I remember them after having forgotten briefly, they seem less real.  I think if it had been ICSI or IVF I'd feel they had a good chance - so many of you are showing its possible, but FET seems such a long shot... Never mind, ii'll keep talking to them and hoping. And the final hypontherapy track is a great relief as I was bored sick of track 2!

All the best to Doodler, Kat, Jo, Jan, Vonnie, Jayne, Clarabelle, Kirsty and everyone else!

Katerina x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girlies

Katerina - congrats on being PUPO!  Sending you lots of sticky vibes and    .  Its really uncomfortable with a really full bladder, but all the better for seeing embies!  I know FET doesn't have as high success rates, but lots of babies arrive that way too   .

Doodler - Think you made the right decision re the interview, you'll have enough to stress over in the next few weeks and months  .  Especially over what to buy in Vegas!!  We're hoping to go to Hawaii in Feb, but not definite yet, DH has a conference there so his work might pay both our flights, so hoping it'll all come off and we can go for a couple of weeks - fingers crossed!

Jannie - Hero's was fab wasn't it!  My pal has the first 6 episodes of series 2, so will have to borrow it and stay in for the day!  How on earth did you end up with a tartare sauce craving?   

Maz - thought you were doing a quick post!  Wow - it must have been amazing to hear bubba's heart beat, I'm emotional for you just thinking about it    I'm sure it's not all wind, and bubba will be doing somersaults soon    Did DH get his flight?  I'm supposed to be on the red eye tomorrow to London City, so kind of hoping it might be grounded!

Lanky - Any news yet?  Hoping you and junior are doing ok   .

Hello to everyone else, sorry its just a quick post tonight - need an early night!
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Hoping everyone is dping well.

Im in a total sulk...............still nothing goig on!  Can someone please pass some dynamite!!!!  Blood pressure up again.
Back  to hospital again in the morning for futher testing, then Sat eve is the start of the big push if Bubs is too damn lazy to come out on its own.............

So sick of the site of this blinking hospital.  On average I have been there every 2 weeks for the last 12 months, babywise.  Add to that, I have been attending for nearly 4 years (cripes!!!) for my leg ops and check ups.  OPh my god, my next check up is Wed comming, pants must phone tomorrow and have a chat with them    I dont think Im going to make it, time to tight!   

Im going to bed now, Im to tired to care about anything anymore.

Love Michelle


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Lanky - hope baby makes an appearance soon. take care xx  

Dawn -    Hawaii in February sounds fab, and it's always great having a holiday to look forward to after christmas. xx

Katerina - hope you're doing ok.  I know what you mean about the hypno cd...least track 3 is only about 15 mins long.  It's good to give you some time out though. xx

Kristi - Congratulations!!   350 is a fab level too    I hope the next 3 weeks flies by for you xx 

Jayne - hope everything went well yesterday xx

AnneS - I was so sorry to read your news, hope you're taking care of each other xx 

Doodler -   hope you're feeling better once you made the decision about the job.  When are you next off to Vegas? 

Mimou - been thinking of you   

Emily - hope the stims have been ok, do you have your date for EC?  fingers crossed xx

Izzy - all the best and fingers crossed for Monday xx 

Jo - hope your christmas shopping is going ok and your revelling in the 'glow' of the 2nd trimester! xx

Kat -  

Neave - not heard from you in ages, hope things are going ok x

Hi to Maz, Jannie, Ozzie, Silver, Roma and sorry to anyone I've missed xx

I've got my scan on Tuesday, I'm really nervous as never had good news at one of these but hey about time eh?!  
I've been doing ok living very quietly and usually been asleep by 8:30pm...got a wedding tomorrow so that should be fun trying to stay awake! 

Take care all
L xx


----------



## emwee (Nov 14, 2007)

Just a quick hi to all, am supposed to be working right now  

Michelle - sorry to hear there's been no appearance by the little guy/girl. Fingers crossed the baby decides to come out on its own before the little one gets evicted 

Izzy - are you hanging in there? Good luck with the test on Monday. I would definitely be up for seeing your band 

Katerina - congratulations on the PUPO!

Maz - Wow, hearing the heartbeat! That's awesome.

Kristi - congratulations again, I bet you are on Cloud 9. What a great early Christmas present.

My EC is on Tuesday. Is the ET always two days after that? I forgot to ask today, but seems I had read that.

Hello to every one else. 

Take care,

Emily


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All!

Happy FRIDAY!!   

Hubby just phoned to say he is buying pizza which means I don't have to cook - hurray!

Emwee: Some people have a day 2 transfer and others a day 3.  I don't know quite how they decide when to do which but we've had folks on here with BFPs who've had both.  I had a day 3.  All the very best for your EC on tuesday, I took in an ipod with relaxing music that helped the waiting time pass (I was third in).

Izzy and Katerina:  Sending you lots and lots of positive thoughts !      Izzy I hope that you have a relaxing weekend - you have stayed so sane! I'm impressed! I looked like the Grinch by now in my 2WW!

Lanky: So sorry that you are frustrated, come on wee one we are all quite nice out here!

Dawn: It definately has to be Hawai for you and DH!! 

Finbarina: Will be thinking of you at your scan on tuesday - not long to go now!

Maz: How do you arrange a private scan, we'd love to do something like that but weren't quite sure how to go about it.  We are booked in at St John's.  BTW have you been called in for a appt with the obstetrician (can NOT spell that!)?  We got notice that we've got an appt next tues with consultant but cannot think why.  Was rather enjoying the lack of medical attention...

Mimou: Thanks for msg  Bump is doing well thanks and I think I am getting a fairly easy ride of things pregnancy-wise (except for the odd looks when I am caught in the work cafeteria sucking on a sachet of you-know-what!).  How are you?  Do you have any special french X-mas traditions in your household this year?

Hubby is here with Pizza! have a lovely weekend everyone, Hello to everyone I didn't get round to messaging - speak soon.
Love Jannie xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello ladies!!!

Were any of you in the unit today with red coat and partner?  I was sitting chatting with Correen in the corner.  Anyway a big Hi and Hello to you.  

Well, I had to go back to day assesment today to get ready for tomorrow.

Here is my wee update

I did see the babys face this morn, in the scan.  Then it quickly covered its face with both hands!  My mum and I had a good laugh with that and said thatit is defo its Fathers child as he covers his face too!
I go in to get "primmed" tomorrow evening at about 5:30pm.  If my blood pressure keeps doing is bad stuff, then I get kept in overnight.  If not, then I get to come back home for the night, then go back at 8:30am on Sunday.  I am then given another dose of gel and hopefully things have shifted up a gear or 4
The whole procedure can take a very long time (reading the bumf the gave me)  so basically if the baby is determined enough, it could stay put for a while yet.

The up shot is, that at some point my hubby will be diving in to the unit to let the team know.

Emily, I had a 2 day trans. Good luck.  

Fin, wishing you all the best on Tuesday for your scan.  

Not sure when I will get back on, (prob tomorrow morn as Im a total nosey cow lol) so want to wish you all the best ladies    

(God, cant belive that this is nearly it!!!!!!!)

Love Michelle and the Bump!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls sorry not been about much this week have just caught up with you all

  doodler hope you are feeling better honey, glad you didnt go for that job if thats not what you want 

michelle omg thinking of you honey, just remember its worth it and get a lovely prize at the end, good luck hope it all goes smoothly     cant wait to see a pic of basher

katerina glad frosties did well and you are now pupo, whens the test date?? have a nice time with your family  

caroline anne how are you and mike? been thinking about you honey, i made scott take zink and selinium tabs and they did help his swimmers, good luck

fin good luck for tuesday honey, is such a special time   

welcome emily good luck for this cycle honey hope it will be first time lucky, good luck for ec tues  

izzy, keeping sane? good luck  

jannie i had 2 private scans at babybond in livingston you just phone them up and pay for scan we got sexing scan at 16 weeks and then 4d scan about 26 weeks, would def recommend it, i would do it again if have another one, good luck (do a search for babybond and you will find the phone number)

maz fab you heard heartbeat, enjoy honey, think they say if sounds like horses galloping is a girl and if like a train is a boy, i couldnt tell with c but i knew sex anyway

kristi congrats honey what a fab christmas present with scan christmas eve, will be so special 

ok have to run hi to everyone i have missed will try and get back soon for personals, i have finished clomid feel ok now just a waiting game and collect pee to see if i have ovulated or not. Scott was rushed to hospital sunday night with chest pains and was dizzy and went a funny colour then started looking at caelan and crying, he is ok but got a bit of a freight, speak soon 


kirsty xxxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Can't believe its so horrible out there tonight, got caught in the rain in town - not happy!

Lanky - Sending you lots of luck for the 'big push' over the weekend, hope it all goes smoothly!!    

Finbarina - wow the last 3 weeks have flown by, good luck for your scan on Tues       Hope you've managed to stay awake at the wedding - until they've cut the cake at least!

Emwee - wishing you lots of luck for your EC on Tuesday.  As Jannie said, they'll either do a 2 day or 3 day transfer, they should be able to tell you when you're heading home from your EC, but will confirm the next day when you call for fertilisation rates.

Jannie - Mmmm, pizza!! What a great DH bringing you pizza home!  Mine would eat pizza every night if I let him!

Kirsty - you have been through the mill recently will hospital visits, but glad Scott is doing ok, sending you both a massive  .

Going to have a cuppa to warm up and get myself built up to heading out to see friends - would much prefer to pull the curtains and snuggle up on the sofa with a glass of wine and Sat night TV!!  (How old am I!!)

Take care everyone  
Dawnxx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Morning all!!  

Been wide awake since 4.00am so thought I would use my time more profitably (??) and come on here!!  Has been a trying few days to say the least... another work trip away, and in amongst it picked up tummy bug that seems to be doing the rounds (DH had it last week) and so been having a total nightmare trying not to get too freaked out as to how junior will be enjoying this.  Midwife has been great assuring me that all will be fine and to behave as if I wasn't pregnant - but really easier said than done!  Anyway all seems to be well so far this morning and managed to eat something at last so hoping I am on the mend.  Apart from that all is well and have even managed to sneak in some Christmas shopping so feeling a bit less stressed about that!!

Just a few posts to catch up on then?!!!!   

Katerina - great news on your embies!!   and congrats on being PUPO!  My advice for 2WW is to try and keep suitably distracted but able to chill out if you feel like it, so sounds like you have that well covered.  I couldn't help but feel fairly pessimistic during 2WW and kept thinking about the stats being against us but try and remember that more than ever before you may indeed be pregnant, and that there is now some positive chance too.... not easy though!  Will be thinking of you    

Izzy -     to you too!  Loving that you are in an ABBA tribute band!  I don't think I have ever told anyone my job and they have looked anything more than totally bored!  You must NEVER get that!!  Have such an image of you (and the rest of us!) pitching up at the ERI Christmas party -   trying to imagine Dr Thong's face!

Michelle - Do we think there is any progress??!!  Hope you are doing OK?

Emwee - Good luck for EC on Tuesday!  As others have said ET is usually 2-3 days after although think it is usually a 2 day transfer when it is your first attempt??  Think someone mentioned that before and was what happened with me.  Hope it all goes well!

Jannie - great to hear from you!!  Funny your craving for tartar sauce!  I know my sister got a private scan done somewhere in town - Stafford Street  I will try and find out details for you.  My midwife told me that I would be getting an appt with consultant obsetrician too - around 20 weeks I think she said?  I think she said it is a new thing and that actually she wasn't sure what it was about or why we would get it.  Was hoping that IVF would qualify us for a NHS scan at 20 weeks but definitely not so might go for a private one too!  Everything has being going so well until Thursday when I got this bug - really nasty and totally scared that junior has it too but have been assured that there shouldn't be a problem so fingers crossed!

Peanuts - meant to say before, really pleased to hear that you have decided to plan for FET early next year.  You have had such a hard time this year so hope you and DH can have a great Christmas together and start with a clean slate for 2008.  I've managed to make a bit of a dent on the Christmas shopping and DH put the tree up last night while I lazed on the sofa and directed where the decorations should go - in between being totally distracted with Strictly Come Dancing and X factor - now there's a Saturday night!!  Hope you had a good night out with friends?

Doodler - well done pulling out the interview!!  I am in such a dilemma re. my job at the moment.  It is definitely not family friendly so in the long term I am going to have to find something else but am finding it is not even that pregnancy friendly as too much travelling.  Having a real pull between wanting to stash some cash to help with baby stuff and really needing to put our health first.  Absolutely know what is the priority but know that we will be quiet over Christmas so going with the cash option for now! (feeling very skint at present which is not helping!) Anyway for what it is worth - think you definitely did the right thing!

Kirsty - no wonder you got a fright!  Scott's hospital thing sounds a nightmare - any idea what caused it??  Hope you are all right and not going too   collecting your pee!!  Good luck with everything!

Finbarina - masses of luck for your scan      Hope the wedding was good (if sober!) and helped tick off another day before Tuesday!  Look forward to hearing your news!

Maz - great you heard the heartbeat!  I have 16 week midwife visit on 21st and really hope I can hear it then!  Feeling pretty anxious after recent illness.  Might check the books and see if they can hear it earlier and move it forward!  Totally relate to the feeling fat rather than pregnant thing!  I have 2 rather large tyres going on and can't wait until they merge into one bump!  Hope the house stuff is going OK??

Caroline Anne - hope you are doing OK    I didn't get too far with supplements for DH although he did get hooked on his Fruits of the Forest flavour zinc "sweets".  I have never met anyone with a sweeter tooth than him and I still catch him popping them when there is nothing else in!  Hopefully others will have provided more scientific solutions!

Mimou - really nice to hear from you again.  Hope you are doing OK and starting to wind down at school - or no doubt it is peak season for Christmas stuff and report writing??!!  Anyway hope all is well and that you and DH are able to enjoy your first Christmas together as Mr and Mrs ( I loved buying DH a Happy Christmas husband card - such a sucker for all that nonsense!!)  Have you had your follow up appointment yet or still taking some time out?  I really wish you well in all that you decide.  All is good here and just hoping that I am now better and there is not a relapse / rush to the loo later on!!

Jayne - hope the viva was OK??  Look forward to hearing how you got on.  Did it help with shedding a few more pounds??!!

Kat  -  thinking of you.  

Elaine - hope you and DP have had a lovely week away.  Now find myself totally hooked on Strictly Come Dancing!  Look forward to hearing who is your favourite as I know you are an avid fan!

Sorry to anyone I have missed (battery getting low on lap top and power cable is in bedroom - DH still sleeping!)  Vonnie, Kristi  , Chook, Naeve, Jan and anyone else reading this!  Battery on red - going before I lose this - yikes!!

Lots of love

Jo xx


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while but I have been following all your experiences...... Michelle, has the BUMP appeared yet??  Sending you loads of love for you and your little miracle....  xxx

Jo - My job does get a lot of interest, I have been gigging most nights in my 2ww as at this time of year, it is manic.  Trust me to do my cycle at this time too!!!!!!!!!!    

Just wanted to say thank you all so much for remembering me in your posts - it was much appreciated.    I am going in for my blood test tomorrow morning at 8am - but unofficially, I have done 3 HPK tests (clearblue easy and Clearblue digital) and they have all given me a       !!!  The lines on the normal tests were strong too and the 'pregnant' on the digital came up within less than 2 mins!  So I'm just praying that it's not a chemical pg!      This is my 1st IVF so I'm not really sure what's the norm.....   

Anyway, I am going to stay calm and pragmatic (but positive) until I get confirmation tomorrow.

Thanks for listening guys - I really hope to meet you all soon.    

Lots of love everyone,

Izzy xxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,


Michelle - any news  Hope bump is on it's way !!! At last  


Katerina - hope you are coping ok on your 2ww - remember you have every chance of embies implanting- many many people get pregnant from fet. I think the lower success stats for fet can be due to the fact that many fets are done with 'second best' embryos that are left after a fresh transfer. I am sure that your good thaw is a sign that you have good quality embies so keep positive. Keep distracting yourself so that you don'r go mental thinking about it and continually running to the loo to check for af ( exactly what I did !! )   

Maz - great to hear about your scan. So pleased for you - bet you can hardly believe it after all this time trying - it's your turn      

I wanted to ask advice about fet (2nd round) . I had a brainwave that if I did a natural fet instead of medicated, it would all be over much quicker, I could avoid dreaded downreg which makes me feel ghastly, and the lack of drugs would probably be kinder on my body - I think it would mean I would go into a fresh cycle healthier. The cycle I have just done seemed to go on for ever .

Kat, Lifetime, dawn - any thoughts about nat fet? How does it work at RIE ? How many scans did you have to do ? Did you have to use OPKs ?  Is it really scans everyday ? what day in the cycle do you start scans ?

Any advice much appreciated !

hope evrybody had a good weekend. I got soaked on princes street in the sleet on saturday SO busy , manic brollies and shopping bags - just had to recover this morning by satying in bed with dh, eating scones and reading sunday papers until 12:30 !!! Went to a housewarming party this afternoon full of kids fighting and getting 'overtired' but had good time - can 'sometimes' see that we do have a pretty lovely life without kids ....  anyway ..

hell0 to Jo, Emily,Kirsty, fiona m, vonnie, caroline anne, doodler, finbarina,elaine, jannie

WHY is the weekend already finished  

take care x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

just on for two seconds...

Izzy, FANTASTIC news on getting an unoffiial BFP.  Hope you get levels at your blood test.  

Fin, Just wanted to wish you all the best for your scan.  You must be so nervous, whereas I'm dead excited for you  

Emily, good luck for egg collection tomorrow

Jo, I put on weight after my viva as the B&B does the best full english in Staffordshire and I drank wine all the way home on the train.  My ticker should really say 12 llbs to go  

Maz, hiya - how'a things going?

The viva - it's done! It was way worse than I expected as the external examiner was really mean (in my opinion).  He was being so harsh that the other examiner (who is normally tough) started being really nice to me.  However, I don't have to do it again, just resubmit it with the changes.  Unfortunately, the changes are major rewrites.  Still it will keep me occupied in the Spring.  

Better go, have a great week everyone

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone, 
sending you all hugs 

Quickie as not up to FF at the mo- Izzy sent you some celebrations on Fife site 

Dawn- hawaii would be fantastic- fingers crossed for you 

maz- glad you don't look like a pie thief now just a wok smuggler 

mimou- glad you're thinking ahead to next FET- you do have a lovely bunch to try with 

annes- definitely tell Dh to take supplements as  an insurance. Could try Zita Wests Vitamen  and essential fatty acids important for sperm too either from her website or The Nutricentre online.

jayne- well done on surviving the Viva- would freak me out- i was bad enough at the thought of an interview! The rewrite will be over soon enough 

hugs to everyone else. 
dx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just wanted to check-in with everyone but like Doodler I'm really not up to FF at the moment, so going to spend a lot less time on here for the next wee while  I'll probably check everyone's news once a week and try and do a post occasionally, but need to try and get my head in order for our next cycle. We had a wonderful holiday and it was nice not to think about IF for a while  Unfortunately I returned home to news another friend is pregnant, her second during the time we've been trying, and while I'm happy for her it just feels like another big slap in the face 

Really sorry to see *Caroline Anne's* news   and very sorry to see you're down at the moment *Doodler *too   *Izzy* - fantastic news for you, well done  *Jayne* - great news on the viva, well done  *Jo* - hope you're feeling better  *Dawn* -  for Hawaii, sounds great  *Emily* - welcome and good luck for EC and treatment    *Michelle* - hope that baby has arrived safe and sound now   

Sorry I'm really not up to more personals and there's too much to catch up on right now. Hope everyone else is doing well though 

If anyone wants to PM me, I have a virtual pet monkey I'll have to check regularly  so will check PMs when online for him!

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening all,

Hope everyone had a good weekend- despite the weather  I opted out of shopping on Saturday as it was so miserable  But did manage to drag DH out for a few hours on Sunday to break the back of the present buying and also get the tree and decorations. Stupidly excited as this is our first Christmas tree (even though we've lived together for 9 years!) and DH has never had a real tree before. Were supposed to be putting the decorations up tonight but he's gone off to play Bridge instead. Was less than impressed   , so having to do it all tomorrow instead. Anyway.....

*Elaine*-  hope you find the space you need to prepare for round 2. We'll always be here when you're ready to come back  Glad that you had a lovely time away with DH and got to spend time together away from the pressure of home & IF. Can sympathise with the friends news; I stopped counting them after a while as it was just too much to cope with  You take good care of yourself 

*Doodler*- the size of wok I'm carrying could supply half the Chinese restaurants in town. I'm seriously scared at how big this bump is going to get  Hope you're doing ok hun; you know where I am if you ever need anything 

*Jayne*- I'm fine thanks  Glad to hear you don't have to go through the viva again but sorry it was so tough  Bunch of meanies  Hope the re-write isn't too much work but like you say will keep you out of mischief for a few months yet. Don't let it stress you though as you've far more important things to be concentrating on in February  

*Mimou*- I'm all for a 3 day weekend too  Sorry I can't help with the FET questions as I've never managed to get any snowbabies myself. Hopefully the other girls will be able to help with the questions and pros/cons of natural/medicated. Do you have a date for the next round yet 

*Izzy*- wow. Am absolutely thrilled for you  Still sending lots of  for tomorrow for your test and some nice healthy levels. Do post from  to let us know how you get on 

*Katerina*- hope you're resting up and getting pampered looking after your precious cargo  Have a lovely time with your family this week

*Emwee*- all the best for EC tomorrow    Hope you recover well and that all goes well with fertilisation 

*Finbarina*- I know you will get very little sleep tonight  but hope you can try to at least relax some  Sending you    in spades for the 7 week scan tomorrow. Will be looking out for your post 

*Dawn*- I'm loving the sound of Hawaii. Tell us all about the plans when you're booked up  Hope you had a good night out on Saturday. I *was* tucked up on the sofa with the X Factor for company  That's how exciting things are for me at the moment!

*Jo*- wow posting at 4am that is dedication  Hope you're not out driving on such little sleep  you need to get plenty of rest Mrs. Lots of  for your appointment on the 21st; it's an amazing thing to hear 

*Jannie*- there are a couple of places in Edinburgh that do private scans as well, Healthcare Now and - sorry complete blank and cant' remember name of other clinic but it is in Stafford St. Probably easier for you to go to the one in Livingston though. I think prices are fairly similar for all 3. Let me know if you go ahead and book as interested to hear how you get on. Tartare sauce   
*
Michelle*- no news is good news I hope  Can't wait to hear from you 

*Kirsty*- so sorry to hear that Scott was ill so suddenly. Am hoping all checked out and it's nothing to worry about. What a fright for you all  How's the freezer of wee coming along ?

*Kristi*- hope the view from  is a nice one  Try to keep sane between now and Xmas Eve 

Must get back to the Christmas cards so will sign off for now, sorry no more personlas. Big  to all the ERI girls.

Love
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Fin, good luck tomorrow.  As Maz says will be looking out for your post

and 

Izzy, will be looking for your levels too 


jayne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

just to let you know that I will take a step back from FF as I am getting bitter against my own will seeing the  here ... Sorry for that but can't do anything about it.  Wishing you all good luck at your respective stages. 

I'm still checking my PMs though. And will probably come back in May when we're going to be on the list for the next cycle. 

MIMOU - FET: you phone normal with the first day of your period, then you go in for a scan & blood test. Usually no scans unless you have troubles like cyst. It does involve daily blood test though until they get your "surge" date and then it's 2 days after that for ET. Hope this helps. 

Kat


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all your support - we got the    confirmed yesterday.  My level was just under 100 and they are very happy with that.

I had a bit of a meltdown this morning tho, have got a bit of a water infection (typical) and there was a slight pink streak/tinge in it early this morning - was gone the last time I went tho.  Mum's a nurse and said that it is nothing to worry about and water infections are very normal in pg - but nobody else on here seems to have had one!!   

Anyway, I have to go as I'm going to give the clinic a quick phone and see what they say.

Thanks again everyone - lots of love to everyone (especially you Kat, I completely understand   )

Izzy xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Jo - hope you're feeling better after your tummy bug  .  Think my DH could give yours a run for his money on the sweet tooth front!

Mimou - how you doing hun?   You're right, a natural FET is over much quicker, which is why I htink I'm going to go down that route again for our next FET.  As Kat has said, you call when AF arrives, and they do a scan and bloodtest.  Then back about a week later for more bloods, and then every day until they see a surge in your hormones on the day of ovulation.  Then ET 2 days after that.  ERI don't uses OPK's or don't scan you more often unless they are keeping an eye on something in particular.  Feels a bit strange after txt with lots of drugs to go through it doing nothing at all - but also quite nice!   Let me know if you need more info - will try to wreck my brain!

Jayne - congrats on the Viva, sorry to hear about the mean examiner  .  Hope the rewrites aren't too bad and keep you occupied, but not too stressed out!!  Think you deserved the breakfasts and wine (although hopefully not together!)

Doodler -   kind of know what you mean, have been trying to ween myself off FF for a while too, but finding I'm just too nosey about whats going on with everyone!  Take care of yourself, and remember we're here if you need us  

Elaine - big   to you too hun, can sympathise with your friends news - have had a bit of a run with that too at the minute  .  I know its hard, but you need to concentrate on yourself at the minute while you get ready for round 2, if that means stepping back from here, and other things for a while, then that great.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for you cycle    

Maz - joping you've managed to get the decs up today.  We put ours up on Sun, and were just sitting down to dinner after everything was done - and the lights ont he tree went!! Need to get new ones and start all over again!  Had a nice weekend, but jealous of you tucked up watching Xfactor!

Izzy - wow - congrats on your BFP   Enjoy every minute of it.  Don't worry - think we've all had wee infections at some piont (pardon the pun!), its normal during prg, but best to get checked.

Emwee - hope EC went well today, sending you     for good fertilisation rates.  

Finbarina - how are you doing hun?  Hope the scan went well today, I know how nervous you must have been after what you've been through.  Thinking of you  

Kat - I know what you mean about stepping back from things.  Sending you and Doug a massive  . You've been a great FF to me, will be here if you need anything. 

Hello to Kirsty, Michelle, Jannie, Kristi, 

I think I might be joining Kat, Doodler and Elaine in stepping back from here for a while - although might have trouble with my addiction so will be checking in every now and again.  Need to get my head together over Christmas - is so hard at this time of the year - seem to have more kids than ever to buy for this year!  Will be back next year on the run up to my FET, and to make you all jealous wth my travel plans for Hawaii!!

Big hugs and lots of luck to everyone, you're great FF's!
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

 to everyone, sounds as though it is needed xx

Just a quickie to say all went well at the scan and we have a beautiful strong heartbeat and in the right place (which has been my major worry!).

I'd like to thank you all for your advice and support through all this.  

Take care
L xx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello, sorry not been about much - my head hasnt been in the right place for this either. I'm taking a wee bit to catch up so apologies if I miss anything and lack of personals

Kristi and Izzy - congratulations on your BFPS! 

Finbarina - pleased to hear your scan went well.

Dawn, Kat and Doodler - good luck with weaning yourselves off FF for a while, hope it helps  

Elaine - I'm glad to hear you had a good holiday.  Sympathies too re pregnant friend, a relative had a baby last week which sent me a bit doolally and has turned the family focus on us.  I said to DH next time someone says anything I'm going to say 'we cant efin have kids ok'.  Seriously though, I know its not their fault but I think people would have clicked we have a problem by now.  We are coming to the stage where I think we have to tell a few people (at present no-one knows though I have hinted at my very closest friends).

A weird thing happened to me last week, AF was late, I had a lot of pg like symptoms - my body playing tricks on me unforuntately, which I knew but still didnt stop me getting hopeful.  I did do a test and it came up with a very faint line.  So I got my hopes up for a very brief moment before AF arrived the next day.  I've no idea what went on, if anything, but it was a week of highs and very low lows!

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well

C


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi girls,

 to everyone. As you know, I'm not the world's most regular poster on here (though I always try to keep an eye out for what's happening, even if I'm not commenting) and some of it is because I've been at this ttc thing a long time (almost 5 years now) and I'm trying to make sure I don't obsess too much and sometimes, frankly, it's because it's too bloomin' hard  . It seems like a few of us are feeling that way and, like Kat, finding having so many  s around kind of tough at times. I know all of you who have your s know how we feel, because everyone on here has been through it. And I also know that although some of us find it tough to see the s, we don't grudge you them for a second - we'd just like one too please  . Every  on here is hard-won and well-deserved, and I know that we're all happy for those who get them and sometimes a little sad for ourselves, just because it's a reminder of what we don't have. What I'm wondering is whether it's time to start a second thread for the "still ttc-ers" - like we had a while back when this situation came up before? That way, those of us finding it hard can pop in on the pg girls when we feel strong enough, to see how they're doing and offer support if it's needed, but we would also have a thread to go to where we knew we would just be around other ttc-ers when we're feeling a bit rough? 

This is a really supportive and long-standing thread, and I'm sure we can manage to find a place for everyone that wants one without upsetting anyone. What do you all reckon?

Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls sorry a few of you are finding it hard just now  sending you all a big     do whatever suits you with thread totally understand.   

just popping on quickly

izzy congrats honey really chuffed for you

fin thats fab news honey

kat/ doodler/ dawn / chook  

hi jan hope you are ok

maz have you exploded then 

jo busy week hope you are feeling better

just to say michelle had a wee boy called william in the neonatal unit due to suspected chest infection

ok have to run scott has been ok he went to dr yesterday and got blood taken etc, said it could be a stomach ulser   ok got to run will do more personals later

good luck to everyone no mater what stage of tx you are at


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

silver6 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> to everyone. As you know, I'm not the world's most regular poster on here (though I always try to keep an eye out for what's happening, even if I'm not commenting) and some of it is because I've been at this ttc thing a long time (almost 5 years now) and I'm trying to make sure I don't obsess too much and sometimes, frankly, it's because it's too bloomin' hard . It seems like a few of us are feeling that way and, like Kat, finding having so many s around kind of tough at times. I know all of you who have your s know how we feel, because everyone on here has been through it. And I also know that although some of us find it tough to see the s, we don't grudge you them for a second - we'd just like one too please . Every  on here is hard-won and well-deserved, and I know that we're all happy for those who get them and sometimes a little sad for ourselves, just because it's a reminder of what we don't have. What I'm wondering is whether it's time to start a second thread for the "still ttc-ers" - like we had a while back when this situation came up before? That way, those of us finding it hard can pop in on the pg girls when we feel strong enough, to see how they're doing and offer support if it's needed, but we would also have a thread to go to where we knew we would just be around other ttc-ers when we're feeling a bit rough?
> 
> ...


Hi ladies

Just a gentle reminder that there is the Midlothian sub-board under the main Locations board where you may want to chat about baby and bump related topics and stay within your own "area" (ie with Edinburgh/Scotland area) and keep this thread for IVF chit chat as intended...and try to keep the pregnancy chatter to a minimum on this thread 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=283.0

For more general pregnancy chit chat there is the Bun In The Oven
board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

There is also the option to turn off signatures and avatars within your profiles so that if you're finding photos of bumps etc upsetting, then you don't have to view them. Here's the link to the thread with all the info on how to do this...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## emwee (Nov 14, 2007)

Just a quick  to all. I am feeling poorly since the EC yesterday so just popping on for a quick hello.

Izzy - congratulations on the news, that is wonderful.

Chook - I completely sympathize with the inappropriate questions from relatives. DH has a cousin that constantly asks when we are going to have kids. Just smiling and saying nothing is very hard to do. And I have two sisters that keep telling me that I should think about it soon if I want to have kids. I finally told one of my sisters what we were going through, but she is the only one who knows. 

Jambo - good luck with the rewrites. Sorry they were so rough on you.

The EC went well yesterday, thank you to everyone for the well wishes. They collected 16 eggs and found out today that 8 fertilized. So, ET tomorrow at 11:30. 

Hello to everyone else. Wishing everyone the best wherever you are in your cycle.
Emily


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey chicks,
how is everyone?

jan- you beat me to it- I'd started to write a post yesterday to see if anyone wanted to start up the ttc thread- it seemed to work really well last time for those who needed it and we all kept in touch with our pregnant ladies too. I thought you put it really nicely- we've all had great support from everyone and its good to keep  easily in touch with FF who we've become quite close to some of whom have had successful treatment. I liked the 2 threads because everyone is still easily as involved  as they feel able with people they know but it also helps for girls who've had successive failures and m/c. I'm sure our pregnant friends understand  the need to have somewhere non pregnancy related to offload too. Last time people came and went as they pleased from which ever thread supported them best. I'll start the new topic- ERI- still ttc but will still post on here-BTW I just didn't post much last week as too stressed- no intention of giving up posting - got far too much to blab 

Michelle- congratulations on the birth of your much waited for boy  Hope he's recovering and out special care soon. You too 

kat- can understand if you need a break but you feel how most of us who've had to cope with successive failures or  m/c- its a completely normal reaction no matter how much we dislike how we feel.Don't be hard on yourself- maybe you'd like to join us on the ttc thread for now?After all you started this thread- we need you 

dawn- ditto 

anyone else struggling   completely understand

kirsty- hope scott is ok

emwee- congrats on EC how did it go? good luck for tomorrows phonecall  

chook-  sounds like you've had a biochemical pregnancy i.e. a very early miscarriage- maybe silver has some advice on whether to contact ERI or your DR ? poor you 

dx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Here is the link to the still ttc thread for anyone who'd also like to post on a non pregnant thread. BTW this is in no way a reflection on our pregnant FFs. We still love you all and want to keep in touch on here.Its all such a mine field isn't it?!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122595.0


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

doodler said:


> Here is the link to the still ttc thread for anyone who'd also like to post on a non pregnant thread. BTW this is in no way a reflection on our pregnant FFs. We still love you all and want to keep in touch on here.Its all such a mine field isn't it?!
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122595.0


Hi

Further to my previous post on this thread, earlier today, I have moved your "new" thread to the Midlothian sub-board on the Locations board.

This board is for IVF chit chat so the thread, The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh, is for just that.

As per my previous post, ladies who have BFPs are gentley reminded to keep baby and bump chat to a very minimum as there are already boards where you can continue to do this ie Bun In The Oven and be sensitive to the other ladies who are still desparately trying to achieve their dreams.

I'm afraid that we can't have loads of separate threads for each individual clinic ie those who are going through IVF, those who are still ttc, those who have BFPs etc etc as it would just become too much for us to moderate. 

This Royal Infirmary Edinburgh is speficially for ladies who are going through IVF at this hospital, I don't feel that you need a separate "ERI - still ttc" thread on this IVF board as well...however, I've moved it to Midlothian board so if you wish to chat on there you can....

Hope you understand

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Michelle - congratulations!     its great to hear your good news.  Hope William is feeling better.

Emily - good luck for ET tomorrow, hope you're feeling a bit better now.

Doodler - I hadnt thought of it being biochemical.  I've tried to block it from my mind and move on and try and accept a natural bfp is unlikely.  

Jan - good idea re the second thread.  I'm at the start of this journey but it sounds like it will be really helpful.

Hello to everyone else, am too tired to think and type tonight I'm afraid!

Chook


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hiya girls

Couldn't help checking up on you all!

Finbarina - that fab news about seeing a wee heartbeat - so pleased for you  .  Wishing you a fabulous pregnancy - enjoy every mintue of it.

Chook - from my recent experiences, I think Doodler could be right re biochem, but might be worth getting in touch with the clinic or your Dr as well.  It is worth telling a close circle of friens/family what is going on, or at least that things aren't happening as quickly as you hoped.  It can help to have the support of a chosen few as you start out on this journey.

Kirsty - Hoping the Dr can get to the bottom of whats going on with Scott  

Lanky - Congratulations on your baby boy - thats lovely news, hope he's feeling better and out of special care - sending you, DH and William lots of    and  

Emwee - wow, well doen you on all those eggs, no wonder you're feeling a bit tender.  Good luck for ET tomorrow, make sure to drink lots of water!!

Sending big    and   to everyone
Dawnxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

Emily, just wanted to wish you all the best for ET    

Chook, sorry to hear what you've been going through.  A GP visit would be worthwhile I think.   

Gosh, they're tough about where to post aren't they   ...off to have a wee look though  

Toodle pip

Jayne


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Jambo said:


> Gosh, they're tough about where to post aren' they  ...off to have a wee look though


Hi Jayne

Sorry you feel we're "tough" on where to post but we Moderators are also FF members and "mod" voluntarily to help out (fitting in between full time jobs, "outside life" and treatment cycles). I just don't feel the need for lots of separate threads for each clinic on this IVF board, when this particular thread is specifically for ladies having IVF treatment at ERI. There are separate boards for ladies with bumps and babies to discuss pg/baby chit chat. This IVF board is for IVF chit chat and this thread is for just that 

Hope you understand 

Take care & good luck 
Natasha


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls 

Sorry didn't post yesterday was trying to get all the Christmas cards finished and decorate the tree. Finally done so I feel almost in the Christmas spirit now 
*
Emwee*- hope that all went well at EC and that ET goes smoothly as well   

*Katerina*- lots of PMA for your 2ww    

*Vonnie*- wishing you all the best for starting the injections next week 

*Chook*- sorry to hear you've had a rough few days  I agree with Jayne go and see your GP, it might help to talk

*Kirsty*- hope that Scott gets better soon. How are you getting on with treatment just now, hope all is well 

*Lanky*- congratulations and best wishes to you all 

Big hug to everyone who needs one just now 

Just been reading through Natasha's moderator advice and wondering how we best do this  This thread has been a godsend to all of us throughout our journeys so I'd be upset to see it fall by the wayside but as Natasha has said it's probably best if those of us who have been fortunate enough to get our long awaited BFPs perhaps chat elsewhere about our journey's. The thread should be active and here to support those who may be new to their journey and need to share the wait for current cycles or chat to someone experiencing the same thing and for those of us going through the experience of subsequent cycles. I'm sorry if I upset anyone recently by mentioning my own situation, it wasn't meant at all . There used to be a thread on the pregnancy general chit-chat board that Donna, Camsmum, Yoda and the girls chatted on so I'll look that out and start it up again for those that want to chat on there.

Promise I will keep up to date with you all and you know how much I want 2008 to be a fabulous year for everyone. Sending much  and  to all

Take care everyone. All my love 
Maz x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Aw Maz   - don't be daft! You've been such a support on here - always looking out for us, and you've been really sensitive about what you post. This is exactly what we wanted to avoid. We're a fab group here - and a lot of us know each other in "real life" now too - and the last thing any of us want is to upset each other. And we're big, hairy grown-ups and are tougher than most when it comes to dealing with life's ups and downs, I reckon  . We really need to have two parallel threads somewhere, so we can find each other easily and stay in touch. Maybe the local board IS the best place (even if Edinburgh ISN'T in Midlothian, contrary to what the rest of the country thinks) - some of us aren't totally ERI anymore, never mind the pg lot  . We could have an "Edinburgh girls ttc" and an "Edinburgh girls bumps, babies etc" thread or something. I worry about being on the thread myself sometimes when someone new comes on - same as I do when a newbie comes to our miscarriage support group. I reckon I look like the worst ad for "what the future holds" to those starting out with IF or mc. But we've all got to know and like each other and it'd be a terrible shame to fall out or lose touch over something so easily fixed. Big   to everyone!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi here is a link to the old eri preg thread which the pg ladies can use and anyone that wants to chat and pg ladies can still pop in here and check on still ttc ladies and not talk too much about pg, hope this helps 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62403.new;topicseen#new

hi to everyone and hope all is well, i have had light bleeding last couple of days so dont know whats going on will just need to wait and see

good luck whatever stage of tx you are at, take care 

kirsty xxx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

Just checking to see if there is a smiley for "can of worms....!"

Is interesting to read all the different points of view on here regarding who and what should be posted where.  I have been challenging myself for quite a while now as to whether I should really just disappear off somewhere and like Maz, apologise if any of my chat has caused any upset - I also totally appreciate the comments from Doodler and Jan that no offence is meant suggesting some of these changes and we hopefully all know each other and the situation we find ourselves in well enough to be able to discuss these things openly.  I am happy to accept the official advice that this board is for people going through IVF at the ERI and like I say, have been challenging myself as to whether I should be here now for a while.  However 100% the reason I am here is because there are a number of you that perhaps have no idea just how much of a help you were to me going through my own journey during the summer - without getting too emotional about it (sitting here in total floods!  ) - Maz, Doodler, Jannie, Elaine, Jayne, Dawn, Donna, Mimou and loads of others - I found some of the advice you gave me and also just the general support, good wishes and     incredibly supportive and you have really quite a special place in my heart – nuts I know since I have never met you!  So without going on and on and making a drama of this I hoped that I could be of some support and help to those of you in particular that were such a help to me that have treatment coming up.  Not a day goes past when I don't appreciate how lucky I have been and that so many of you have been on this journey for a long time and have a lot to face in the coming months. So, if you guys are all right with it I will maybe PM you from time to time with a quick note to let you know I am thinking of you. As you know in general terms I have been trying to kick my FF addiction for some time now (since the day I found this bloomin’ site!) so really this is a perfect time for me to step back from these boards in any case... am sure there is a festive joke in there about cold turkey or something!

So…. for now!

Jayne – nice job on the viva – breakfast and vino truly deserved!

Izzy – congrats on the BFP

Finbarina – great news that all was well with your scan!

Emily – good luck for ET

Michelle – congrats on the arrival of William    I hope he is doing OK

Much love and   to all.

Jo xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning All 

Jan thanks for your message hun  Panic not wasn't planning to go anywhere   Am still here and will still be posting, was just taking on board the mods advice that this thread should be the one for those who are gong through treatment.

You know I couldn't give you lot up if I tried  Almost the weekend girls so I hope you've all got suitably festive things planned  Have a fab time!

Love
Maz x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ladies

As I have mentioned a few times, we would rather you not have lots of separate threads for ERI running on the IVF board as this is not the appropriate place.

However, if you would like 2 threads called "Edinburgh girls ttc" and Edinburgh girls bumps & babies" then I am happy to discuss with with the other moderators and admin and see if this will be ok to have within the Locations board but you need to consider that this will mean additional work for the moderators of those boards. If you don't want Edinburgh under Midlothian then please let me know which county.



Jambo said:


> Minxy, I knew that if I made any comment at all, there would be a reply...it was just an observation...and my opinion. NOT getting at anyone, honestly.


*Jayne*...my response was because we moderators are FF members too (and not just "they"), going through fertility problems and treatment and we have to fit in moderatoring in our own time. We try, as best we can, to keep everyone happy and it's not just a case of reading through a few threads and starting new ones. I am not trying to be difficult when I've mentioned about not having lots of separate ERI threads on the IVF board, I am just asking you to appreciate that these boards are very busy and if every clinic thread wanted separate threads for individuals then it would become a full time job just to moderate.

Please try to understand that we are trying to do our best here 

and just a little reminder...all you ladies also have the Scottish Girls thread on the IVF board.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121287.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Crikey  all hell seems to have broken loose!

First of all Natasha, thank you so much for all the hard work you and the other moderators do- its much appreciated by us all especially as we know you are coping with your own fertility journey and some of the posts must be hard to read at times. After all without you guys we wouldn't be able to chat at all! So   to you. I think maybe we hadn't appreciated that some things cause more work.When we suggested the concurrent ERI thread its because we started a new topic last year without a problem for a while to get some of us over a bad patch without disbanding the group as a whole as we have regular meet ups and lots of us know each other now. Jan and I were just trying to suggest a similar thing  just now in light of some of the girls feeling unable to cope with all the BFPs, without wanting anyone who's pregnant to feel bad either.I guess I should have resurrected the existing thread.

I think we thought it was not a problem to start a new topic for a while as people post questions all the time as new topics.If you feel its actually too much work then we'll have to think again and the pregnant ladies can chat bump specifics on those boards and stay chatting with us too. The thing is we all like to keep in touch  easily with our fantastic pregnant friends without us non pregnant ladies having to venture onto the scary pregnancy boards for updates. Its all a minefield with no-one wanting to offend anyone.

Maz , jo and our other pregnant ladies- I didn't mean at all that you'd caused me any offence as you know I love you guys and want to keep in touch.   Its just with some of our girls are obviously suffering just now  , I can remember last year when I wasn't coping well with pregnancy chat and strings of BFNs and how you're caught between a rock and a hard place wanting to chat but ironically having to deal with more pregnancy on an IF chat site than you would anywhere else.Its so ironic isnt it. i just didn't want to lose girls from the group if they felt they still wanted to post for support. i can understand the need for a break now and again too when IF gets too much, but we'll really miss ladies who leave no matter what the circumstances.I used to find it quite traumatic when girls from here would immediately go off to the pregnancy boards on getting a BFP like we'd been abandoned which is obviously ridiculous.

As for who should be posting here- well as you know I'm no longer in Edinburgh or at ERI so let just leave those arguments to one side or I'll find myself homeless   Its just nice to have a place you feel comfortable and have made friends to chat and get support.I hope to keep in touch with all my lovely ERI friends.

Minxy if you feel relocating us is the answer then we'll have to go with what you decide but it does seem to me that the link to a longstanding pregnancy thread is already there( Twiggys link thanks kirtsy ) and then we can just stay here but keep it light on the bump info- so difficult in early pregnancy.I'm just worried that by changing location we'll lose people.

Or girls we could ignore all this argy bargy and stay put 

dxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Doodler 

Until Twiggy posted the link I was unaware that there was already an ERI pregnancy thread on the Pregnancy boards (as I don't mod them and obviously not quite made it over there yet !)

If you are happy to keep this ERI thread as IVF chit chat and also the ERI pg thread on Pregnancy board then I think that should cover everybodies needs.  I think all of find the BFPs wonderful news and helps keep us positive and believe it can happen...but also need to be sensitive to others who are not quite so lucky...it's finding a happy medium and I feel if we can keep the IVF board "free" of too much pregnancy chat, this helps (without pushing all our ladies with bumps away) 

Along with those 2 threads, you will still have your "ERI - still ttc thread" on the Midlothian board where you can chatter away to your hearts content. 


Here's hoping for lots of BFPs for 2008....and then you'll all be able to chat on the ERI and pregnant thread   

Good luck & take care
Natasha x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Minxy, I'm sorry if I offended you

Jayne


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Jambo said:


> Minxy, I'm sorry if I offended you
> 
> Jayne


*Jayne* you didn't offend me 

It's just sometimes I feel that "we mods" get seen as "separate entities" when actually, we're just the same as all of you: members of FF going through the heartache of infertility and all the treatments it entails...but also trying to keep things ticking over smoothly on the boards voluntarily (with 1000's of members !)  ...and doing it when some of us should be doing the job we get paid for (good job I'm a manager so my boss doesn't check up on me too much or see which website I'm on alot of the time !)  

N x


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

Big group hug   for all.  I'm just writing to thank you for being an inspirational group of ladies who have made this year and IVF treatment a much richer experience than I could have imagined. The friendship, support, advice, sympathy, understanding, laughter (I could go on) that I have found on this thread has been very precious to me. THANK YOU!

I completely understand how people feel and respect your feelings. I will be popping in to see how you are all doing and I shall continue praying and hoping for all you to realise your dreams          .  

Wishing you all a lovely Christmas surrounded by people you love and who love you!  

Lots of love     ,
Jannie xxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello

Sorry I’ve not been on recently.  I had a lovely break and am trying to cope with this waiting business by not obsessing too much!  Easier said than done some days   , but hey, only 4 more full days to go.  No symptoms to report, and I suppose I expect that to change over the next few days as AF either comes or doesn’t.      Can only wait and see – at the moment I feel reasonably philosophical about it (and tired of not being very active – its been a relief to be back at work for the last couple of days, which I wouldn’t often say!).

Sending everyone lots of hugs.    Mostly, I find the BFPs and limited bump news inspiring/hopeful/supportive, but I know that varies for me and can only sympathise with those on longer journeys on seeing so much success while you’re still waiting.  There’s nothing fair in this game.  

Fin, Izzy – so pleased things are going well with you.  

Jo – sorry about your sickness scare and sure junior will be okay!  

All the best,

Katerina


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,


just popped in to say a quick 'hello'!

Katerina - fingers corssed for you and well done on trying not to obsess - you are doing yourself a favour  (I shoudl really not write that - I made obsession into an art form   )

I tried to catch up, but had to read more than three pages. I can understand the discussion that is going on. Personally I don't want to miss anybody from this board - it is one of the very best. 
Technically I shoudl go an d join teh ICSI board, as our IVF was changed to ICSI lastminute. Technically I shoudl also go and join the 'in between' board and the 'loss' board, BUT it is here that I made friends.
I just hope that we (all?) get through good and bad times together.

Take care everyone.    

Caroline Anne


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hi girls - I'm new to this thread - have been having treatment in glasgow - unsuccessful unfortunately. 

I was on the waiting list at the ERI for private treatment (am also on the NHS waiting list, but it is three years, by which time I will be too old to qualify...) - i got on the ERI waiting list last July. The waiting list  seemed too long - especially after I found out that my ovaries are ancient. (AMH is 6) Not fair. I feel like a teenager still. 

Anyway - first thing I wanted to share with you all - the GCRM is a nice place and they have no waiting list - I recommend them despite my disappopiting outcome,  but the ERI takes you off their private waiting list if you tell them you are going for treatment somewhere else while you wait. It seemed unreasonable to me - I couldn't believe they took me off the list! The receptionist told me it was 'unfair' to be on the waiting list while I was having treatment elsewhere - I can see that that might be true for NHS treatment, but anyone on the ERI private list could go for treatment elsewhere, and obviously if they were successful, they would take themselves off the ERI list, which is better for the people who are stilll on it! So not unfair at all! anyway, just thought i would let you know about that policy.

I also have a question - I'm now back on the list - they told me march. they said they would call me if it was sooner - does that ever happen?

And I hope this is the right thread 

Jola
x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Jola,

Welcome to the thread, can I ask why you moved back to the ERI, I'm about to have me 2nd attempt in Edinburgh but considering moving to GCRM if this isn't a success.  I've alread had the AMH test which like yourself wasn't encouraging but they did say I would respond, I would be interested to find out how you got on at GCRM but completely understand if you want to keep it private.

Vonnie


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hi Vonnie - am happy to say what I can about the GCRM. I had a good experience there - though i don't have much to compare it to as it was my first cycle. My reason for going was that there was no waiting list, and i couldn't find anything negative - its so recently opened that there wasn't much info at all. 

Everyone was very nice and helpful. We didn't see much of the doctors, but you have the sense that everything that is happening has been thought about by the drs and nurses together. After the negative resuilt they called and told me that the had met to review the case and that they thought it was just bad luck - they would do the same treatment in the same way next time - that's useful information. (there are more sinister things than bad luck!). 

I'm coming back to thhe ERI becasue the traffic on the M8 is awful! (and the train is ok but sometime you are not in the mood for it) - I would go back to GCRM if the ERI fails.

Hope this helps - tell me if you want to know anyhting more specific.
Jx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Jola, welcome  

do you mind me asking how much an IVF cycle costs in Glasgow? and what is AMH?  I've been at this for years and I'm still learning  

Jayne


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hi Jambo,

The AMH is ant mullerian hormone - its apparently a much more accurate test of ovarian reserve than FSH. Normal for my age is 5-15 - the higher the better. 
GCRM is a bit more expensive than the ERI- the costs for IVf etc are on their website - (I wont even bother telling you figures becasue you have to add up evberyhitng that applies to you) - and don't forget to add on the drugs - mine cost about £900 on top of the costs quoted on the website. So overall, for IVF it cost us roughly £4000.

Jx


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just a short(ish) one from me as I am too upset to even type.      As you know, I've had a UTI all week and had to go to hospital yesterday as it was getting worse.  Anyway after a number of tests they said that I was testing negative.     They had no idea why and wanted me to go back in this morning with an early urine sample to confirm it.  Like I needed to hear it again.....  I have had no bleeding or cramping so can't understand what has happened and as it wasn't my clinic, they have no experience with this.  

But, unfortunately, it is all true.  I started to miscarry just before I went on stage last night (why is life so cruel sometimes?).      I managed to keep myself together (even in agony!) for the whole gig and went to pieces again after I got home last night with DP.....  I keep thinking back to my past and wonder what I did that was so wrong for 'him upstairs' to play such an awful trick on me.  However, I decided that nobody deserves the heartache that we are all suffering...... 

So, I'm going to take a couple of months to get myself (and my body) together and start again in February/March.  Surely we're not asking for too much??  I would swap everything I have (except DP & family) to get a BFP that continues to full term (I know now how you feel AnneS)  .  I don't know what is worse, getting a BFN straight away or getting a BFP only to have it taken away from you.  I guess they are both as bad as each other and the outcome is still the same......  Does the crying ever stop?  Right now, I feel like I will never stop.    

Anyway, enough of my rambling............. all I will say is that although this happened to me (with an HCG level of 100), there have been many factors that could have contributed to this happening.  I don't want any of you with BFPs to suddenly start panicking that this could happen to you.  I have had a UTI from Day 1 (and been on antibiotics) and also been around Slapcheek/Parvavirus carriers.  I also sincerely believe that this type of thing happens for a reason..............  

Anyway - I'm off to spend some time with my DP (it was the first time I saw him cry yesterday and it broke my heart).  Take care girls and thanks again for all your lovely warm support.  

Sorry for the NEGATIVE 'me' post - hope everyone else is ok and I promise to catch up when I am feeling more positive.

Lots of love,

Izzy xxx


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Izzy- I am so sorry. Nothing can make you feel better right now - so don't expect too much from yourself - time is the only thing that helps at all. I hope you get to try again soon.
jx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Izzy,

I'm so so sorry to hear your news hun     Wish I could give you some answers, but I fear that there aren't any. Like you say these things just happen 

Don't know which is worse the BFP v straight BFN. If I'm honest I dealt with my biochem pregnancy much better than my second BFN   but everyone is different in how they react. The crying will eventually stop, even if it doesn't seem like it, but don't be in a rush or beat yourself up over having rough days. They come and go. That's what we're here for  to pick you up when you need it. Hope you and DP are able to find comfort from each other (it can be tough seeing them go through it too).

Sending you the biggest  

Love
Maz x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Izzy

Really sorry to hear your news      I'd like to be able to tell you some answers, but having gone through something similar at the end of Oct, I'm afraid I can't.  Its horrible to have that high of finally getting a BFP, then having it snatched away from you - for no reason at all.

The crying will stop, or become less and less over the next few days and weeks.  Please take time out to deal with this together, and remember that you may be going through emotions at different times - I remember feeling really annoyed at DP, as he didn't seem to be as upset as I was - he was, but was worried about me at the same time.  

Don't worry about th enegative post - we're here for all our FF's through good and bad days.

Sending you and DH the biggest  
Take care of yourselves
Dawnxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Katerina - glad you're not going too   on the 2ww!  Wishing you lots of luck, sticky vibes and     for your test day on Tuesday.

Maz - don't worry petal, you didn't offend me with your bump chat, hope its all going well, and you keep us up to date.  Although the prg thread is probably better for more detailed chat - you don't want to put us all off the notion   - as if!  Hopefully we'll all be joining you over there in 2008!

Jo - same goes for you hun,  , you had me in floods too!  We've all been through a lots this year, and this board has been a great support to us all.  Hope you keep us up to date with your progress, and don't disappear altogether - we'd really miss you!

AnneS - I agree, sometimes I do have a look through other threads for m/c, lose, and in between, but its here that I've found the support I need, and made the best FF's!  Hope you're doing ok  

Kirsty - how you doing hun? 

Jola - welcome to our wee thread - yes I think you've found the right one, but as you can see we've been all over the place recently!  Sorry to hear about your BFN, hoping that 2008 is your year too.  Yes, sometimes you can get a call to say they've had a cancellation - I was due to cycle in Dec, but ended up with a cancellation in Sept.  I know other girls who've had similar experiences.  If not, then I might be cycling with you in March!

Hello to Finbarina, Doodler, Mimou, twiggy, Lanky, Kat, Jannie, Emwee, Jayne, Chook, Elaine, Kristi, and everyone else I've missed!

Off to get warmed up and watch Parky!
Take care all
Dawnxx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Izzy   so sorry to hear your news, take care.

Jola - welcome to the thread, I've read up on CGRM and have considered it but cant figure out how we'd fit in the appointments and the M8.

I feel its hard for me to join in the debate about this thread as I'm still waiting to start tx, I do find it a lovely supportive place and agree that it would be shame to lose anyone.  

Sorry no personals, bit overtired tonight. Hope you've all had a lovely weekend, one week to go before Christmas holidays!

Chook


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Izzy   - I'm so sorry hun. There's a few of us on here who've been through it and although everyone's case is different, we have some idea of what you're going through. And it's so easy to look for what might have caused it and worry, but for the girls on here who are so careful of themselves and their BFPs it's just something that would have happened regardless of what you did or didn't do (& unless you actually had the parvovirus symptoms yourself, it wasn't that either). Take care of yourself and DH and take some comfort from the fact that you got this far. I know exactly what you're thinking when you say to others with BFPs not to worry - I often say that to folk with mcs because my track record looks so bad. My sister had 2 years of IF followed by an mc and then went on the have 2 lovely kids. I'll be crossing everything that the same will be true for you

Love
Jan xx

PS V confused about threads at the moment. More personals on this and any other ERI board later - just wanted to send some love to Izzy.


----------



## emwee (Nov 14, 2007)

Sorry I havent been on a while.  Been trying not to obsess while on the tww. 

Izzy - I am so sorry to hear your news this morning. Words can't express how badly I feel for you. We are hear for you if you need to talk or just have someone listen. 

-Emily


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Izzy,

words fail me. I am so sorry to hear your news.
And don't apologise for a 'em' post in these circumstances - I am telling you off for that!  You are officially warned       and not allowed to apologise for feeling rotten  and writing a 'me' post .
So I am sending you a BIG hug   and wish you all the best. And thank you for remembering me.
The crying will stop honey.

Lots of love,

Caroline Anne


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Izzy, my appointment has just arrived but wanted to send you a  

look after yourself

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just a quick check in girls.

Wanted to wish Katerina lots of luck for testing tomorrow     Will be thinking of you.

Izzy- big ^cuddle^

Hope everyone else is well. Will catch up on personals soon.

Love
Maz x


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello everybody 


just wanted to wish Katerina all the very best luck and positive happy vibes for that dreaded phonecall tomorrow     Hope you are coping ok and really hope you get a lovely festive bfp.


Izzy - so very sorry to read your sad news. Small crumbs of comfort, but now you know you can conceive. Big hugs to you and your DP and hope you begin to feel a little bit better soon. Take your time to get over this   

I was sad to read all of the upset about this thread last week. I really hope we can all keep in touch without anyone feeling excluded. Just to echo what others like Jo have said - I am extremely grateful to all of the magical eri ffs who have been such a support to me this year  
Maz - I will always remember the follie dance you did me in June when I felt v low - it certainly made me laugh and did the trick (36 tricks !! ) and all of you others - huge hugs and thanks.

I am doing good - we are still being wildly deluded/optimistic and having great fun trying 'au naturale' in the vain hope of avoiding another cycle .    As if !!!!!!!!  I never learn , but feel much much happier than I did a month ago at BFN  
Can't wait for christmas hols when I can eat myself stupid  
Good luck everybody with christmas preparations

and especially good luck to Katerina  

take care xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello,

just a quickie to say a big 
  to Katerian for that  tomorrow.

All the best!!! 

Caroline Anne


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hiya

Just a quickie to wish Katerina lots of luck for test day tomorrow      

Have got everything crossed for you!

Big hugs and   to everyone
Dawnxx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi

Katerina - wishing you all the very best of luck for today.  Keeping it all crossed for you!    

Izzy - I am so sorry to read your post.  As others have said, I hope you and DP can take all the time you need to get over this terrible loss together.  As you know there are unfortunately other people on here who have had similar experiences and I hope and am sure you will find some great support from people here.  Thinking of you and cannot imagine the place you are in.  

Hope everyone else is well.  Still a lot to do on the Christmas shopping front and card writing front - why do I never learn!!

Jo xx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello,

Izzy: I am so so sorry to hear about your loss and the difficult way in which you found out. I hope that you and your DP can find comfort in each other over this time.  It is absolutely not your fault in any way - you did absolutely everything you could.   much love to you - take care of yourself.

Katerina:     for today - thinking of you.

Mimou:  Go for it!  I've always wanted an excuse to use this fella!    or even this one !! 

Peanuts: Rats! I completely forgot to watch Parky - it was the last one ever wasn't it?  Was it good?  Hope all your Christmas plans are going well - do you have family up?

Jola: welcome!  

Am off work today - hurray!  but have a ridiculous amount of card writing and present shopping to do - I think that is why I am starting the day off on FF!  Up north to my parents on thurs and then down to DH parents for New Year (with a mini hotel break for DH and me in between the two! whooppee!).  Not sure if I will have internet access so will say this now...

 MERRY CHRISTMAS!   and may 2008 bring many good things your way.  

Lots of love
Jannie xx


----------



## emwee (Nov 14, 2007)

Katerina: Good luck today! Thinking of you.


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all your lovely messages - they helped more than you know..... 

Unfortunately, the saga continues...... I phoned the clinic yesterday morning to tell them what happened at the weekend and instead of saying 'oh Izzy, I'm so sorry' - they got the Raja on the phone and asked me loads of questions. I told them the story and they asked what the bleeding had been like - I said that I had only had some light pink bleeding on Saturday night and since then nothing. They said that this wasn't a miscarriage but probably a result of the 'internal' examination or the UTI. I told them about the paravirus tests on Friday and that I had requested them to check my HCG levels at the same time. Anyway, they finally traced my tests and the HCG level had more than doubled. They are now not convinced that I have miscarried and said that I have to consider myself still pg unless full AF arrives (there are still no signs of that yet). I asked why the urine test on Saturday had showed negative and she said that the strips the NHS hospitals use would not show a positive at this stage (they are not even as sensitive as HPKs apparently) or that it might have been a faulty strip. They said that as my levels were as high on Friday that I would definitely still test positive on a HPK as even if I am miscarrying, it would take a while to leave my body. I have to go in on Xmas Eve for an early scan. However, not content with that, I have spoken to my local GP (who is a darling) and he is going to do another blood test today - as I just want to know what's happening. He said that I should not get my hopes up too high but that stranger things have happened. He also said that I have to mindful of the possibility of an ectopic....

I am not going to consider myself pg because I cannot bear to go through the disappointment and grief again. Also, if I am, I'm afraid I may have caused damage anyway as I have had a hot bath, hot water bottle, soft boiled egg (and a ***!). I gave up smoking 2 years ago, but had one on Saturday before I went on stage to calm myself down - it didn't help and tasted awful!!! I was like a teenager smoking!!! 

I wish this nightmare would end, one way or another. It has been so unfair. I know that IVF is a rollercoaster, but surely this is a bit extreme??    As I sit here, I have no cramps, no bleeding, still got sickness (but I think that's nerves and emotions) and don't know whether to laugh or cry.  

Thanks for listening to me *AGAIN*  girls - sorry for the 'me' post *AGAIN* - I don't know what I would have done without you all. You are my rocks.... 

*Katerina  * - everything is crossed for you today babe, can't wait to hear your news. xxx    

Lots of love,

Izzy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Oh My God  Izzy!!!

I REALLY hope you are still pregnant   Don't worry about the bath/***.  A lot of women don't even know they're pregnant at this stage and are still doing all the usual stuff.  Take care and I hope it's good news

Katerina, hope it's good news for you too  

Jayne


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks *Jayne  * - I'm not holding out much hope as my GP reckons my levels were still too low on Friday (he thinks they have to double every 48 hours but the clinic said up to 72 hours). Anyway, blood test has been done and I will get the results in the morning. I do not have a good feeling anymore but time will tell. 

Thanks for your support...... 

Lots of love,

Izzy xxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone - thank you for all your kind messages.  

As I've just posted on the ttc thread, I'm afraid I got a negative result - can't bring myself to do that nasty flashing BFN symbol!   Sad, but not really surprised.  It'll take us a few weeks to get over, I supose but at least there is Christmas and the holidays to look forward too.  And it'll be nice to be less careful with oneself for a while and do some exercise! 

I'd appreciate any thoughts/advice on how to choose whether to do another FET or a fresh cycle next?  I find it hard to think straight there are so many pros and cons.  And am i the only one who can't work out whether to use our new thread or the old one? 

Izzy - so sorry for all you are going through  .

Katerina
x


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi *Katerina  * -   

I am so sorry to hear your news darling. I know that you and your DH are hurting right now and you think it will never stop, but trust me, every day gets a bit easier. I don't know whether it's a blessing to have Christmas and New Year around the corner at these times or not. It seems so unfair that everyone is celebrating and having fun whilst you're emotionally and physcially drained - however, I hope that you can enjoy some of the festive period (and a few glasses of wine!!). 

As for the FET or new cycle dilemma - we don't have a choice as we didn't get any frosties - however, I have heard of some people that have only had success with FET and some that have never had success with FET. I have always said that statistics are a waste of reading time - you are an individual and what works for one, doesn't necessarily work for others. It will be a personal choice and when you are ready for your follow up appointment, the clinic will help you make the right decision for you. For now, concentrate on getting strong again and spending time with your DH - he needs you as much as you need him (even if he hides it!!).....  

I am sending you and your DH loads of love and hope to meet you in the new year (maybe we can be cycle buddies again next year?!!).

Izzy xxx


----------



## emwee (Nov 14, 2007)

Izzy - I can't even imagine what you are going through right now. All the ups and downs, what a nightmare.  Hang in there, and stay positive. I hope it's good news tomorrow. 

Katerina - I am so sorry to hear your news. I wish I could give advice on FET, but I have not been through that yet. Take care of yourself and try to enjoy the holidays.

-Emily


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Katerina - huge hugs to you        

I know how you feel  Take time to think about next steps. I have decided to go for a natural cycle next time because :
it is over much more quickly (after an neg result this reason seems much more apt !)
less messing around with your hormones ( might be better for future fresh cycle )
No DOWNREG    hurray !!!
No horrid cyclogest  
(just my tuppence worth)

I don't know if they will let me yet b/c my cycles can be a wee bit haywire but have been pretty regular lately.

You WILL get there in the end - always remember this !  So sorry that is not to be this time 

Jannie - your smilies made me cackle - now I can use this one ! 

bye x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Katerina- just wanted to send a huge  so sorry to hear that things didn't work. Sorry I can't give any advice about the FET but I'm sure Mimou, Dawn and Kat can help advise you on that one. Hope you and DH are able to help each other through this and manage to have some fun over the festive season (it's a distraction at least). Here for you any time  

Izzy- oh hun what a week it's been  Thinking of you   Hope that the results tomorrow help you find some resolution to this or at least an idea one way or the other as to what is happening   And you are not allowed to apologise for a 'me' post   that's what we're here for, to listen and lend support, cyberhugs and virtual stiff whisky's  Take care  

Mimou- thanks for your words. I'm still here and not going anywhere. Pleased to hear you're feeling a bit more together and looking forward to Christmas. Corny but true, time does help 

Doodler- sorry didn't reply the other day but not had a lot of time to post much; just wanted to say that I do understand why you suggested running the other thread. Likewise I thought that we should probably resurrect the 'other' old one too so people can dip in and out of each as they feel like. Great minds think alike  Will still be chatting to you on here though   Hope you're organised for Christmas and the New Year trip    

Jola-  and welcome to the thread. Reading your story looks like you've had a tough journey so far  sending you lots of     for your next steps.

Vonnie- lots of      for starting tomorrow 

Big hugs to everyone, sorry no more time for personals- just seen the time and really should be in bed  

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

HI GIRLS SENDING EVERYONE THAT NEEDS IT A BIG    

katerina sorry honey, thinking of you and dh

izzy my god what a rollercoaster, good luck for today, hope all is well with blood test

ok have to run got another work christmas lunch today then going to sainsbury to try and get some shopping for christmas day

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi everyone

Katerina - so sorry to hear your news that it wasn't to be this time.  I hope you can take some time out over the Christmas season to recover - I am sure you have had a tough few months and it can be so exhausting thinking of nothing else.  Is difficult to know what to do next re another FET or fresh cycle.  Am I right in thinking that you need less waiting time to start FET compared with IVF / ICSI?  Perhaps it would be possible to go back on the waiting list for a fresh cycle but do a natural FET in between (and then cancel the fresh cycle of course!)  Hopefully it will all become clear when you have your follow up appointment.  Take good care of yourselves    

Izzy - full permission to be all over the place.  What a nightmare.  It goes without saying that I truly hope there is good news from your blood test today.    

Hope everyone else is well?  Loads of Christmas stuff still to do but hoping to finish work on Friday lunchtime which might help!

Jo xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello,

Thanks for all your messages, it means a lot to me.  At the moment, though i'd much rather feel pg, i'm just glad not to be worrying or waiting any longer, and able to do things physically again.  I guess the real disappointment will probably hit in a few days, and i'll cry properly then.  At least its Christmas and we've got a really easy one planned with lost of time off and being entertained by other people!  (Though I stood on the scales for the first time in six weeks and theres 2.5kg I'm determined to lose over the next fortnight   )

DH and I have had a good talk about our options, and have decided to try another fresh cycle next, and hope I don't get OHSS a second time   and we manage to get a chance at the 40% success rate we'd been told we might have...  We'll come back for our frosties at another time (hopefully they can't deteriorate), and the medicated FET cycle was as long and nearly as invasive as a fresh cycle.  Luckily, we've already been on the waiting list since August, so we can go ahead in February.  I think lots of us are expecting to cycle then, so hopefully we can keep each going and there'll be lots of success awaiting us... 

all the best,

Katerina


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Katerina

I'm really sorry to hear your result. Big hugs to you and DH 

Izzy

What a rollercoaster of a few days you have had. I really hope you get some positive news re the blood results today 

Hi to everybody else - sorry I've not been on very much lately. Since we got our BFP two and a half weeks ago I've pretty much been in a state due to on/off brown spotting. Every time I have phoned the clinic they have assured me it is fairly common and to wait for my scan on Xmas Eve. Well today I was hysterical and my hubby phoned ERI and they told me to go up right away. Dr Raja did the scan and explained that I was pregnant with twins but I am losing one  . Thankfully we are clinging on to the fact that he did find a heartbeat with our other baby and just pray that he/she manages to survive. I am so full of mixed emotions just now - dont get me wrong I am very grateful and trying to stay positive but at the same time very sad. Does that make me a bad person because I know we have done well to even get to this point?

I'm sorry if this comes across as being insensitive and apologise if I should have posted elsewhere.

Good luck and positive   thoughts to everyone currently going through treatment and to everyone aboutto embark on it in 2008.

Kristi xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow girls so much news and so much sad 

Izzy-   what a nightmare you've had- how did the blood tests go today? The emotional ups and downs can be hard to bear at times like these-I hope against all hope you had some light at the end of the tunnel today.Sorry i've not been around much recently.

Kat-   so sorry honey- ditto what i said to Izzy- its heartbreaking after all the hope and expectation to get a negative result- hate the flashing thingy too- you'll likely  be hit with it in the coming days/weeks but thankfully xmas might help distract you a bit. I think fresh cycle is the way to go too- your frosties are good for years but better to harvest as many eggs/embryos as possible as young as you can.

krisit- sorry to hear you're rollercoaster too  I'm so sorry about the twin- must be filled with really mixed emotions- but good news on the remaining heartbeat- keep focussed on that little fighter  

maz-I've lost the thread i started already!  Sorry girls will try to find you if you're also posting there. What you up to for xmas? Ah yes lots of visitors i remember- get your feet up lots 

Big   to all my FF  been so busy with the house I forgot i had a consult last night with nurse to go over the drugs i was starting today  Thought it was thurs i started- doh! So here I am d/r again and already been in tears  ah xmas is going to be wonderful....
We're off for our romantic Edinburgh break frid to mon at the Mount Royal- people keep mishearing me and thinking we're going  to the Balmoral- if only!  Anyway going straight from there to parents for xmas so will prob be offline till next week. Have a wonderful xmas and if nothing else cuddle sup close to your DH and stay focussed about what might be in store next xmas     
dx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas! and wishing you all the best for the New Year!

Hope it brings lots of BFPs!!

Love from 

Fiona x


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey girls,

Thanks for all your lovely messages and concern.  I'm afraid it is now officially all over for me.      My HCG level had dropped to 30 today.  Plus, AF has come with a vengeance, just as I predicted.        The physical pain doesn't even come close to the emotional suffering my DP and I are going through....    

I'm sorry I haven't been on earlier - but I needed to take some time away to spend with DP and my family.  Mum is a nurse and has been brilliant.  My sister is 7 months pg and is so distraught that my heart goes out to her. She feels guilty that she already has one beautiful daughter and is about to blessed with a gorgeous little boy..... she has no reason to feel like this as she is a brilliant Mum and deserves everything she has.  What a darling.

My niece (3 years old) broke my heart today as she asked if my baby had gone up to the stars to be one of Jesus' angels.....  What a lovely way to think of it, especially at this time of year.... 

I promise to do personals for you all over the next few days when I get stronger.....  In the meantime, I send you all lots of love and hope you all find happiness and enjoy the festivities.... xxx     

Lots of love,

Izzy xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Izzy-  so sorry to hear about your m/c. Hope the physical pain doesn't last too long and your body gets a chance to heal. I know the emotional toll is harder to deal with  but sounds like you've got fantastic family support around you to help you through. Your niece's words brought a tear to my eye   Thinking of you  

Love
Maz x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

So sorry to read you've had such a horrible time of it Izzy   It is so hard to express in writing how sad I feel for you and I could totally relate to the way you described the experience   Give yourself and your DH time to deal with this and hopefully some time soon you will be able to start to feel some optimism for the future    

Best wishes and hugs  
Elaine


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Izzy, I am so so sorry to hear about all you have been through and my heart goes out to you.  Take the time you and DH need to grieve.  I don't know whether Christmas will make it easier or harder but I hope that you lovely family will wrap you up and take good care of you.  

Katerina, how are you feeling?  I was sad to read of your news and wanted to give you a big  .  Focus on getting to february and I hope you have lots of lovely things planned with people you love and enjoy.

Kristi, hang in there, there is still everything to stay positive for.  I hope that now you have an explanation about what is happening that it helps you feel a bit more peaceful (hard I am sure).  Do you still have your scan on 24th dec? Like Doodler said your beanie is a wee fighter!  

Big hello to everyone else  
Love Janniex


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Izzy-posted you on Fifers     so upset for you.

love to everyone


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

I just wanted to send my love and best wishes to all of you hurting at the moment.  My heart goes out to you, and I hope in time you get your dreams come true.      

Love Michelle


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sending you all a massive  , think we all need it.

Izzy -   so sorry to hear your news, it must have been a real rollercoaster of emotions for you over the last week.  Like all the girls, I wish I could say or do something that could make it better for you, but its a journey you and DH have to go through together.  Things do get easier, but it never totally goes away.  Your niece got it right, our bubba's weren't for this world, and went straight to being angels.    Take care of yourselves.

Katerina - Oh hun, really sorry to hear your news  , it can take a while to sink in completely, so please try to take it easy other the next few weeks.  Glad you've got a nice relaxing Crimbo to distract you, and a plan for Feb to focus on!  Big hugs to you and DH  

Kristi - you've been through the mill too by the sounds of it.  I did wonder if it was twins when say your HCG numbers.  So sorry to hear you have lost one, another wee angel , it must be such a mix of emotions for you and DH.  Hold in there, just like your wee beanie is, and good luck for you scan on Christmas Eve, will be thinking of you     

I'm off home to my folks on Saturday morning (very early flight!) for a week, so probably won't be on for a while, so wanted to wish you all a very merry Christmas and a Happy New Year    Hope Santa is good to you all - my mums back from a shopping trip in New York on Monday, so hoping Santa will be good to me this year!! 

Fiona jane - how cute is Carys!
Lanky - how you doing?  Hope William's keeping better, and you all at home for his first Christmas!
Doodler, Maz, Jannie, Jo, AnneS, Jan, Jayne, Jola, Finabarina, Vonnie, Emwee, Chook, Elaine, Mimou, Kat,  and anyone else I've forgotten (sorry) Wishing you all the best for 2008!
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you.

William is doing a lot better now, thanks.

Hope you have a fabby time at home.

Michelle


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Dear all - big hugs and seasons greetings and let's all say good bye and good riddance to 2007 - 2008 is going to be a better year. I just caught up after a few days away and it seems like tough news all round. 

Izzy - my heart goes out to you - what a nightmare. I have been through it - I understand it - don't feel bad about feeling bad...Have lots of hot baths.

Katerina - sorry. I thought I would feel better gradually on an upward curve after my recent negative, but actually it has been more up and down than that. I think it did take a while to sink in. And telling people is so awful. I feel for you.

Kristi - good luck - I can imagine things are rough right now. 

Jola
x


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Kristi,

Just wanted to say, I was originally pregnant with twins, one heartbeat stopped around 9 weeks.
You can bleed a bit (although I didn't), they told me it would not affect the other baby in any way, and it was very common, even in natural pregnancies, but most people don't know they were having twins and they don't have a scan until 12 weeks.

Anyway, I went on to have a happy, healthy pregancy and now have a lovely baby girl.

Hope this makes you feel a bit better, and good luck!

Fiona x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls not got much time to post but wanted to wish you all a happy christmas, izzy, kristi, katrina  and everyone else thinking of you all, will log on once mahem over, i have 9 for dinner on christmas day and 4 boxing day, help  so better go get some sleep as have to get up majorly early tomorrow to get stuff done

have a good one

kirsty xxxx


----------



## emwee (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

MERRY CHRISTMAS!
Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I've been following along w/ the thread but I've been trying not to obsess over the two week wait, so just laying low.
My test date was supposed to be tomorrow, but b/c of Christmas and Boxing day, I wasn't going to be able to come in until the 27th.
Unfortunately, my body hasn't been cooperating, and I did not feel well ever since the EC on the 11th. I had to go in to the ERI on the 19th, and have been in every other day since b/c it turns out that I have a moderate case of OHSS.    I've had to go back to getting shots in the stomache, and get the pleasure of measuring my liquid input and output every day. 
I kept trying to convince them this morning to test me one day early since I was there today already, but they said I had to come back on Thursday. The good news is that I got the nurse talking so much this morning and she got so distracted she accidentally did the HCG blood test on me, and then had to draw more blood for the correct one. She said she probably wouldn't run the labs on that. But I just got a call from Dr Thong himself and I am     

I'm so excited, but DH isn't answering his phone!   And all my family is in America, it's still WAY to early to call there yet (I moved here less than a year ago), so you heard it hear first!!!!!!

What a wonderful early Christams present!


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Sorry I've been so rubbish at posting recently but the busy festive period has helped me break my FF addiction   However I couldn't bear not to come on and wish everyone a very, very merry Christmas     And here's hoping 2008 brings the safe and easy delivery of lots of healthy babies for those who have already achieved a BFP and lots of happy healthy BFPs for those of us still trying           

*Emily* - I'm so pleased for you, what a lovely Christmas present and I'm sure it makes the additional injections and wee measuring worthwhile!  Seriously though congratulations and I hope the OHSS improves very quickly


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Emily - congratulations, what a wonderful Christmas present.  

Hope everyone has a fantastic Christmas and New Year. 

Chook


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas day.  

Emwee, Congratulations on your wonderful news.  Do you know, I don't think I heard of anyone on here that has got OHSS that hasn't then also gotten a BFP.  Well Done and Congratulations.  

Doodler, how are you getting on with your injections?  When are you back in Vegas?  I hope it's all going well, so far  

I've not been on here for ages...been partying very hard    I had a great Christmas and received lots of lovely presents.  My friends really spoilt me, as did my parents and Stuart.  We've got something on every day from now til the I go back to work in the New Year and then I'm taking it easy and getting back on the wagon.  I've to phone with my January period to start treatment in February.  I'm getting really excited as "you've got to be in it to win it" so this is us back in the game  

I'm going to pop up town to swap a couple of presents then we have friends round today for mexican food and coctails.  I may as well enjoy them whilst I can as I'm hoping for a very sober 2008.  

Take care and enjoy the festive saeson

Jayne


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

I've left it too late to wish you a happy Christmas, but hope it was good for you, and you're enjoying a  relaxing break before New Year!  I've had a lovely time with my family, dead easy (no entertaining to do!), and spoilt with nice presents from everyone - you forget how generous people are! 

Dh and I are okay after our negative result - it hit us again a few days later when AF arrived (and was longer and worse than usual!), but it is lovely to spend proper time together enjoying each other's company and focusing on here and now rather than obsessing about whether the txt will work if we try hard enough.  Back on that wagon soon enough in the New Year.

Emily -    what a wonderful Christmas present!  Sorry you've been feeling rotten, but hope it is all worth it.  Can I ask how your OHSS developed?  did you have lots of eggs or other indicators?  I'm wary I'll get it again with my next cycle, but a slight case once they'd put the embryos back might be okay as it does seem to accompany lots of positive results!

Jambo - Glad you had a good Christmas and are enyoying the partying! Sounds like we'll be cycling together in February - i'm calling with my Jan period too - probably pretty late in the month.  

Happy New Year everyone - lets hope our dreams come true.

Katerina xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas  and is looking forward to seeing the new year in   Sounds like the winter months early in the new year will be busy ones for those of us going through treatment, let's hope it's a particularly lucky year  

I had a quick query I hoped someone might be able to answer, as I go into my usual anxiety-fuelled meltdown prior to starting treatment   I noticed on another thread that people were talking about how to define what day 1 of your cycle is, which is something I've never given much thought to because ERI don't ask what time of day you started bleeding. However other clinics seem to count day 1 of your cycle as the day after you start bleeding if red blood doesn't start until after either midday or 3pm. I've never heard of this and always just count day one as the first day I get red blood regardless of time of day. This could affect the day I start my downreg, so has anyone else heard of this or do you know if it's significant   I appreciate I am doubtless worrying excessively about this, and apologise as I hoped I'd be calmer this time round given I've some idea what to expect     Some hope  

Best wishes and happy new year to everyone  
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi gang 

Hope that Santa was good to you all and you had a great Christmas. Our guests left yesterday so I'm relaxing now and doing 'sfa'. Was lovely having them but was quite hard work! Having a few days to ourselves now which is lovely- although I have been back at work 

*Elaine*- wow downreg already  Wishing you everything for this cycle    I've never had any other advice from ERI apart from call in when period starts, so I've always taken day 1 to be the day that the full blood flow starts no matter what time it starts at. Hope this helps some? Only natural to be anxious about starting again so no apologies allowed  Will be here to help anytime 

*Katerina*- glad to hear you had a lovely Christmas and were thoroughly spoilt  and that you and DH enjoyed some time together. Sorry to hear that AF was a  will hopefully settle down for you and behave so you can get started again in Feb! Not long to go now 

*Jayne*- hope you're partying hard this week   Have a lovely time. Lots of  for next month and here's to a sober 2008 

*Chook*- hope you've had a great Christmas and looking forward to 2008 

*Jola*- I thoroughly agree here's to a great 2008 for all  Hope you had a lovely Christmas.

*Emily*- sorry to hear about the OHSS and the wee measuring  but wow   on your BFP. What a fantastic Christmas present  Hope you're keeping sane while waiting for your scan.

*Kirsty*- hope the dinner went well at Christmas- we cooked for 10  Couldn't be bothered on boxing day so ordered in from the local Chinese    I'm such a bad hostess  Hope Caelan had a wonderful Christmas 

*Kristi*- hope that everything is ok and the spotting has stopped  Sorry to hear that you lost one of your beans  It really is mixed emotions in these situations  Keeping everything crossed you have a smoother journey from here on in 

*Lanky*- hope all well with you at home and you had a wonderful Christmas 

*Dawn*- hope you've had a fab week back in NI and enjoyed your time with the family. Here's to a fab 2008 

*Doodler*- hope the d/r is going well so far and not too nasty side-effect wise. Sending you heaps and heaps of          as always  Hope Christmas was good 

Lots of festive greetings to all the other ERI girls, mimou, kat, finbarina, fionajayne, izzy, carolineanne, jannie, ozzie, jan, jo, roma, vonnie and anyone else I haven't mentioned 

Have a fantastic 2008 everyone   

Love
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

heading out for a big day trip to Falkirk for the footy   but just wanted to reply to Elaine

I've been having this weird thing where I have  what I can only describe as break through bleeeding about 5 days to a week before my period starts.  It is bright red blood but is only there briefly.  I then start my period proper about a week later and it only lasts properly for a couple of days but lingers aroung just a little for about 7 days.  I always count the proper bleed as day 1 no matter what time it starts but wondered if you or any one else had heard of that?


Maz, just a quicky...can't believe the weeks are going in so quickly for you.  It is brilliant.  What are folk at work saying about your good news and when are you planning on finishing up?

Jayne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Good afternoon all 

Thanks so much *Maz and Jayne* for your quick replies and putting my mind at rest  I really mst try and find a way to keep my anxiety/stress under control  First jab is done now so I'm back on the rollercoaster officially 

*Jayne*, I'm not sure about the breakthrough bleeding, have you discussed it with ERI? I have heard it can be quite common, particularly with women on the pill, but wonder if it means your hormone levels also change at that time  My periods are similarly extremely short, with only 1 or 2 at the very most days of proper bleeding then spotting on and of for at most 7 days. Sometimes I don't even have any blood by day 3  I was quite worried about it but ERI said I should just consider myself lucky - clearly all my suffering with heavy and painful AF was done in my younger years 

*Maz* - I can't believe you're so far along  Where has the time gone  Have you felt any movement yet? It must be so exciting 

Hello to everyone else, sorry no time for more personals but got to dash as hoping to either hit the sales or go for a walk, not sure which yet.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi there! Hope you all had lovely Christmases.

Sorry I've not been around for ages and ages. It's taken me nearly an hour  to read all the posts I'd missed, so I don't have much time for personals, but I'll have a go with one or two: *Izzy* - sorry to hear your news. Hope you're ok  *Katerina * - hope you're ok too  *Elaine* - time flies! Good luck for this one  *Emily* - fabulous news  To everyone else, thinking of you and wishing you well.

Quick update from me: had our appointment earlier this month and was sent away for another six months to lose more weight before they'll even consider us (even although we weren't going to be starting tx until May, and I'm sure I could have lost the extra weight by then). At the point we go back we will be returned to the end of the waiting list if I haven't lost enough (that will be another 2.5 years!). Dr didn't seem to believe me when I insisted I'd lost nearly 1.5 stone already. He wouldn't talk about tx at all. From the instant we walked through the door, all he was interested in was my weight. Didn't get to ask a single question.

Even if I have lost enough by the time we go back (June?), it will be roughly September before we can start tx. Dr then lectured me about my increasing age. Feeling very disillusioned. *Six years* TTC and we have had absolutely no tx whatsoever. The whole thing seems like one big bl**dy joke being played at our expense. Naturally, I've come home and started consoling myself with mince pies.  Hardly helpful.

Anyway, just needed to let off a bit of steam. Can't even seem to get across the threshold of the ERI without being instantly turned away! 

Hope you all have a wonderful hogmanay!  Will try to get back on more often...

C xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Been awol for a bit as I've been feeling a bit weird about my tx.  I started to d/r again on the 19th and was feeling okay up until a few days ago and how I feel awful got a cold with a nose that changes from blocked to runny every hours and on top of that I've had a headache for 3 days as well.  Poor hubby is getting the brunt of it..  Apart from that I had a fab Xmas and surprisingly enjoying being sober.

Back at the eri on the 3rd for my scan so hopefully I will be put on the happy drugs.  Glad to hear everyone is doing okay, sorry about the post but I just feel so low at the moment and can't seem to see the light at the end of the tunnel.

Speak soon

vonnie


----------



## emwee (Nov 14, 2007)

Good afternoon all,

Thank you so much for the well wishes! It means so much to me.
Sorry I haven't been on in a while. Still feeling like crap, so just a few quick personals.  The OHSS symptoms seemed completely gone by Christmas Eve, but then came back with a vengance on Thursday. I was at ERI on Friday, and the blood tests confirmed it, as well as seeing fluids in my abdomen - so back Monday again.  

Katerina - I started w/ symptoms ever since coming home from EC, so initially I thought that was all it was. They had collected 16 eggs. I was really, really sore, and bloated and couldn't even sleep on my stomache it was so sore and uncomfortable. I mentioned it to the doc when I went back for ET but they said it was probably b/c they collected so many eggs. But, then it didn't get better, so after a week I called and went in. 
They confirmed it was a moderate case of OHSS. I thought it was almost gone, when I went in on Monday, the blood tests were back normal, and there was no more fluid on the scan. But on Friday it had reappeared and now they say it is "Late OHSS", which is caused b/c I am pregnant. So, I guess I had it originally even before the ET, and then it came back again b/c I'm pregnant? I'm not sure. But, I am certainly not complaining, it's definitely worth it even if I have to feel like crap for a while 

clarabelle74  - sorry to hear the news. I imagine how frustrated you must feel at this point.

I hope everyone has a good New Years, and good luck to all in 2008!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

HI GIRLS NOT GOT LONG AS WEE MAN GETTING RESTLESS, HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREat christmas

EMILY CONGRATS ON BFP HON FAB CHRISTMAS PRESENT

hi to everyone hope all is well 

clomid didnt make me ovulate so to increase the dose and have a scanned cycle which could be difficult with my holiday so will see what they do

also i have to go into hospital on my birthday  3rd jan and really dreading it also caelan got my joseph tickets for that night and theatre wont change the date  so if anyone knows anyone who wants tickets to see joseph on thur night are £24 each and have 2 tickets

ok have to run

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all 

*Emily*- hope the OHSS symptoms settle soon for you and all goes well at clinic today 

*Kirsty*- sorry to hear things not going too well with the clomid  Are you getting them to change treatment plan to IUI/IVf instead- sounds like that'd be next step rather than faffing around with more clomid! Big hug for you having to go into hosp on your birthday   Hope you can make up for it at later date. Sorry can't use the Joseph tickets as already out that night but hopefully someone else will be ableto take them off your hands. Such a shame you can't go now.

*Clarabelle*- can imagine how frustrated you must feel about everything  Am sorry to hear that ERI won't contemplate treatment until you loose more weight. I know they do take these things into account but I'd have thought if it was male factor that was the issue in your case then that would be the more imprtant issue to focus on  Are you on the NHS list for treatment? If you were considering private treatment then it might be worth speaking to another clinic for advice; Glasgow Nuffield or Ninewells

*Vonnie*- sorry to hear about your cold, not exactly what you need on top of downreg   I had a stinking cold on my first cycle so I can sympathise. Hope it clears soon. Get plenty of rest and lots of steam inhalation, hot lemon and honey  Thinking of you for scanning on Thursday  Hope you get on to stimms.
*
Elaine*- yeah  well done on getting first jab over and done with and getting on the rollercoaster again  Hope all goes smoothly for you  How was the sale shopping or did you go for a walk instead  All well with me thanks  and getting poked on a daily basis since last Thursday.

*Jayne*- how was Falkirk trip  I missed the scores the other day so haven't kept track, also been avoiding them as the Hoops recent performance hasn't exactly been stellar (saw the highlights of Gretna match and we were lucky to win it  ) Work are very excited for me and think most folk know now or at least have started to realise I'm not just piling on tons of weight for no reason  Plan to work as long as possible at least until mid April but will need to see how it goes. Sending you masses of    for January and beyond 

*Doodler*- hope all going well with treatment so far    Sending you masses more  for Vegas when it comes; must be soon 

Must get some work done before I head off for New Year, so will sign off and wish everyone a fab 2008. Hope you're all partying tonight 

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sounds like you all had a busy Christmas!  I had a fab time at my folks, got very spoiled all round.  Did lots of running around and visiting friends and relatives, so back home for a rest!  DH bought me lovely new boots, which I only opened this morning, as he had to go to the Post Office to pick them up.  Been wearing them all morning with my PJ's - very classy!!  

Kirsty - glad you survived the mayhem with lots of guests over Christmas - hope it all went well.  Sorry to hear the Clomid isn't doing what its supposed to, here's hoping an increased dose will do the trick.  Big   for you having a trip to hosp on you birthday!

Emwee - Boo to OHSS, but hooray to BFP!!  What a great Christmas pressie, congratulations.  Hope the OHSS symptoms calm down soon, and you can start to enjoy your prg.  Hope you managed to get hold of your relative in the States, I'm sure they wouldn't have minded a call in the early hours for news like that!

Elaine -think the girls have answered you A/F question, congrats for starting d/r.  Hope you went for a walk instead of the sales - don't think sales and d/r mix very well, as posted on the other thread, I nearly had a row over a shirt with someone in the sales last year when d/r - not very classy!!

Maz - hope you're still doing 'sfa'!  Think you were a great host, think I would have ordered out on Xmas day too!!  Just say your ticker, can't believe you are over half way there!  How's the bump doing?

Katerina - sending you and DH a big  , the A/F after treatment can be a real low point.  But glad you've got a plan to look forward too, won't be long until you're making that phone call to start again   

Jayne - I get a bit of a break through bleed, about 2-3 days before A/F arrives properly, although has only happened since I started treatment.  Think its quite normal, but might be best to call ERI to ask there advice.

Clarabelle - now I've read you're post, I can't believe how horrible the Dr was to you  - which Doc was it?  Had lots of sweary words to put in here, but don't think the spell check will let me put them!    I don't think the Dr's understand how hard a journey it is for us all still ttc, its very easy for them to say to loose weight, but it can be so hard to get motivated and be good, for me its been so hard with lots of friends and relatives having babies and BFP's recently.  As Maz suggested, it might be worth having a chat with some of the other clinics to see what their protocols are.  But think we all need to keep each other motivated over the weeks and months ahead to get in the best shape (mentally as well as physically!) as possible before starting txt, lets show them that we can all do it, and that 2008 will be our year! 

Kristi - how are you doing?   How did your scan go on Christmas eve?  Hoping for good news for you      

Izzy -   how are you doing hun?  Hope you and DH are holding up over this festive time.  Have you been able to take time off, or have you been putting a brave face on and working?  Sending you masses of   

AnneS - sending you big   too, how you doing?

Hope you've all got a great night planned to see in the New Year, catch up with you all later in the week
Take care all, here's for a happy and healthy 2008 for us all, with lots of BFP's, bumps and babes!
Dawnxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy New Year

and here's hoping all of our dreams come true  

Jayne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Happy New Year to all on this thread !!   Here's hoping 2008 brings happy times for all of us!

Hope everybody enjoyed themselves over the festivities. I will have to get back into good healthy habits again now  ....

katerina - hope you are feeling better and that cycles get back to normal quickly so that you can go for it again. Good luck with new fresh cycle  

Clarabelle - so sorry to hear about your treatment (or lack of it!) at ERI. You must be feeling incredibly angry and frustrated. Some of the doctors need people skills training big time - although I find the nurses at ERI to be fantastic and incredibly supportive and caring - the docs need to take lessons from them I think . Good Luck with the weight loss anyway.

Maz - how you doing ? I too can't believe how fast it is going - more than half way along - fantastic ! 

Elaine and Vonnie - good luck with d/r and tx upcoming - hope the cold has stopped, Vonnie and you get some happier hormones soon. Sending masses of    for this cycle.

Jayne - Glad you are in  it - I'm keeping it all crossed you win it !!! Well done with all of the weightloss - you must be in tip top condition for this cycle now.    

Kirsty - sorry to hear about clomid and hospital visit - hope things pick up for you. Did Caelan love christmas 

Dawn - glad you had a good time back home - good luck to you with cycle ( Fet?) coming soon.

I am feeling a bit in limbo - I was told to phone in with december period to start next fet - but of course my body isn't copperating and there was no such thing !!!!   Still waiting   .... 5 weeks and 4 days. It was nice to forget about TX over christmas but am startinbg to really fret about it again now. I really did not want to do another medicated FET as I think it takes ages to downreg - messes up your body for months afterwards and has small chance of working  . Now that periods have gone loopo again I don't think we will be able to do natural FET.

I am quite tempted to just leave frosties and see if we can do a fresh cycle soon. I will be 39 in February and time is running out very fast. I feel that being me overstimulating last summer will have wasted a precious year all in all . GRRRRRRRRRRRRR . 
Sorry for moaning. Am finding things hard. We have my inlaws from France staying for 2and a half weeks and while they are lovely, I just would love a bit of space and peace to really relax. Families can bring it all home to you - my father in law told me at the bells when watching the fireworks that he hoped the new year would bring 'un petit evenement !'  - Me too !!!  

well enough moaning from me - I am going to summon the courage to phone ERI anyway to see what they think.

Kat - how are you doing     Did you go away for christmas ?

take care xxxxx

love to Fiona M, Chook, Caroline Anne, Jo, Emily, Doodler, Kristi, Donna ,Michelle  Jannie and everyone I missed.


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone!

Thanks for your support: feeling much less angry since offloading on you!  

Mimou, I hope the witch shows up soon.  Must be hugely frustrating for you.  Hope you enjoy the rest of the in-laws visit, although I do understand your feelings about being able to relax, alone!

Emwee, are you feeling better?  Hope you're enjoying your bfp!

Hello to everyone else too!

C xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

happy new year to everyone hope 2008 brings you all of your wishes

well christmas went well, was manic but good and caelan enjoyed it, far to spoiled though 

to call eri on friday to see what to do next with the increased dose so will let you know whats happening

going into hosp tomorrow really nervous now will be glad when its all over, going to have my birthday on friday if i feel better by then. 

gotta run but will do personals soon hope you are all well

kirsty xxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello Mimou - well done on the mammoth post, and good to see you back here again.  

I understand why you'd prefer to do a natural FET - that's my feeling too, next time - medicated takes so long, and gets your hopes up/emotions more screwed up for a very small chance.  But it may rely on a regular cycle?  Hopefully the clinic will tell you what can be done - if you can start once AF does arrive, that would be something.  But it could be a long time having daily blood tests waiting for you to surge, if that's how a natural FET works....    

I wondered if you were on the waiting list for a fresh cycle at all yet?  I'd have thought it'd be worth being on that in case, to help that come round as soon as possible...  And the in laws to cope with as well!      Sending you a big hug   

Hello and Happy New Year to everyone else - here's hoping for a good one for all of us    

Katerina x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Wishing you all a Happy New Year!  Hope you all had a lvoely time over the holidays, and have been enjoying the snow today!  I was supposed to be back at work today, but thought what the hell and have taken an extra couple of days, so not back to Monday!  

Kirsty - hope your hosp visiti today went well, and you're home safe and sound.     have a graeat time on Friday for your rescheduled celebrations!

Mimou - sending you and DH a big  , sorry you're having a tough time of it.  Have you been in touch with ERI?  I know that a medicated FET must be a long and drawn out process, but as Katerina says, so can a natural FET with daily trips to the ERI for bloods.  I have to say that even with a regular cycle, I was very sick of having blood taken nearly everday for over a fortnight - you know how much I love needles!!  Are you on the list for a fresh cycle?  You could then fit in a FET (natural or otherwise) while on the list.  Hopefully A/F will arrive soon, the stress of in-laws to stay can't be helping, families are great, but its nice to have some time to yourself - can you an DH check into a hotel for the night for some R&R!!  

Katerina  - How are you doing hun?  Any more sale shopping for furniture?  Almost dragged DH into Martin & Frost at the Fort today but thought better of it in the end - Next was bad enough!!

 and hello to everyone else - would do more personals, but going to persuade DH to come and build a snowman with me!!

Take care all
Dawnxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had a good new year, I had a fab time even though I was the designated driver.  Was at the hospital today and now stimming, on Menopur this time so we'll see how things go with that.  So glad to be on the happy hormones as I was a coo with the others with my cold and sore head added in for good measure.

Anyway hope you are well, best go as I have dinner to make but will be back later for a longer catch up.

Vonnie


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just on very quickly to wish everyone a very happy new year  And here's to a very successful 2008 for us all, wherever we are in treatment            Let's hope it's a very happy year on this thread 

Hope you don't think I've forgotten you all  I'm just posting more on the TTC thread just now, though haven't even been that good with that  Just time for a very quick few personals.

*Maz* - my exercise regime is out the window at the moment so I hit the sales, though wished I'd gone for a walk as DP was no fun at the shops and I came home empty handed  Hope you had a good new year 

*Mimou* - I'd speak directly to Laura if you're thinking of doing a fresh cycle. Sorry to hear you sound so frustrated  I think most of us know just how you feel about how much time passes you by before you know it, but I can see it must be all the harder if a treatment cycle doesn't end in ET  Hope you can enjoy your time with your in-laws here, but plan something nice for you and your DH once they are away as a treat too 

*Kirsty* - hope all went/is going well at the hospital  Wishing you a great time tomorrow celebrating your birthday 

*Vonnie* - I'm also trying Menopur this time so it will be good to compare experiences. How did you get on with mixing it up  I'm already having weird dreams about this treatment  Another 2 weeks of downreg to go yet too - aargh  Here's to some lovely follies growing for you now     

Sorry for being so lazy 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

elaine,

menopur is really fiddily but Im sure we will get the hang of it.  The nurses give you a demonstration but I did pap myself the morning when I did it for the first time.  The stressful thing is making sure you have all the liquid up.

vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Happy New Year girls!!!!      
Sorry been awol but was ill with bad cough in xmas week, then had a hormonal migraine on d/r/AF, started higher dose stims 4/5 days ago and had horrible side effects including palpitations and migraine, just got used to that and now have another throat/shivery lurgy  Someone up there is having  a laugh with me- sods law- i wanted everything to go as well as possible this cycle as don't know if we can afford another cycle and now worried about how its all affecting egg quality.

So we're off to london tomorrow and vegas on sunday- dh coming with me now- had to change flights due to industrial action which has now been cancelled but I'm glad to have him with me given the pathetic way i feel! I tell you i need the rest- apart from being in bed we've had 3 days of 8 inlaws staying kids and all which was lovely but exhausting. Need to pack today too   Not really firing on all cylinders for EC next week but i will try and get online somewhere- not so easy this time as the hotel is expensive for using t'internet.

I'm sorry to hear everyones trials and tribulations   Clarabelle you should consider going to the new Glasgow private clinic ( GCRM)as they don't take bmi into account- its on their website how they disagree with this NHS policy.Elaine- hope your stims goes well and the EC   Kirsty- hope alls well in hospital- what were you in for?   Maz- hope bumps growing nicely and we can all meet up soon   vonnie- good luck with your cycle   mimou- hope flaming AF comes on time   dawn- keep your chin up babes 

love and hugs to everyone- must pack and rest as ovaries are kicking off here!  

dxxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello all,


well that's me squeezed back into my jodphurs ( mince-pie thighs!) and back in the saddle. YEEHAW (not!) I have climbed back onto the bucking bronco for another thrilling ride into the delirium that is another medicated thaw cycle today. Wish me luck ! After all what have I got to loose ?? - except, it turns out £825 , my dignity , mental health  blah blah.

Can you tell I'm already turning loopo  ? - after just one shot of buserelin, too !!

Apparently because I was scanned on day 2, I can start straight away downregging and start happypills on Jan 18th. So glad it is going to be a faster ride this time. I must have an honest face because they let me leave with my 'stash' promising to send a cheque. Heh Heh Heh ...They advise thawing the other 12 embryos and trying again for blast. ( cue hysterical laughter here   )
If it all goes as planned I will be testing around my birthday on February 14th.

I asked Dr today about my age follie count etc but they were very non commital. 
Vonnie - how did you manage to get amh,antral folly count and fsh done ? Did efrec organise it for you ? Did you have to push for it ? Hope you get the knack of the potion mixing and it is fattening up some juicy follies as I type !   

Dawn and Katerina - thanks for the tip about list - I suppose I had assumed it was like going back for a thaw cycle, but no you have to specifically ask. It is up to June now which would 'suit'! me to go again then.

Good luck to all cycling now - Elaine maybe we will be in synch ?    

Big Hugs to all and giddyup (!) x x x  x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Another relatively quick one from me because I've got to drag DP out soon to get a birthday present for his friend who we're off to see tonight  'Sadly'  I got stranded at home today because of the snow  I did attempt to leave for work, even battling the thick snow outside the house and down our drive (as such) to the road, but I'd got only a few hundred yards when I heard on the radio one road was closed and the other the police recommended not driving, hurrah  I did make some effort to do some work because I'd brought my laptop home yesterday, but sadly ran out of things to do  Anyway enough waffle 

*Mimou* - fantastic news, we will indeed be cycle buddies  I'm due in for my baseline scan on the 17th and  for happy hormones going back that day. All being well I'm also expecting testing/result day to be around the 14th February, so let's hope for an extra special Valentine's/birthday       Your post made me laugh   I can totally relate to how you feel.

*Doodler* - so pleased to see you back on here, though really sorry to hear you've been feeling so rough  I'll be keeping everything crossed  for a bumper set of nice big healthy eggs from you      Hope you start feeling better soon and can enjoy your trip as well 

*Vonnie* - thanks for the Menopur advice - as a born worrier I fully expect to get myself in a tizz every day about whether I manage to draw all the precious liquid up  I could see that one was causing DP some concern  Hopefully it will get easier with each go 

Better dash and hurry DP up as he looks like he's no intentions of going anywhere 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Vonnie - how did you manage to get amh,antral folly count and fsh done ? Did efrec organise it for you ? 

Hi Mimou,

I had to get the amh done at the gcrm in Glasgow as the nhs don't offer that test, as the antral folly count I've not had that one but I always thought it was the count the did at the pre-tx scan.  As for fsh my drs did that for me as the hosi asked for it again - hope this helps if not give me a shout.

Thanxs for the folly dance, I think I might need it but not stressing about it as there is nothing I can do about - just need 1 egg...

Doodler, I didn't realise you were off to LV again, hope you are doing okay and feeling better.  I was miserable on the d/r drugs but starting to feel normalish now.

babysitting my friends 2 kids at the mo so she and her dh could go out on the **** so better go and check on them.  Hope everyone is well

Vonnie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

just a wee sign that I am still alive ... staying away from the board a bit ... partly a time thing and partly still digesting the whole FET result. 

We'll have a follow up appointment some time this month (actually, have to chase them for the date as no letter received yet) and then we'll be cycling again in May. 

Hope you're all doing ok, survived Chrimbo and are now back to losing all those mince pie and turkey pounds like me.  

HAVE to start going back to the gym!

Hugs to you all & 

Kat


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello everyone

I went to see Scottish Ballet's fantastic Sleeping Beauty last night and it was bizarrely topical for all of us poor TTCers !  The prologue featured the poor king and queen who can't conceive walking to the hospital and gazing longingly into a passing pram ( sound familiar anyone?) As the Doctor ushers them into the clinic, the lady pushing the pram whips off her cloak to reveal she is the Lilac (Good) fairy and puts a spell on the poor couple so that 9 months later they give birth to a beautiful princess !!!

Well, you never know, it could happen at Little France ! A smoker at the carpark machine could whip off her shellsuit and reveal herself as a beautiful fairy princess with the power to grant beautiful babies to all of us with a wave of her wand.... Doctor Thong would look great in ballet tights and a codpiece as he welcomed us into the clinic....all sharp objects would be banned in the kingdom ( no more buserelin- hurray !!!)
I can highly recommend it as a piece of escapism - very lovely music and costumes too !

Day 2 of buserelin and my lovely dp has taken his mum and dad up town so that I can chill out (sore head from too much fantasising... ). As you can read I am using my precious me time very profitably!

Vonnie thanks so much for the info. Big hugs and Good luck 

Elaine- never mind vits/acupuncture/brazil nuts, cycling with me is the best thing for improving your odds for a lovely BFP ( hi Finbarina !  ) That and lots of good wishes and positive thoughts from your fertility fairies in the computer     

Happy weekends to everybody xxxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

mimou, thanks for the laugh!!
those bloody smokers (preg and in lab) were always my big bug bear!!!!!
The ballets sounded good, havent been for donkeys.

Hope you have good luck this time round.


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Mimou* - your post just cheered me up no end   I wish the buserelin made me develop a sense of humour (and fantasy) rather than making me narkier than ever   Good news for both of us on the improved odds from cycling together then, as my former cycle buddy was Jo and I'm pleased to say she also got a lovely BFP  Let's hope we can increase our odds substantially with our shared positive vibes       I've got a really good feeling about this cycle for us both 

Better go and get a bath as I'm still lazing around in my pyjamas 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Sheesh, how ignorant of me 

*Kat* - great to see you back and happy new year  Good luck with the weight loss/fitness thing  I would love to join you but will have to do so in a more reserved way while going through treatment 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi there girls  

Sorry for being awol so long but how can I not post with so many of you going through, or about to start treatment just now?!  I hope you all had a great Christmas and that 2008 is the year.  

Mimou - you sound in hilarious form   - humour definitely a great way to get through everything.  I was at ERI yesterday (with work) and saw Dr Thong through the window.  Aside from feeling hugely emotional and wanting to stare at him for way too long I am so glad I did not have any image of him in tights and a cod piece to contend with!! - I defy whoever sees him next for a scan not to have a wee chuckle!  Great to hear you are back in the saddle again though.  All I can say is that you have the finest cycle buddy there is (no offence to anyone else!) with Elaine   and I wish you both all the very best of luck.  

Elaine (& Vonnie) - the Menopur mixing definitely takes a bit of getting used to.  I was shown 2 ways of doing it - one having the bottle upside down (like Buserilin) and drawing it up that way.  The other having the bottle the right way up and sucking it up.  DH convinced me to do it the first way (think he had been watching too much ER!) but when I was back in having scan one day whoever it was definitely recommended keeping the bottle the right way up so you don't lose any in the stopper and I think overall it was definitely better.  I felt a bit happier after that so hopefully that will help you too!  Either way - best is to focus on how much you have in your syringe and not the tiny wee dreg left in the bottle - as there always will be some!  Have it all crossed for you right now.  

Vonnie - glad to hear you are starting to feel a bit better.  Hope the Menopur is doing the trick for you.

Doodler - wishing you so much luck fro your trip to Las Vegas.  The down regging really does seem to hit you for six and hope that the new higher does stims gives you lots of nice follies.  Great that DH is coming with you too - is a long flight and I certainly found I needed DH with me every step of the way.  Look forward to hear how you are getting on if you are able to access FF.     

Kat - hope you are doing OK.  Glad to see you posting again.  

Clarabelle -   was so sorry to read your post.  What a total nightmare especially since you have done absolutely brilliantly losing nearly 1.5 stones!  You so should be congratulated for that    I know I posted in the past that they asked me to lose 2 stone pre-treatment and then never ever checked it again.  I can only assume it is different between NHS and private treatment?? but I can understand why you are feeling so angry.  Also, if it is such an important thing, then would it not be good if they actually gave you some tips and advice on how to do it??  I can only congratulate you again on how well you have done and hopefully you can channel your energy into turning round in a few months time and saying "stuff you - (or words to that effect!) - I did it"  

Maz - hope you are doing well and had a nice Christmas and New Year.  We were waited on hand and foot for Christmas Day by both sets of parents - yep Christmas lunch and Christmas dinner - but had friends staying for New Year so ended up hosting a wee get together for Hogmanay and then an even bigger get together for New Year's Day. All good fun!

Lanky - hope all is well with you and the fact you have a few minutes to come on here is a good sign that you have it all under control??!!

Kirsty - happy birthday   Hope hospital was OK and you have been able to celebrate?

Dawn - you're sounding in good form and glad to hear you were spoilt rotten for Christmas!  Enjoy the last few days of the hols.  Been having a nightmare trying to get back into the swing of things - and safe to say in fact that I failed miserably!  Dreading the full 5 day-er next week!

Jayne - sounding as busy as ever!  Not sure about your bleeding thing.  I know I was asked before if I ever got some pre-bleeding relating to endo stuff but never had it and so discussions didn't go any further.  Hope you get things cleared up OK and can't be long before you start again.    

Sorry to anyone else I have missed - think I have missed a few people but can't scroll back to see!

Emwee - fabulous news about your BFP - and great to get a call from Dr Thong on Christmas Eve too!  Hope you are feeling Ok

Izzy - hope you are doing OK  

Jannie - hope you had a great Christmas and New Year (bizarrely I woke up thinking about fish, chips and you guessed it tartare sauce this morning!!  Thankfully the notion seems to have past!)

Katerina - hope you are OK and resisting expensive furniture shops!

AnneS - thinking of you too  

Thinking of you all and        to those in particular who are on that rollercoaster just now.

Much love,

Jo xx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Mimou   brilliant, that cheered me up!  Not sure I'll be able to keep a straight face next time I see Dr T.  

Jo - nice to see you back here, hope you are well.  Cant believe thats 18 weeks already.  Thats interesting they told you to lose 2 stone and never checked it, it gives me hope!  

Hello to everyone else, hope you have had a good weekend.

C


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Aaaaargh! Just lost a huge post... Why does that always happen when you're not being careful

Will have to just say hello to everyone and hope you've had a nice weekend. Great to see the board a busy again. *Doodler* - hope you're safely on your way to LV and feeling better. Hoping those eggs are growing nicely  

*Mimou* - many thanks for the Sleeping Beauty tip - i'm going to see it next Saturday, and its good to be warned about the ttc theme... Hope the rest of it makes up for it (and I'll look out for Dr Thong  )!

love Katerina x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Chook - so sorry - knew I had missed someone!!    Let there also be no mistake that I definitely didn't lose the 2 stone either!!  Good luck with everything!  xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

not got time for a long post or Stuart'll start wondering why I've soent so long "checking my emails"    but just wanted to say hi to everyone and thank Mimou for her fabulous post.  

I'm always out on a Monday but will try and post a decent one on Tuesday.  It's great to hear so many folk are on the bandwagon.  Here's to a VERY successfull thread in 2008  

Jayne


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

just as wee note to say all the best for 2008 & i hope everybodies dreams come true    

take care

donna xx

p.s. i've not deserted you's i'm just taking a spectators role on this thread, keeping up with everybody but not posting to much as i know you dont want to see tickers ect when your feeling low. feel free if anybody want to pm me at anytime.


----------



## emwee (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello everyone and Happy New Year!

Just a short note as STILL not feeling well. 
There seems to be no end to this OHSS. My belly is so swollen I spend most days in sweats so I don't have to button my pants 

*Mimou * - thanks for the laugh! I am going to ERI tomorrow morning, and if I see Dr Thong, I'll have to block out the image of him in tights  Good luck w/ your cycle! How are you surviving the relatives?

*Kristy * - did everything go ok at the hospital? How are you doing? Hope you had a Happy Birthday!

*Clarabelle * - thank you for asking. I have some days better than others, but mostly still not feeling well. I've been at ERI at least twice a week for the past three.

But, the good news is that I get lots of scans prior to my "official" 7 week scan on January 15th. DH and I are still in shock as on Friday we got to see not just one peanut but TWO!!!


----------



## nic1000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello everyone, can I please join the ERI chat.  Am gearing up for my fifth (and most likely final) round of IVF soon at ERI.  Can't say I'm looking forward to it but am keeping positive thoughts that this one will be the one that goes all the way and produces our long awaited baby!!!


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

am back from visits to both DH's and my family over Christmas and New Year. 
Hope everyone had a nice break too??

HAPPY NEW YEAR!! - May 2008 be 'the one' for us!!

Welcome to nic1000!

Will post bit more later. Thanks for not forgetting me! Was thinking of all of you.
No new plans yet, will have a meetign with Dr on the 25th.

Love

Caroline  Anne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Dear Nic,

Welcome to the thread.If you have got everything crossed, we will all have to don our yoga pants and get everything  crossed too ! 
( emwee you are obviously excused from this - hope you are feeling better ) 
Of course you will have to uncross everything when you put the telephone down and do wild celebratory disco dancing when you get your lovely bfp. Big hugs and best wishes that this is the cycle for you. Sending lots of    and  

Take care evrybody xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

How are you all doing?  I had a weekend of overindulgence (food and booze!!), so have now started on the diet and fitness bandwagon - have a bikini to fit into in 6 weeks as we're off to Hawaii for a week.  Can't wait!!  Hopefully will be starting FET when we get back. So lots to look forward to, just need to keep the motivation going to loose a few pounds.

Mimou - wow, congrats on starting your FET, that was quick!  How you coping with d/r?  Hope you're drinking lots of water to try to keep the headaches away.  I nearly fell off the chair with all your talk of DrT in tights  .  Hope you're not stressing too much with the in-laws and being back at work.  Sending you lots of    and    .

Elaine - snowed in eh, great excuse to laze around at home an spend time on here  !  I'm assuming you didn't get to work today either.  It took me over an hour to get from Liberton to Farimilehead - nightmare!  How's the d/r coming along?  Sending you lots of    and     too.

Lanky - great to hear from you, hope you and William are keeping well, and he's letting you get some sleep!

Jo - good to hear from you, you can post anytime you like hun, you're thoughts and gossip is always appreciated!  Can't believe your 18 weeks already, where has the time gone!  Was really hard to go back to work today, think this week is going to drag so much!  

Donna - hello you, glad you've not deserted us either!  Hope you're doing ok and bump is growing nicely!

Emwee - sorry hat OHSS is still on the go, hoping it'll settle soon.  Wow - 2 beanies  , that's fab news.  See, without OHSS you wouldn't know that yet - silver linings and all that!

nic1000 - welcome to our wee thread.  Sending you and DH a big  , you've been through a lot, but hopefully this will be your cycle - keep up the PMA.  When do you start d/r?  There's a few girls going through txt at the minute, so you'll have lots of company.  Sending you lots of     and  

AnneS - Glad to hear you had a nice break, sending you and DH a big  .  Hoping you get the answers you're looking for at your follow up and a plan for moving forward with txt.

Kristi - how you doing hun?  Haven't heard from you since before Christmas, hope your scan on Christmas Eve went well and wee beanie was hanging in there.  Sending you lots of    

Kirsty - how did your hosp visit go?  Hoping you had a good Birthday.

 and hello to Maz, Katerina, Jan, Clarbelle, Kat, Doodler, Jannie, Jola, Izzy, Finbarina, Roma, and anyone I've missed.
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow Dawn, Hawaii!!!  I'm not envious at all  

Emwee, sorry you're not feeling better yet, but 2! That's great.

Nic1000    Hope this is your cycle.   

Trying to get off the computer before bedtime, so will keep it brief for now.  Hope you're all well.

C xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

just a quicky

Emwee, CONGRATULATIONS on having two babies on board.  Wishing all the very best for your pregnancy

Nic1000, welcome to the thread.  I've to phone with my period in January, is that the same as you? or are you further on?  There's also a still in treatment thread for Edinburgh in the Midlothian section too so come along there too if you fancy.  Good luck with your cycle.  Stuart and I have decided this is our last cycle too.  

Jayne


----------



## emwee (Nov 14, 2007)

nic1000 - welcome to the thread! I wish you the very best in this cycle.


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Happy New Year!!  Here's to a stonker of a year for all of us.

Got back on sunday having been with my parents then DH parents over Christmas and New Year and have had a lovely relaxing time - stepped on scales this morning... 

Emwee: I totally understand about the OHSS, hope that you are feeling OK.  I had it during my treatment and remember how uncomfortable it is.  Mine was pretty much gone by 7-8 weeks, so hopefully that will be your experience too.  I found that sleeping with a pillow under my knees or propping up my tummy helped ease the night time discomfort.  

Elaine and Vonnie: So pleased that you are cycling together - I hope you have mastered the menopur!  Got everything crossed for you and here's a little follie dance for you both 
      

Jayne: It is great to hear you really going for it with this cycle - hope that getting back on the wagon after the New Year has gone OK.

Kristi: Thinking of you and hoping all is well

Doodler:  Hope you get this before you go to LV, wishing you lots of     and a really well earned rest.  It sounded really busy in your house over the festive period!!  

Mimou:  Your email made me giggle a lot!  It is so wonderful to hear you sounding so alive and positive as you go into this medicated FET.  Did you decide to join the list for a fresh cycle in June?

Clarabelle: Felt so angry when I read the pressure that the Dr put you under - 1.5stones is AMAZING!! well done and keep going.  I think January is a great time to get fit as everyone is at it...

Kirsty: Hope hosp went OK and that the increased clomid does the trick.

Izzy:  Thinking of you  

Dawn:  Hurray!  HAWAI!! Lucky you.  I reckon you can wear your Christmas boots with a bikini as well as your PJs.

Nic1000: Welcome to the thread.  When are you due to start cycling?  Hopefully they will have learned loads from your previous cycles so that this one goes really well for you. 

OK, had better go my bum has gone numb!  DH has substituted comfy chair that we used to have at the computer for a hard stool - it is murder!  Big Hello to everyone else Ozzie, Chook, AnneS, Katerina and anyone else I've missed.

Love Janniexx

≈


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Quickie to say Hi from Vegas- I'm in the apple store and people keep trying to sell me stuff while I'm using the shop pcs! All over the colds etc, hotel suite pretty nice and scan went ok yesterday-13 follies- hope they're still there tomorrow!
Love and hugs to you all, will catch up when DH gets his laptop back out the broken safe!!!!

dxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all,

Flying visit, will post proper personals tomorrow......
*
Doodler*- hope the weather in LV is better than here  80mph winds tonight  Fantastic news on those follies  sending a growing dance your way            

*Katerina*- thanks for PM will reply tomorrow. Glad all went well today 

*Mimou*- snap!!!! Feb 14th is the best day for a birthday    

Back tomorrow girls.
Love to all

Maz xxxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

hello everyone,

Was at the hospital yesterday and follies and lining growing nicely.  Due to go back again on Friday for another scan so I guess I will have a clearer idea wihen e/c is, at the moment they are saying either Wednesday or Friday.

vonnie


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Follie-tastic!!     

Great news Doodler and Vonnie!!

Best wishes to you both

Jo xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Yes, I agree

   to you both  

Jayne


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

hi everyone - just got caught up...happy new year and positive vibes to all - 
wow - congrats, emwee - hope the ohss settles down soon. 
I'm going to be lurking and not posting over the next couple of weeks as have work overload - but am thinking of you all. (not that my posts are up to much anyway!)
jola


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you're all doing ok, on this cold and windy night!
I almost got stuck in Fife tonight.  Just got over the bridge this morning before it was closed!   Decided to leave work at 3pm, and it took me 2 hours to get home, although I avoided Kincardine and went through Stirling instead.  Nightmare!!  Definitely working in Edinburgh tomorrow!

Jannie - how's your numb bum?!   Think DH needs to give you back you're comfy seat!  Have visions of me in bikini and new boots - not a pretty sight at the minute    Although feeling a little smug as went to the gym yesterday and did 20 mins on my step machine tonight - just need to keep the momentum up.

Doodler - fab to hear from you in sunny Vegas.  Wow 13 follies, thats fab news -       grow follies grow!  Do you have a date for EC?  Sending you lots of luck and    

Vonnie - well done you on good follies and lining - follie dance for you too!     .  Good luck for Friday and roll on EC!

Maz - How are you doing busy bee?  Hope you and bump are doing well  

 to Jayne, Jo and Jola, good to hear from you.  
Take care all
Dawnxx


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Just a quickie to say sorry I've been slack in posting recently - I started back to work this week and my feet haven't touched the ground.  Prior to that, I was trying to give my time to DP after our horrendous experience in December.  We are getting stronger and time really does heal.  Infact, we are starting the whole thing again next month - God help us!!  

Anyway, it is lovely to hear so many of you are going through the process already and I wish you all every success, it would be lovely to increase the population of Edinburgh this year!!  

I will spend some time at the weekend doing personals, in the meantime, I send you all lots of love, luck and happiness!

Take care everyone.     

Lotsa love,

Izzy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Good morning girls

I hope everyone has had a good week and enjoying the fact that it is FRIDAY    

The weekend lies ahead!

Izzy, good to hear from you.  You'll never forget what happened last month but I am glad that you're able to look forward.  Have you to phone with your February period?  Good luck and here's hoping this is your time  

Dawn, do you work in Fife every day?  The travelling must get quite tedious at times?  Well done for getting back into the fitness regime.  I refuse to exercise for the sake of it so normally get my exercise by walking home from work (about a 50 minute walk) but it's too cold and dark at the moment so not doing very well  

Jola, great to see you posting.  No need to reply but we're thinking of you too and hope you're not too busy.  Look after yourself  

Vonnie, I hope your scan goes well this morning       and that your follies are developing just nicely and your lining thickening as we speak.  Let us know when EC will be.  Exciting isn't it  

Hi Maz,  what are you up to this weekend?  As my cycle approaches I'm trying to hold you up as my role model - the girl who just enjoyed herself and went to gigs and stuff during her 2ww.  I'm trying to be more laid back about this cycle and just take it as it comes rather than be uptight about it   Doing my best...

Doodler, it really is great to hear from you from Vegas.  i hope your DH gets his laptop back soon so we can hear how you (and your follies) are getting on     13 sounds a great number.  Is that more than you had this time, last time round?  Here's hoping the new regime has made all the difference.  Are you getting out in Vegas much?  Have you founf any great eat all you can buffets for x amount of $ or am I just being fooled by what I see on the telly?    Wishing you every success with this cycle.  

Jannie, have you started your healthy eating yet or are you going to try and lose some weight more with exercise?  I've struggled to get back on the wagon to be honest.  We had a drink at Pizza Express on Sunday when we were out for lunch and I've decided to have a drink tonight at friends for dinner.  I think I'm not going to go T total til I start stimms (the past few goes I've be T total for three months) as I think I'm just putting too much pressure on myself.  I am only going to drink on one occassion per week and only if I'm out.  

Emwee, when is your next scan and how are you keeping?  Are you still on cloud 9?

Nic, Are you phoning with your January period?  have you phoned yet?    This is our seventh and last cycle.  

Mimou, Katerina, Jo, Lorna, Caroline Anne, Clarabelle, Ozzie, Kat and any other Edinburger - hello and hope you have a great weekend.  

As i said to Nic, Stuart and I have decided that this will be our seventh and final IVF.  It has lifted a weight off my shoulders, so much so that I've even been thinking maybe we shouldn't even bother doing this one.  I'm SO looking forward to getting our life back but I've been looking forward to this cycle so much that we've decided one more.  If it works, then great but if it doesn't, then we can get on with our lives.  We had been talking about adopting if our IVF didn't work but have decided against that too.  Stuart and I have been together for over twenty years so I think we;re happy just as a couple.  Wish me luck for this one though...  

Jayne


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

What a lovely post Jayne. The last thing you say, about getting on with your lives, is brave and moving. Have you seen the January issue of She magazine? I usually can't stand the infertility stories in these things because they throw me into self pity, but there is a piece in that issue that I found really inspiring - about someone who has been through it all and accepted childlessness. If it's still on the stands you might take a look (I couldnt find it online).

But more importantly right now, really really good luck for this one! Thinking of you.
Jola
xoxoxox


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Sorry in advance for the me post and I promise to try and be a better FF and get back on to do some personals over the weekend when hopefully I'll feel a bit better. Just sitting at my desk feeling really crap and miserable  (fortunately everyone else in my half of the office is out) and officially in downreg hell   Still no sign of my AF after 14 injections and I really, really can't cope with the mood swings this time, nor can my poor DP who is sharing the brunt of my moods with my work colleagues and family   I just spoke to Carmel to seek some reassurance but she reckons that if AF doesn't show up in the next few days I'll probably need to downreg for at least another week possibly on double dose in the vain hope it makes me bleed, but who knows how much worse I'll feel having to be stuck in this part of the treatment any longer  

Sorry I probably sound really tragic and excessively sorry for myself   I also think my lovely colleague who came in and coughed and spluttered all over me has given me his cold, which is adding to my sense of self-pity   Better go and try and distract myself from wallowing.

Really sorry for this post  

Vonnie - good luck today with your scan and hope they can get some dates set for you 

Best wishes,
a very sad Elaine


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Thanks for the positive vibes from everyone, just back from the hospital and thinks are continuing to grow so happy about that still in a better postition on my first cycle - must be the menopur.  Asked the nurse for my Oestrogen reading from the my last test ane compared to my 1st attempt its up on that so mightly relieved, back again on Monday for another scan but e/c is still either wednesday or friday (all depends on how well I respond over the weekend).

Jayne, hope your are doing okay and getting ready for your tx.  I didn't go tee total until the stimms but like you I didn't go any big benders on the run up either.  Sometimes I think not drining just adds the the stress, and having the occasion drink isn't going to hurt.

Elaine, soz to hear you are so down.  AF can be a pain in the **** at times!!  Will do a dance fo you to get her moving along.   

Doodler, hope you are getting on ok on LV, 13 follies is fab, when is ec?

Hello to Mimou, Katerina, Jo, Lorna, Caroline Anne, Clarabelle, Ozzie, Kat, Izzy, Dawn & Jola hope you are all well and have a fab friday.

Vonnie


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Vonnie - that's great news.  Have a good weekend with your feet up growing those follies! Do you have to work next week?

Elaine - sorry to hear D/R is being a pig and AF won't come...  I thought that was happening to me last time round when it got to 11 days without it when it'd arrived after 6 the first time (do our bodies get used to the buserlin?).  But she arrived a day after I'd moaned about it on here, so here's hoping its on its way very soon.    

Hope to be back on for a longer message this evening...  

Happy Friday everyone!

Katerina


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

sorry not been around for a while hope you all had a fab christmas and new year and that 2008 brings you all of your wishes

jayne seventh time lucky honey wishing you all the luck in the world    

doodler good luck in vegas honey, i go on hols to caribbean on friday  cant wait but dreading the 10hr flight. 

katerina good luck for this try hon, hope it all goes smotthly

caroline anne nice to hear from you again hon been thinking of you

elaine hope af comes very soon

vonnie good luck honey

kat glad you enjoyed christmas hope 2008 brings you and doug your little bundle of joy

jo/ maz/ donna hope you are well


izzy how are you

jola hi

emwee twins?? how exciting

hi to dawn, mimou, nic, clarabell, michelle, jannie and everyone i have missed hope you are all well

Well update on me got to go to eri for another scan on monday (a dye one) as def a polyp or something there, also have lost lots of weight and can see all my ribs etc which isnt so good, the drs at eri said that even if did get preg then they didnt think i would be able to carry a baby as weight dangerously low so no more tx for now  will see what scan on monday says and they are also going to do bloods to see if they can work out why lost weight. Take care girls 

kirsty xxx


----------



## sunflower6 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Girls

hope you don't mind me joining with your chat here.  Just joined the website today and have posted a few comments and got so much positive feed back from everyone.  I was beginning to feel like I was the only person going through this and was starting to get down about everything but feel so much more positive already reading everyones stories and comments.  I'm due to start my next cycle in March/April is anyone else going to be starting around this time?  

Sunflower


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey chicks,
finally got a connection! How are you all 

Maz and mimou- what a lovely day to have your bdays! no excuses for forgetting valentines day either for your DHs - Maz how did your xmas go with all the rellies- hope you had your feet up!

Mimou- where are you in tx now hon- gearing up for the next FET

kirsty- sorry to to hear about your weight and polyp- i had a polyp removed in oct and it was fine thought they did it during EC so didn;t need a full general anaesthetic- are they testing your thyroid- sounds like you may have an overactive one- keep us posted

jayne- you're being very brave but I guess there comes a time where going through tx is harder than not- lets keep everything optimistic for the next cycle  you sound  like you have a busy happy life away from tx so that will keep you going

elaine- forgot you were in cycle sorry- my heads been mince- DR can be horrendous especially when they want to increase the dose for an extra week- happened my first cycle and felt awful thats why I particualrly like my US protocol with a microdose of DR- hope you're feeling perkier soon - you will get over this particular hurdle- keep your eye on the prize   

vonnie- have you had EC yet  good luck with the phone calls if you have

izzy- good to hear you're moving forward so soon-a plan of action always helps  

jola- hello- don't think we've met- will catch up with you soon 

nic- hello- good luck for your next cycle- I'm currently on cycle 5 too  

sunflower welcome too! what a lovely name

hi to everyone else- the maid is coming back to clean the room in 5 mins so quick update- have about 10 big follies so pretty pleased with that-not many more than last time despite the bigger stims dose but well-triggered last night and EC saturday 12 pm- keep your fingers crossed   We've done lots of eating out- yes the casinos all have big buffets some better than others- best we've been to was at bellaggio for £12 and the food was amazing- in fact someone was having a wedding reception in there as the food is restaurant quality! Only in vegas! Been allowed to spend $1 in the casinos but only on a game of air hockey!

love dx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

I just wanted to jump on here and wish everyone well at whatever is going on in your lives for you just now.

Lots of love to you all,  Michelle


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Doodler

it's 12pm Saturday here in Edinburgh but no idea what time it is in Vegas...but just wanted to say i'm thinking of you    

Jayne

PS Elaine, it's always downheartening when you have to downregulate for an extra week but it is much better for things to be just right, so hang on in there    

Jayne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

Elaine - never thought I would say this to another woman(let alone one trying to conceive ) :
*"Hope your period is here at last !!"* Waiting around is so crap - too much waiting around involved in the whole process - esp the dreaded 2 weeks . I think the ability to "fast forward" all of the crap bits would make it all slightly more bearable( even if it made my voice go all squeaky !!) Sending  hope you avoided the lurgy too !

Vonnie and doodle - good luck with ripening follies and egg collection. Looks like Menopur seems to suit you better- you must have got the hang of all the potion mixing. Well Done  
Doodler - when do you fly back ? Sending huge good lucks and best wishes for a lucky5.   

Dawn - had funny vision of you tapping away in bikini'n'boots combo -are you trying it out for HawaiI?!  Very jealous of your holiday plans. When do you go ?

Kirsty - hope you get some answers soon and that you feel better. How is the wee man doing ?

Happy weekends to everybody - Katerina - hope you enjoy Sleeping Beauty

love x x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

doodler hope ec went well honey and you got lots of good quality eggs, i have had thyroid tested isnt that  will see what scan/ bloods say tomorrow

mimou thanks hon, caelan is fine looking forward to his holiday  hows you?


elaine hows it going?

welcome sunflower everyone on here is lovely you will fit right in.

ok have to run hi to everyone hope you are all ood

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls- quickie-got 11 eggs yesterday( first time had double figures since cycle 1 so the increased drugs do work!)Just waiting for the dreaded fertilisation phonecall now-this is the worst bit seeing how many make it to day 2 then day 3 then day 5 then it all whittles down

Only one pair of jeans fits me today- muchos swollen!Hope you're all good

dxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to tell yous I got a bargain today at Harvey Nics.  Got a Diane Von Furstenberg dress reduced from £240 to £70 in the sale...AND it's not some dodgy pattern but classic black.  HAD to be bought (not thinking about paying for treatment today)  

Jayne


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Oh no! I wish you hadn't revealed that. So far I have not been near a shop, but now I will be itching all day tomorrow to pop in to HN, and once the floodgates are opened.... 


good news doodler - fingers crossed for you.
Jx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

doodler      well done with your bumper crop of eggs. Phew! - one hurdle successfully cleared! Good luck with fertilisation and dividing embies. Hope you get some top vegas blasts!! keeping it all crossed for you  

xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Sorry not been back on since Friday and only popped on very briefly tonight. Thanks so much to everyone for your supportive comments  My mood has been better since DP lavished attention on me since Friday night and has been an absolute sweetheart all weekend  I'm not at all looking forward to being back at work tomorrow though  Still absolutely no sign of AF and even the signs and symptoms I did have have faded considerably, apart from a few PMS-like rages earlier today 

*Doodler* - I'm delighted to hear about your fantastic 11 eggs and will be keeping everything crossed  for excellent fertilisation and development to blastocyst     

*Vonnie* - great news from your scan, hope tomorrow goes well     

*Kirsty* - hope they can get to the bottom of your weight loss and help get you back on track to start trying for a brother or sister for Caelen 

*Mimou *- hope all is well with you  I'm really sad it looks unlikely I'll be a proper cycle buddy now 

Welcome to Sunflower and sorry for no more personals tonight - got some more stuff to sort out on Ebay then my CD to listen to tonight. Got to keep visualising shedding of womb lining now 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on much really - seem to have gotten my FF addiction under control!

Elaine - Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better today  .  Going through a cycle after what you've been through is really tough, lots of things going on in your head, so you're allowed to have an off day or two.  Hope A/F arrives soon, but from what I can remember Maz d/r for an extra week, and look at what happened with her!  Sometimes softly, softly is the best approach to these things.  Hope works not too bad tomorrow - try to think happy thoughts! Sending you masses of      and   .

Mimou - how you doing on d/r?  Hope the symptoms have eased off, and the in-laws are keeping a low profile.  When do you start on your HRT pills?      We head off on the 15th Feb, so hope to hear good news from you before that  

Izzy - great to hear you and DH are getting yourselves together, can take a while to get your heads around things.  As I said to Elaine, cycling after a m/c can be really tough, but you sound like you're all geared up for it.  Sending you masses of     

Vonnie - hope your follies are growing nicely, anymore news on when you'll be going for EC?  Good luck for scan tomorrow, sending you masses of    

Kirsty - sorry you're feeling so under the weather, hope the docs figure out whats going on.     When do you head off on your hols?

Katerina - How you doing hun?  Not long until starting things again  

Sending lots of     to us all
Dawnxx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hell Everyone,

Got a day off from work - hurray and am lounging around at home (trying to ignore the big list of things I wanted to get done before DH gets home!).

Doodler: was delighted to hear that you got 11 eggs - brilliant news!  Sending lots of and lots of     for fertilisation rates and the stages on from that.  

Elaine:  Hope that AF comes knocking at your door soon - it is so frustrating to double dose the buserlin (which I had to do) but you can do it!  As Jayne said it is worth getting this stage right.  Would taking a couple of days off work help?  Be kind to yourself   .  Your DP sounds lovely 

Vonnie: Pleased to hear that your follies are behaving as they should   Hope you had a relaxing weekend and that your scan today is a positive one.  

Izzy: Lovely to hear from you, having been thinking of you loads.  Glad that you are going to go for it!

Right, am going to go sort out which clothes I am giving to the charity shop.  Think I will start with DH's wardrobe  first !   

Pouring with rain which means I don't have to go for a healthy walk yet! He he.  
Love Janniexx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just a very, very quick post from me because I'm at work and have already posted to the ERI - TTC thread - it's time consuming having so many threads  

*Jannie* - thank you so, so much for those words of reassurance  Thanks to you and Dawn I feel a good bit more positive having realised it happened to both you and Maz, who both got a great result  I hope it's a good sign then  I think work probably is a part of the problem because my mood slides when I'm here, but then again at least it's a distraction. I'll probably get sacked at this rate for being so moody with people anyway  I've got a day off Friday to look forward to, though have foolishly invited people over at the weekend thinking I'd be on the happy hormones and in a better frame of mind - poor them 

*Dawn* - thanks so much for reminding me about Maz, that's changed my whole mindset   On the plus side, delays mean I should hopefully definitely be OK for my Mum's 60th birthday dinner, so I should probably be grateful 

Right better dash, but hello to everyone else. Got my worst period-type pains to date today so really hoping that's AF on the way finally  Otherwise I may be committed (probably by one of my colleagues  ) if this goes on much longer 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quickie to say going to ec on Thursday, was supposed to be Wednesday but they've decided to let me coast for an extra day.  Was a bit worried when then told me they've moved it but I guess they are the experts!!  DH won't be to pleased as I guess et will be Saturday and he's got the Hearts game in the afternoon.  He'd better not diss me for a game of footie!!

Doodler, 11 eggs is fab, hope they are fertilising nicely as we speak, fingers crossed for you.

Jane, what a bargin I love it when you get a great deal on something.

Kirsty, hope you got on okay at the hospital today.

Will be back on for a longer catch up but hope everyone is well

Vonnie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry not been on since last week. Been out a lot and also cracking on with the DIY and DH has been monitoring my PC use  and moaning if I'm on too much. Have been reading but just no time to post! So where to start.....
*
Vonnie*- all the best for EC this week    Hope you get lots of fab eggs. Have you discussed taking them to blast if you get enough? ET would be later then. Mind you best not tell DH as he'd probably opt for that regardless so he doesn't miss the footie  I'm sure he can give up the Hearts for one afternoon to look after his DW and precious embies 
*
Elaine*- was just about to send a big  to say don't worry about the d/r but see you're feeling more upbeat today. Will send one anyway   As Dawn said I had d/r for an extra week with double dose and look where I ended up  I know it knocks you for 6 and makes you feel  but keep focussing on it at a means to an end  It's making sure you get the embies to put back at the end that's the main thing  Might want to rethink the guests at the weekend though  Hope you don't feel too lousy with the extra buserelin. I also never had a bleed at all during my last cycle so don't worry if you don't. Main thing is to get the lining down enough to start stims.

*Jannie*- hope all good with you  Lucky thing having a day off. Last week was my first full week at work since before Christmas and I was shattered zzzzz Would love a day off but alas not got one until my birthday in Feb 
*
Dawn*- bet you'll be glad to get to Hawaii and away from all our lovely Scottish weather    Have a great holiday when it comes (have you set up a holiday ticker yet )

*Doodler*- way to go babe  Am absolutely thrilled for you that you got into double figures  Fantastic response  Have got all appendages crossed for you that fertilization rates are fab and you have a nice crop of blasts by the end of the week. Sending bucket loads of      and     all the way to Vegas (Are you sure the jeans thing isn't just the $12 buffet at the Bellagio though   Hope the swelling goes soon  )

*Jayne*- you jammy thing! What a bargain you got on that dress. Most of the time I'm in HN I can't see past the Jimmy Choos and Louboutins (I'm a shoe girl  ) To heck with the cost  and just think you will have the best dressed bump around in a few months    Thinking of you lots as you embark on this cycle  and realise it's been a long road for you and Stuart to reach this point but pleased for you that you have a future plan however things turn out (keep up that PMA though- Donna was lucky #7    ) Re the me as a role model for the 2ww- I'll do what I can to arrange the Kaserchiefs and Red Hot Chilli concerts for you but not sure if I can get the Edinburgh festival rescheduled for March  I'd recommend alternate nights at Jongeleurs and The Stand though instead 

*Mimou*- how you doing back on the rollercoaster? Has come round again really quickly but what the heck, if you are up for it then why not  Hope d/r is going ok and you're not suffering too much from side effects. When are you next back at ERI or are you in every day just now? Hope DH has something special planned for your birthday. I usually get wined and dined on the 14th but in the interests of saving cash I think DH is cooking for me at home this year (that has happened before but only cos he's not booked up early enough for a table  )
*
Jola*- don't work too hard over the next few weeks  and stay away from HN 

*Kirsty*- did you manage to celebrate your birthday in the end? Hope DH and Caelan spoiled you rotten. Sorry to hear that things haven't been going great treatment wise these past few weeks. Hope they get to the bottom of it all. Did you get thyroid tests back today? What are they saying? Hoe all is well 
*
Izzy*- lovely to see you again  and glad to hear you are feeling a bit stronger again after such a hard time last year  Don't overdo things now you are back at work and don't feel you have to compensate for having been off- that's managements issue not yours- so you look after no. 1  Excited for you that you're starting again and will be following progress. Wishing you and DP all the best   

*Katerina*- hope you're feeling upbeat about this coming cycle too. Lots of    . Have replied to your PM- sorry for delay 
*
Emwee*-  on your scan news  Hope all is going well and OHSS has finally settled. Let us know how you progress 

*Sunflower*- welcome to the thread  Glad you found us  You'll find lots of help and support on here and never think you're alone out there  Wishing you all the best for your cycle in Mar/April    Is this your first?
*
Nic*-  to you too. Did read your post but haven't had chance to reply. Hope this cycle is going well so far    Realise you've been through this before but hope being on FF will help this time around and make all the difference    

*Kat*- great to see you again  Glad you had a lovely Christmas. Hope you and Doug have lots of things planned between now and May will be out enjoying yourselves at every opportunity  Hope to see you back later in the year.

Run out of previous posts to read so apologies for missing people out. Hope everyone else is well.. Donna, Jo, Jan, Caroline Anne, Roma. All good with me thanks for asking 

Love and  to all

Maz x


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone - been busy at the weekend with friends to stay and there's loads to catch up on! Sleeping Beauty was great - magical costumes  The Victorian pram was great, being rushed around the stage with baby or bad fairies in it - and definitely an old fashioned version of Dr Thong, stehoscope at the ready at all social events   And happy ending guaranteed!

*Vonnie* - glad everything is going well and fingers crossed for EC   

*Elaine * - sorry you're still d/r but it seems its not necesarily a bad sign. Hang on in there, and your body will be ready to make lots of eggs in its own good time 

*Doodler* - wow, 11 eggs is great. Hope its a really good indication and you're coping with the waiting and stressfull phone calls. Sending you a big hug  all the way to Vegas!

*Jayne* - what a bargain. I'm still being tempted by a few sale things but nothing as grand or reduced as that! I'm afraid i've never plucked up the courage to go into HN - not that smart a girl  . Are you waiting for your January period to call ERI too?

*Mimou* - how are you doing hon? Hope the d/r lows aren't hitting you yet/too hard, and sending you lots of positive vibes.  Those 12 lovely frosties are just waiting for their moment .

*Izzy* - good to have you back, you're cycling again really quickly too. Hope you're taking it easy and staying strong with your DP 

*Kristi* - hope your scan was okay? Sending you lots of   for your little bean.

*Maz * - hope the computer monitoring is in order to get you to put your feet up, not do more DIY Thanks for the PM - back for more needles being stuck in me on Thursday . A bit worried at the thought of ones being stuck in my ear  

Hello to Kat, Dawn, Kirsty, Michelle, Emwee (wow, delighted with your news ), Sunflower, Nic, Jannie, Clarabelle, Chook, Jo, Jola and anyone I've missed.... 

I'm still waiting for my AF - should be in the next ten days, but I know my cycle is all over the place and I'm trying not to worry about it. I know things'll happen quickly when it does turn up - and despite the advice I was trying to give Chook, would rather not try and predict when i'll be off work yet. Sticking head in sand seems best policy   On the otherhand have been bizarrely tearful for last couple of days so AF may be round the corner.

Plucked up the courage to tell (by email!) my very matter-of-fact mum that I needed a bit more sympathy/listening and got a matter-of-fact response ! But perhaps it'll work slowly on her.. Am I glad I've got you lot to vent some emotions to!

lots of love,

Katerina x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Ah well girls, flying home tomorrow- well through the night then 4 hrs in London and get home the following day at tea time  So far 9 embryos- am feeling sick at the thought of phonecall tomorrow to let us know how many made day 3 for biopsy- will be a basket case by thurs and frid waiting to hear if any made it to blast- just warning you!

Kirsty-  sorry ot wasn't as "straightforward" as thyroid trouble- hope you're worrying too much over the weight issue and tests- keep us posted

maz  ok yes its partly the buffets restaurant portions but really we've been quite wise this time not to eat too much as you get to the stage of not being able to eat at all!  No its definitely the bloating from EC- I look pregnant- if only! How's the nursery coming on 

elaine- hope those nasty pains are AF and you get it over with quickly- good advice from maz  I hated being on the buserelin for 3 weeks but look forward to stims and feeling a bit better  

katerina-  sorry you're mum isn't being quite as supportive as you need- but good work letting her know-its absolutely the right thing to do- people who're removed from the process often don't "get it"

vonnie- i always say think of all the couples they've got pregnant when you worry over a decision( assuming they've given you a clear explanation of why!)an extra day or two might help more follies mature even if you lose a lead follie  

jannie-  get your wellies on girl  5 guess having a dog means I'm forced out in all weathers!Ooh I can't wait to see my baby 

Jayne- dress sounds gorge and even better cos it was such a bargain- you'd love vegas by  the sounds of things

dawn- how are you honey pie- still working in sunny  Fife-not relishing coming home to the january weather- actually sat by the pool in a t shirt today for a couple of hours- bliss! I'm sure you;ll get your own back on me when reporting back from hawaii  They had storms on the west coast here last week and the Vegas weather issued a storm warning with a very high likelihood of DAMP ROADS and they'd keep everyone posted- I ask you 

mimou- hows married life settling down then still in the honeymoon phase 

lol dxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi gilrs sorry no time for personals

doodler well done on eggs, wow 11 then 9 still going strong that is fab. Good luck honey

go away on fri will try and get back on before i go

well eri was a disaster yesterday went in for the dye scan and they tried twice but the equipment was faulty so the baloon didnt inflate, did the painfull bit twice and couldnt do it as no other tube things with baloons in the whole of the hospital    so they have to order more in and do it again  so they are going to call me if can do it tomorrow or thur if not will need to be when i get home. Also found out weight is only 43kgs and bmi of 14  lower than i thought 

ok have to run will try and get on again before go away on fri

good luck to everyone for tx

kirsty xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Girls,

sorry for long silences but I am trying to not spend too much time on the computer. Did my back in and sitting is not good. Am doing yoga exercises three times a day, but only improve slowly.
I had to drive up to Inverness last week, just when they decided to close the bridge! had to go via Stilring. Next day I taught all day then drove back - and my back seized (spelling??) up!
Anyway, sorry abotu ME post ...

Had a chat with DH, we decided to get back ontot he waiting list, phoned yesterday, but only ever got the answer machine. Waiting for confirmation now - how long is the private list at the moment?

i said to Dh that this is the last year I am doing this madness. I therefore woudl like to try two IVFs, but he is not thrilled about this. He thingks that is too close together. We also want a nice, exotic holiday to take us away from the IF issues etc. But I am not sure whether I dare to go so far (Africa maybe). We are still unexplained so in my brighter moments I try to consider that we might fall pregnant naturally. What do I do then with an expensive holiday in Africa ? But at the same tiem I do not want to put our lives on hold - you all knwo what I mean. Ideally we plan to go away April/May as waitin glist length will take us to June or thereabouts and holiday before next IVF/ICSI woudl be perfect ...
Am I planning too much? Is this obsession? I don't know what to do ...   

Will do personals soon - sorry!

Love

caroline Anne


----------



## emwee (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Just a quick one from me - Sorry this is a me post, I haven't been able to deal w/ posting anything for a little while. We found out on Friday that one of the twins didn't make it 
I found Dr Raj very unsympathetic about the whole thing. I was in on Friday for another tummy scan for my OHSS w/ my official 7 week scan not happening until today. He very matter of factly stated, "Well I saw 2 before, but now I see one", with no explanation.
When I pressed him, he said well maybe one just stopped growing, or maybe we just can't see it on the scan. 
He basically sent me out w/ Laura to do blood tests for the OHSS, and expected me to wait until the following Tuesday to find out the official results from the internal scan. I tried not to get upset, but Laura was awesome and could see I was trying not to cry. She asked if I wanted Dr Raj to do an internal scan, which he agreed too. After doing the internal scan, he could definitely see only one now in my uterus. But, he then further traumatized me by thinking he saw one outside my uterus as well. We had to rush my husband over from work, and Dr Raj sent me over for another external and internal scan at the hospital. They were not able to find anything and the baby on board looked ok. Afterward, Dr. Raj just kept saying, "Well, this is the outcome we hope for b/c of the risks w/ twins, etc etc" That is a clinical way of looking at things, not emotional.

I feel bad even being upset, I know I have one still on board and am very thankful for it. But the whole situation was handled very badly and was very upsetting. We did get to see the tiny little bean today, and the heartbeat is strong  

Hello to everyone, sorry about the me post, I will write more personals later.

Emily


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Emily, sorry about your news.  You're right to stay focussed on the positive, but I can imagine that it was really upsetting for you.  Hope you're feeling ok.  

Caroline Anne, hope you can settle down and make a decision soon.  I don't have any advice I can hand out, but it is such a difficult thing to go through.  Hope you can work it out.  

Kirsty, that really is a worry about your BMI.  I hope they can get to the bottom of it soon.   

Doodler, 9 is ace.  Hope it all works out and the wait doesn't send you too loopy.  

Hi to Katerina, Elaine (hope AF is here soon), Maz, Jayne, Jannie, Dawn, Izzy, Vonnie (good luck for Thursday), Sunflower, Nic, Jola, Mimou, Katerina (here's hoping you're right about your Mum), and Kat.

Sorry this is really brief, but I have a rotten cold and can't find the energy for much more.  I hope I haven't missed anyone, and I particularly hope I haven't missed any important developments for anyone!

C xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Vonnie

*GoodLuck* for tommorrow's E/C. Will be thinking of you and wishing you a bumper crop of eggies and a speedy recovery  

xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Mimou, thanks for prompting me...

Vonnie, will be thinking of you tomorrow    

Jayne


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just on very briefly because I'll need an early start as at ERI early tomorrow for scan  and still got loads to do tonight. AF finally arrived Monday thankfully, so not sure what to expect tomorrow but I'm going expecting another week of downregging, taking me to 4 weeks almost  I'm really thankful for everyone's positive stories about long downreg though  

*Vonnie* - wanted to wish you the very best for a good outcome from EC tomorrow and a nice easy time of it too      

*Mimou* - hope you're hanging in there and staying sane during downreg  Hopefully we'll still be cycle buddies, but either way I'll certainly be sending lots of positive vibes your way  I'm hoping not to become preoccupied with a mental image of Dr. Thong in ballet tights tomorrow  

*Doodler* - really hoping that you've had good news and those 9 embryos are all still going strong and developing well  You really deserve a good outcome 

*Clarabelle* - hope that nasty cold is getting better  I've been trying to keep away from someone at work that has it, as I'm not sure a cold and downreg together would be too good!

*Katerina* - thanks so much for your kind words  Hope AF turns up soon for you, but glad to hear you're more level-headed than I was managing to be  I'm glad I'm not the only one who uses e-mail for difficult discussions, hope your Mum is being more supportive 

*Emily* - I'm sure we can all understand your upset and sorry to hear Dr. Raja's manner felt too clinical  Here's to the rest of your pregnancy being more positive, happier and healthy     

*Caroline Anne* - when I went back on the list in October we were added for April, so it's usually about 6 months. I understand how frustrating it is trying to plan your life while you still have uncertainty about treatment - it's so difficult to get a balance between trying to get on with things and enjoy life and making space (and raising/saving money!) for treatment 

*Dawn* - hope you're doing well and I promise to try harder and reply to your PM in the next couple of days  Glad to see that Hawaii ticker, how exciting 

*Maz* - thanks so much for your words of reassurance, it seemed to do the trick   Hopefully the stressful and long downreg is a sign I'll have a great outcome like your's. Hope all is well with you and your getting used to being poked by your growing baby  How is the work on the house coming along?

*Kirsty* - wow I had no idea your BMI and weight were so low  Were you/are you breastfeeding Caelen? Did you have any health complications during pregnancy? Have they any idea at all what might have caused you to lose so much weight? I hope you can get on top of things soon, as I can imagine how stressful this must be 

*Jayne* - thanks for the footie score, can't recall which thread you gave me it on  Another silly question: what does that mean for the cup draw? My sister is a huge fan and her plans for the match on 2nd February will affect our family plans for celebrating my Mum's 60th, so it's useful to know!

Right better scoot as this has taken longer than planned, typical  Got to do my Natal Hypnotherapy CD before bedtime so I've some hope of hearing it all the way through and getting the benefit 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Only a quicky for me, sorry, been mega busy with work and fitting in going to the gym most nights!!

Vonnie - good luck for ET tomorrow, sending you lots of luck and    

Clarabelle - hope your cold gets better soon, DH is suffering too, but of course he's got man flu!!

Emwee - sorry to hear your news  , I've found the Dr's to be very clinical at times like that, but thank goodness for the nurses.  Glad your wee beanie is looking strong sending you   

AnneS - hope you heard back from the hospital today.  I think the private list is about 6 months at the minute, so if you're thinking June, then if you needed another cycle (hopefully not ) then it would be in Dec, unless there was a cancellation, so not really that close together.  Think you and DH deserve a holiday - you never know a relaxing hol could be great for BMS!!  From my experience, I feel I've put so much off over the last couple of years, so think you should just do it!! 

Kirsty - sorry to hear about your dye experience, hope they can get it done before your holiday, and can get to the bottom of things for you.  Have a fab holiday!

Doodler - wow 9 embryos, thats fab news!  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for lots of blasts for you,     , hope you can keep yourself sane until Friday.  Glad you got some time to relax in the sun, hopefully you'll get back to some sunshine here, although not as hot!!  Will try not to report from Hawaii too much!! 

Katerina - hope AF arrives soon for you.  I still have problems with my mum sometimes - she's a Gynae nurse so goes into 'nurse' mode when she talks to me about things as opposed to 'mum' mode!  So is fab to have such good FF's!

Maz - Hi hun, thanks for the reminder about the holiday ticker - what do you think?!!

Mimou - How's your d/r going?  Hope its not long now until HRT.  I called ERI about my FET and was told that they've changed their policy and are moving to doing medicated FET's only.  I've asked for confirmation, as Dr Raja told me I could do a natural one at our last meeting.  Will wait and  see.

Elaine - how you doing hun?  Glad to hear A/F has arrived   , again never thought I'd be saying that to someone so happily!!  Roll on stimms!      - Just seen your post, good luck for scan tomorrow    Let us know how you get on.

Hello to Jannie, Jayne, Jola, Sunflower, Michelle and everyone I might have missed.

Off to see the end of Grand Designs!
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just a quick catch up girls. Will post more tomorrow...
*
Vonnie*- Lots of     for EC tomorrow. Hope you get lots of lovely eggs 

*Doodler*- have a good trip back and hopethe jet lag isn't too bad (wrap up warm for getting off the plane!) Sending masses of     for your embies. Hope they all make the grade 

*Dawn*- I love the ticker  Wish it was me 

*Elaine*- so glad AF did show, hope scan shows lining is thinging well now and you can get onto stimms soon 

Love to all, will catch up properly tomorrow.

Maz x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125441.new#new


----------

